# The Swap Cafe'



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey all you swap coordinators, angels, and swappers. Here is a place where we can come and discuss how to keep our swaps running smoothly & different ways to change them up. I am currently working on my May swap, almost done just waiting for a couple of forms to come back. I can honestly say that the group I have is fantastic. 
Coffee and tea is ready, come on in!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, I have to say that the comments in the wasp hive were very negative and mean spirited, And grown women had to resort to name calling. I guess we are supposed to be jealous of them....not.
Anyway, on to more important things. I think we have agreed to send between us the names of dead beat swappers. Let's keep up on that!


----------



## 2nd time around (Sep 19, 2011)

those darn bee hives...where'e their honey?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good question! Looks like they survive on vinegar and bitter herbs lol


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like we've all been stung by them, at one time or another,hey let's look at the positive side of things,bees swarm to honey(and we are sweet).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very well said, Maureen!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Looks like we've all been stung by them, at one time or another,hey let's look at the positive side of things,bees swarm to honey(and we are sweet).


Maybe that's how they get sticky beaks.  Oh, bees don't have beaks ,do they. Hmmm


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

You are doing a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just have to say what a great bunch of ladies, and I mean "ladies" in every sense of the word, in my group.
One just had open heart surgery and is on the mend and one is very, very sick. Some of them lost parents last month and some had critical emergencies. You can't help but feel close to them and wish them the best. This is my third swap and I can't help feeling a sense of pride for who they are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Angels are welcome here too!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> maureenb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we've all been stung by them, at one time or another,hey let's look at the positive side of things,bees swarm to honey(and we are sweet).
> ...


Sticky stingers!LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Helen must be working on her swap. Did I say that we serve spirits after 7:00?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Come in and wet your beak, lol!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spirits I'm here could use a good stiff drink right about now. (thought I was going to say it huh!!!)lol I have a great bunch of lady's and gents on my swap. I have said it before they are all like friends and family to me.

There was a mention earlier about a book swap any one want to run another swap. Most of my ladies send books in there swap. I know I do. It's nice to know there is somewhere we can go to talk out things thanks for posting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

The book swap sounds like fun. But should there be something related to knit & crochet also?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What's a bee hive? I don't swap, but do read lots of threads about things I don't do (like knit with knooks, crochet).


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> What's a bee hive? I don't swap, but do read lots of threads about things I don't do (like knit with knooks, crochet).


"bee hive" or "wasp" is being used as a derogatory term by one group who has lost their temper with another group here in the forum.

Members of both groups lost their tempers yesterday, and did not show their best selves here in kp

Northwoodsgal, it became increasingly obvious in the posts yesterday that you are an avid reader of the resort thread where I post most often. If you have crossed paths with me here in kp, I don't even remember it. However, apparently I have made a huge impact on you, as you have had plenty of negative things to say about our entire little group as a whole... Whether we were even in the swap in question yesterday or not.

So, I thought I would read up on you a little... I just wanted to be open with you, lest you add lurker to the names you wish to call me.

Happy swapping ladies. I wish you the best, and hope your swaps continue without any glitches.

Onesoutherngal


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Onesoutherngal, is that your little dog? What a cutie!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes... Our new baby. Thank you


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Just thought I'd add a bit of swap info...as of today,4/27,5 ladies have already sent out their May/June swap packages on mama hen's color swaps!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So far, this "coordinator cafe" is mostly about coordinating trouble here on the board. Not much about swapping... but I think that was just an excuse.

So much hostility... how many times can you use the term "nasty". Why don't you say WHAT is nasty?

Most of you cannot honestly say you have anything against me besides the fact that I have spoken up every time I see people attempt to trade bootleg copies of knitting patterns and violate copyright law. Many people haven't thought it through... If the website were to allow unlawful copies of patterns to be posted here, they could be shut down, or close down voluntarily as the result of a lawsuit. The site we all love could go bye-bye because of a few greedy people's illegal activity. This is not allowed on any knitting website. So I'm the Villian... so be it.

Maureenb and her friend Mama Hen are still smarting because I wouldn't let them join my Christmas swap-- although I told them nicely it was only for those who had been posting and getting to know each other in the Resort thread. We were tired of swapping with strangers. But look what it's led to-- your own delightful swap groups!

Anyone has been welcomed who's shown up in our thread, and invited to stick around... but some would rather rubberneck and eavesdrop and play cut and paste with our posts to cause trouble elsewhere. Same as you see on Ravelry. I don't have time for it.

And FYI, stickybeak is an Australian slang term for "nosy". When you read someone's ongoing conversation daily and never reveal yourself or join in, you're just nosy. We all know you're there and decided we don't care.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Some have tried to join in and they simply are talked over...I'm a big girl and have gotten over the rejection of joining your swap.I do not fit in your group for several reasons...which I shall not bore everyone with.This post is supposed to be for coordinators and their issues,let's leave it that way before it turns into another fiasco.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Some have tried to join in and they simply are talked over...I'm a big girl and have gotten over the rejection of joining your swap.I do not fit in your group for several reasons...which I shall not bore everyone with.This post is supposed to be for coordinators and their issues,let's leave it that way before it turns into another fiasco.


Amen it is over and I for one would like to forget it. As for what people do off the forum is there business not ours. We are here to meet friends and I for one would like to keep this thread a friendly place so if you would like to drag this out pm me. Lets keep the dirty part off the forum before I ask admin to take this one off to. IT IS OVER IF YOU CAN'T THEN DO IT RIGHT THEN PM ME. By the way I am way over you not allowing us into your swap. I'm glad we did not join.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

As for swap info the Mama Hens purple/pink May/June swap is closed I will not be taking any more swappers for this month. I will take on people for next month if any would like to PM me I would be glad to send you info.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

You offered coffee--I like mine with hazelnut creamer--Looking forward to enjoying a cup with the group!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > What's a bee hive? I don't swap, but do read lots of threads about things I don't do (like knit with knooks, crochet).
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> You offered coffee--I like mine with hazelnut creamer--Looking forward to enjoying a cup with the group!!


Yes Gloria! Sliding one down the counter to you! Please ignore negative post made by the southern person. We don't want negativity in here. She can keep it in the 'resort'. This is a place to come and share ideas and swap info. Welcome!


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Angels are welcome here too!


Any time you need one, you can PM me. I enjoy the swaps and will always help if you have someone who needs to have theirs sent. I do enjoy getting something but find so much fun in putting them together and love giving gifts.

That goes for all of you wonderful coordinators who give of your time so the rest of us can have fun!

Anytime you need me, I'm ready!
Arlene


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So far, this "coordinator cafe" is mostly about coordinating trouble here on the board. Not much about swapping... but I think that was just an excuse.
> 
> So much hostility... how many times can you use the term "nasty". Why don't you say WHAT is nasty?
> 
> ...


Don't you have a 'resort' to run?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> So far, this "coordinator cafe" is mostly about coordinating trouble here on the board. Not much about swapping... but I think that was just an excuse.
> 
> So much hostility... how many times can you use the term "nasty". Why don't you say WHAT is nasty?
> 
> ...


Was this necessary? Keep your poison in the resort. we don't want it here. It's an open forum. People have the right to read anything they wish without being called names. How utterly immature of you. This thread is for positive, happy people. And your observation was wrong about the Cafe' not being about Coordinating swaps. If we are not posting very much, it's because we are busy working on our swaps.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Gloria Hall said:
> 
> 
> > You offered coffee--I like mine with hazelnut creamer--Looking forward to enjoying a cup with the group!!
> ...


I stand by my post. If you continue to make negative comments about me or give me unflattering names I will respond.

Only the administrator can ban anyone from kp... It is an open forum, after all.

If you wish me to be quiet, then stop posting about me.

And to everyone else out there, I have the same right as anyone else to take a stand against what I perceive as a attempt to bully me, or attack me personally. I am not responding to a simple difference of opinion, but rather being called names.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh my! Let's keep moving on. 
Gloria, I did receive your form and you are in. Just waiting for a few more forms and we can get rolling with the May swap


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Just thought I'd add a bit of swap info...as of today,4/27,5 ladies have already sent out their May/June swap packages on mama hen's color swaps!


How lucky for her! I am still waiting for a few forms. May is such a busy month for people. I have 6 newcomers and as soon as I get the forms we're off and running. Paperwork is done, but I may have to rematch some ladies.
I think an espresso is needed!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Gloria Hall said:
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This is exactly what we do not want in this thread. It must be getting boring in the 'resort'. Anyway ladies, let's stay positive here. 
Fiberdiet, silverstreak, mojave, come on in!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > What's a bee hive? I don't swap, but do read lots of threads about things I don't do (like knit with knooks, crochet).
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

"Northwoodsgal, it became increasingly obvious in the posts yesterday that you are an avid reader of the resort thread where I post most often. If you have crossed paths with me here in kp, I don't even remember it. However, apparently I have made a huge impact on you, as you have had plenty of negative things to say about our entire little group as a whole... Whether we were even in the swap in question yesterday or not". 

Actually, I am not an "avid reader" of that thread. As for making a big impact on me, don't flatter yourself. I've never heard of you before today, and really don't want to know you.
So move on...to more positive talk


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Had some good news yesterday. duckie43 had open heart surgery on April 10th. All went well. She is at home now recovering. We wish you a speedy recovery, Duckie!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

OKAAAY everyone! ENOUGH! The only way to keep this crap going is to keep responding to it... so we "the bigger person" will just be still and quiet, my mother always told me to do that when you see a bee around. OK, sorry, I couldn't resist. Now enough said LADIES :} And just for the record there were people here on KP openly stating how fun it was to get offers from strangers for free stuff, even all the way from Scotland, and they were being accepted. Not in good faith and definitely NOT good form. SO buyer beware, or maybe, swapper beware, will be out mantra fro now on. It is prudent for all Coordinators and Angels to follow this advice instead of giving emotionally and being made a fool out of. Of course, do me wrong YOU'RE the fool, right?
I still feel strongly that admin should be asked to set up a a separate area that can ONLY be accessed through a password for coordinators and possibly angels.
OK, enough of the band standing, NO more about any one else, I won't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Teri, you are right. Responding only fuels the fire. I will zip it and stay positive. 3 forms to go and I can kick off the May swap. Yahoo!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Had some good news yesterday. duckie43 had open heart surgery on April 10th. All went well. She is at home now recovering. We wish you a speedy recovery, Duckie!


I personally don't know duckie43,but wish her well all the same! Feel better soon!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, my turn to pipe in! First I will take a Cafe Americana - double shot of course!

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies....I really think is is best not to bash others in public. If we have a gripe about a certain participant(s) we need to air our dirty laundry in private. We all have swap participants who do not follow the rules, don't send out their packages and make it harder for the rest of us. We also may have coordinators who "snubbed" us, but maybe it was more our fault for not reading the rules???? Just saying...LOL


I am wrapping up the phase II of PAKnitters Potholder Recipe Swap and I had 65 - still have 6 who have not sent out their package. I will definitely make notes in their profile so that we can see it if we check on those that want to join our swaps. I will be leaving them out of my next craft swap as we morph our potholders into dishcloths.

BTW I was given several names from PAKnitter when I decided to do phase II of people that were not good swap participants. There were a few on that short list that I actually had on my list and they turned out to be great participants and have even become "Angels". Go figure!

I also run the RavinRed's Round Robin Swap. This is the first go-around with this one....our April/May swap is "Think Spring". We are currently closed for this go-around but taking names for the June/July Swap. My idea is to think up a new theme (good luck girl!) each time and have everyone include one theme item in their package.

Some of the problem is that there are people who are in numerous swaps (me included...hi Maureenb and Mama879 and Northwoods Gal) and they do not remember which swaps they sent and which ones they did not (I do not have this problem, Northwoods Gal I already have my package 3/4 put together....just waiting for the name and profile to personalize). I think that I am more organized than the average person. Maybe we should ask how many swaps they already participate in.

Ok, let's stop bitchin' and start stitchin' and enjoying our coffee. Oh wait! It's 6 pm, I think I will have a glass of wine now!

RavinRed


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Red or white wine, Ravin Red?


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Red or white wine, Ravin Red?


Don't qoute me, but I'm thinkin she's gonna go with the RED :XD: 
And it's been a long week, so may I be greedy and take 1 of each? Or perhaps mix them both together to make a blush in a really big glass :thumbup: 
You coordinators ROCK, so don't let any one make you question yourselves. You all are fabulous and the work you do with the swaps adds so much to peoples lives, the excitement of waiting for a surprise as well as the fun of putting "just the right package together" for someone else, just think you should know that. :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

One Blush coming up! Thanks, Terri :-D


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Red Please!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Just sayin' "Hi"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm not a swap coordinator but I do love me some swaps!...I love KP and have made LOTS of friends here. I try to keep my posts positive but sometimes I have to blow off some steam at mean and nasty posters. I just can't stand it when people bash each other. Thank you all (coordinators and their "angels") for the wonderful job you do with these swaps. I cannot imagine all the work you have to do. Special thanks to Mama879 and maureenb...yours was the first swap I joined and you hooked me good!!!...LOL...I would be more than happy to help you in any way with the swaps. As you know, I'm retired and pretty much confined to this wheelchair so I have lots of free time....if I don't spend it on something constructive like this, I'll waste it on Castleville!!!!....LOL....I spend about 12 or more hours a day, off and on, there playing. I'd rather do something else but I get tired crocheting, my hands get tired (Rheumatoid arthritis SUX!!!...LOL) and I suck at knitting...LOL...so all I can say is....USE ME, PLEASE!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Will have to contact mama...but I think she will be off for the weekend.Sleep tight all,Got to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Spirits I'm here could use a good stiff drink right about now. (thought I was going to say it huh!!!)lol I have a great bunch of lady's and gents on my swap. I have said it before they are all like friends and family to me.
> 
> There was a mention earlier about a book swap any one want to run another swap. Most of my ladies send books in there swap. I know I do. It's nice to know there is somewhere we can go to talk out things thanks for posting.


Just one more post before I back away from the "coordinators" site...LOL...I think a book exchange is a wonderful idea...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I'm not a swap coordinator but I do love me some swaps!...I love KP and have made LOTS of friends here. I try to keep my posts positive but sometimes I have to blow off some steam at mean and nasty posters. I just can't stand it when people bash each other. Thank you all (coordinators and their "angels") for the wonderful job you do with these swaps. I cannot imagine all the work you have to do. Special thanks to Mama879 and maureenb...yours was the first swap I joined and you hooked me good!!!...LOL...I would be more than happy to help you in any way with the swaps. As you know, I'm retired and pretty much confined to this wheelchair so I have lots of free time....if I don't spend it on something constructive like this, I'll waste it on Castleville!!!!....LOL....I spend about 12 or more hours a day, off and on, there playing. I'd rather do something else but I get tired crocheting, my hands get tired (Rheumatoid arthritis SUX!!!...LOL) and I suck at knitting...LOL...so all I can say is....USE ME, PLEASE!!!!!.....LOL


Hi Phoenix! Glad to see you drop in! I just finished all of the work for the Northwoods May swap. I really enjoy doing this. It brings so many people together and many friendships are forged through these swaps. Can I get you something to sip on?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Off to bed for me. Have to make invitations for my daughter's baby shower.See ya all tomorrow. Sweet dreams....


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> This is exactly what we do not want in this thread. It must be getting boring in the 'resort'. Anyway ladies, let's stay positive here.
> Fiberdiet, silverstreak, mojave, come on in!


You rang?!
Just found this in the digest...reading through the thread with my tea, got to page 2and thought I needed to add a shot of something to it (LOL). But as the wonderful women you are you redirected your energy on to more positive topics. 
Anything I can do just let me know...oh, I support the book SWAP too. Could break it down into categories like bookstores do.

Marti/Fiberdiet


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a swap coordinator but I do love me some swaps!...I love KP and have made LOTS of friends here. I try to keep my posts positive but sometimes I have to blow off some steam at mean and nasty posters. I just can't stand it when people bash each other. Thank you all (coordinators and their "angels") for the wonderful job you do with these swaps. I cannot imagine all the work you have to do. Special thanks to Mama879 and maureenb...yours was the first swap I joined and you hooked me good!!!...LOL...I would be more than happy to help you in any way with the swaps. As you know, I'm retired and pretty much confined to this wheelchair so I have lots of free time....if I don't spend it on something constructive like this, I'll waste it on Castleville!!!!....LOL....I spend about 12 or more hours a day, off and on, there playing. I'd rather do something else but I get tired crocheting, my hands get tired (Rheumatoid arthritis SUX!!!...LOL) and I suck at knitting...LOL...so all I can say is....USE ME, PLEASE!!!!!.....LOL
> ...


Well, if I hadn't gone to bed right after posting last night I surely would have plopped right down and chatted awhile....and when I sip, honey, it's gotta have a kick...LOL...next time we gather to chat I'll be looking around for a margarita or a strawberry daquairi!!!...LMAO


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Does KP have rules about swaps? Can anyone organize a swap?
I'd like to try my hand at it. Thanks


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Phoenix, have you tried the looms for knitting? I'm speaking of the small ones like Knifty Knitter. I'm not a knitter either but started with the Knifty Knitter round looms and really enjoy using them. There are handmade loom companies as well. I have one new wooden loom but haven't made anything on it yet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

suthengrl said:


> Does KP have rules about swaps? Can anyone organize a swap?
> I'd like to try my hand at it. Thanks


Yes, but it's best to check with admin first. It's gotten to the point where there are alot going on now. Have you participated in a swap yet ?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

suthengrl said:


> Phoenix, have you tried the looms for knitting? I'm speaking of the small ones like Knifty Knitter. I'm not a knitter either but started with the Knifty Knitter round looms and really enjoy using them. There are handmade loom companies as well. I have one new wooden loom but haven't made anything on it yet.


Yeah...I have 2 sets of the round looms and I love them. I make baby hats for the childrens hospital with the small ones and yesterday I was thinking that I could make some tote bags with the bigger ones....I got the idea on youtube to make "guides" for the yarn with old ink pen tubes...or straws....it works extremely well!!!!

Oh, and BTW...good luck with your swap when you get it going!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


It will all be here when you come back. I'm off to get the invitations for my daughter's baby shower. Be back later.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love baby showers!!!!


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes



Northwoods Gal said:


> suthengrl said:
> 
> 
> > Does KP have rules about swaps? Can anyone organize a swap?
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I love baby showers!!!!


This is going to be a really fun shower. Not until June 9th, but we are getting the ball rolling. My first grandchild( a girl) is due on August 25th. The shower is being thrown by her aunts and stepmom & me. They are all very cool.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I love baby showers!!!!
> ...


How cool!...I have 10 grands...it's old hat for me...LMAO


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Hey all you swap coordinators! Here is a place where we can come and discuss how to keep our swaps running smoothly, different ways to change them up, and to not say nasty things about a hive of bees here.
> I am currently working on my May swap, almost done just waiting for a couple of forms to come back. I can honestly say that the group I have is fantastic.
> Coffee and tea is ready, come on in!


Hope I'm welcome...I coordinated my first spa swap ( I use the term loosely) I'm just waiting for 1 person to let me know if she's received her swap. So, I'm feeling pretty good. At any rate, glad you opened the Cafe. It will be a great place to get tips and hints on how to run things more smoothly. Thanks!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

For the problem of people not getting back to you make sure you get there e-mail address and there phone# I have had to e-mail some and a few to call. Do not feel bad about doing this you are just reminding them to look at there PM'S. Not every one is on the forum as much as we are these days the days are getting nicer and people are spending more time outside. Thats were I would be if it was a little warmer.

My pet peeve is that a lot of our swappers are not saying Thank you. Or letting the swap partners know they received there packages. This makes it very hard on us we have to track people down and find out if they have received there package. Lots O time on the computer.


----------



## NancyLynn (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the coffee on, yet?
I just put a call out for a Canadian swap and in less than 24 hrs I have had 15 replies............- Recipe and dishcloth/scrubby....... My first time coordinating........
Are there any snags or pitfalls I should expect? Feel free to send me a PM if you would like to. Thanks,
NancyLynn


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

NancyLynn said:


> Is the coffee on, yet?
> I just put a call out for a Canadian swap and in less than 24 hrs I have had 15 replies............- Recipe and dishcloth/scrubby....... My first time coordinating........
> Are there any snags or pitfalls I should expect? Feel free to send me a PM if you would like to. Thanks,
> NancyLynn


It's a lot of work...hours and hours on the computer.


----------



## NancyLynn (Mar 3, 2012)

That is becoming evident. 
That is why I limited it to the first 20 people up front.
I will keep the names of others that request after the 20 and do another one in August if they are still interested But it will be open only to new participants - no repeat entrants - so that everyone will have a chance to participate. This is the only way I would be able to coordinate, time wise.
Thanks.
Nancy Lynn


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> NancyLynn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the coffee on, yet?
> ...


Who you tellin? Boy oh Boy...I thought it would be as easy as pie. LOL


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

mama879 said:


> For the problem of people not getting back to you make sure you get there e-mail address and there phone# I have had to e-mail some and a few to call. Do not feel bad about doing this you are just reminding them to look at there PM'S. Not every one is on the forum as much as we are these days the days are getting nicer and people are spending more time outside. Thats were I would be if it was a little warmer.
> 
> My pet peeve is that a lot of our swappers are not saying Thank you. Or letting the swap partners know they received there packages. This makes it very hard on us we have to track people down and find out if they have received there package. Lots O time on the computer.


Great advice, next time I'll get more contact info. I do worry about people thanking their partners. Not much one can do about that.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I always send my partner a private message thanking them then post a picture in the swap page...I love seeing other peoples packages and love sharing mine!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I always send my partner a private message thanking them then post a picture in the swap page...I love seeing other peoples packages and love sharing mine!


You are a good girl Pheonix. I'm talking about the ones who receive there packages and do not let your partner know you received it.

You know what I say. If you have the time to open your package you should have the time to say thanks. Or a quick got it thanks will talk later Just something to let your buddy know you received it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

How could anyone possibly forget to say thank you???...I mean, even if you're not on your computer at the time you get the package, put the package or the card or something NEAR the computer so you have a reminder!!!...I have a memory like a freakin' sieve and I remember!!!...LOL


----------



## NancyLynn (Mar 3, 2012)

A quick mailed thank you note is always welcome and a nice unexpected second surprise acknowledging receipt and appreciation.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

NancyLynn said:


> A quick mailed thank you note is always welcome and a nice unexpected second surprise acknowledging receipt and appreciation.


Great idea!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

NancyLynn said:


> A quick mailed thank you note is always welcome and a nice unexpected second surprise acknowledging receipt and appreciation.


I agree, I received a lovely thank you note mailed from one of my swap partners. It really was a nice surprise.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> NancyLynn said:
> 
> 
> > A quick mailed thank you note is always welcome and a nice unexpected second surprise acknowledging receipt and appreciation.
> ...


I think when I go to mail my next two packages...or is it 3 now???...LOL...I'm gonna grab a book of stamps!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > NancyLynn said:
> ...


You are a hoot. LOL No need to fund the post office buying books of stamps...you have more packages to get out. A thank you in any form is appreciated.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

True...but it seems like actual snail mail is becoming a lost art....they're already NOT teaching cursive in school anymore....my grandmother is probably turning in her grave at THAT little tidbit of news!!!!!!!!!!...LOL....she went to great pains to make sure my handwriting was legible and "pretty"...I don't even write CHECKS anymore!!!...I think I've already forgotten how to sign my name!!!!!!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> NancyLynn said:
> 
> 
> > Is the coffee on, yet?
> ...


Linda,

I took phase two of your swap and actually did not find it to be bad as far as organizing and keeping up with it. Maybe I am more computer literate than most???? I went to graduate school online. I thought it was fairly easy to keep track of. I spent about 15 minutes a day, updating once I got the initial assignments done....I had 65 in my group. Of course there are always some that did not send out their packages....I have made negative comments in their profiles..I wound up with 5/65 not bad.

Thank goodness for my Angels who picked up the slack for those that did not get their packages...

RavinRed


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > NancyLynn said:
> ...


Yes, I agree, it would be easier to pick up where someone else left off and save you a lot of time.

It was a lot of work for me to plan and organize the first potholder and recipe swap because it was my first swap.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Hi all! I am a coordinator too. I think it would be a good idea to have a section just for coordinators also. Right now, these posts are accessible to everyone. I for one, don't feel comfortable writing about a person I have had issues with for all to see. Juts exclude them from future swaps. But it would be good if the coordinators could be made aware of people to watch out for. I have to say that right now, I have a great group for the most part. Would like to keep it that way. Nancy


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> RavinRed said:
> 
> 
> > PaKnitter said:
> ...


It was my first swap to run as well. I think that was why I decided to help you out...it seemed less daunting to just pick up the extra participants. I never expected to have 65 people....I cut it off after that and then there was another member who picked it up after me.

Anyway, I found it to be a good experience and I am now running my 3rd swap....I am having a good time with this! I had contacted Mama879 for some helpful advice in the very beginning. I think the coordinators have been so supportive that it really makes doing this fun.

RavinRed


----------



## NancyLynn (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree. A "Coordinators Role" could be permanently set up to share helpful information and tips for persons considering coordinating a swap. 
Since anyone can be a coordinator and offers their precious time to do a swap, we do not want to discourage that.
Seasoned coordinators could offer their assistance by sending private messages to each person who states on the forum that they are a new coordinator and seeking advise. I would take this to mean that the new coordinator would probably appreciate receiving a private message indicating the forum names of members who fail to send parcels to their swap partner. They could be a sway to give a heads up on those who fail to show the most common courtesy of saying Thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aquarius21152 said:


> Hi all! I am a coordinator too. I think it would be a good idea to have a section just for coordinators also. Right now, these posts are accessible to everyone. I for one, don't feel comfortable writing about a person I have had issues with for all to see. Juts exclude them from future swaps. But it would be good if the coordinators could be made aware of people to watch out for. I have to say that right now, I have a great group for the most part. Would like to keep it that way. Nancy


We can PM the info to each other. That way it stays private.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I must be having a stupid moment that is lasting a very long time because I just don't get why negative feedback isn't given to the 'takers'? Wouldn't that take care of the problem?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, it would, for smaller swaps. If you look at most of the members, they have no ratings at all. And then again there are extenuating circumstances. And as I have said before, there is nothing to stop these "bad apples" from signing up to KP again with a new user name. The coordinators have the real name and address of the "bad apples". If we share that info, the chances of that person getting into another swap are zilch. A negative rating just isn't enough, IMHO


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I keep forgetting about changing the user name and coming back in.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I keep forgetting about changing the user name and coming back in.


So correct ... I had one person sign up twice with different screen name. I only caught it when I noticed the same name and address listed.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

teannia said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > I keep forgetting about changing the user name and coming back in.
> ...


I do know of one person who changed her name but I don't why.

I just can't imagine anyone doing it to get over on a swap but then I wouldn't think there would be as many 'takers' as there are either.

With all the swaps going on having 1 to 3 'takers' in each one can add up pretty fast. And if it's the same people they will have quite a haul in less than a year.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > PaKnitter said:
> ...


I haven't had any "takers" yet. A couple of late mailers, but with legitimate excuses and partner's were ok with it.
But if a person wants to get back on the site without a bad rating, they just have to re-register. One had me very worried, but she ended up mailing after I had an angel send a package. She is no longer in my swap or will be in anybody else's swap because she threatened to bash a coordinator in the forum.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

teannia said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > I keep forgetting about changing the user name and coming back in.
> ...


Did the person really think you would not notice?


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

mojave said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > PaKnitter said:
> ...


I guess so, but when you're trusting and not paying attention, things do get by. Who would ever think of the word cheat, thief, or liar pertaining to knitting and crochet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Good afternoon everybody! It is 1:30 Pm and I just now woke up. Must have needed the sleep. I'm fighting a cold I think. Good day to rest, it's gloomy ouside. I'll grap a cup of coffee here and continue to work on my soon-to-be grand daughter's
baby blanket. I found the pattern (crochet) in an Old Leisure Arts book called Our Best Afghans From A to Z. It is so feminine and it is called "Very Victorian" I have to modify it to make it baby size. I am doing it in off white and the ribbons that run through it will be a rose pink. I also have to work on a "surprise" that I am making for a very special friend.
I am waiting for 1 form yet and I can close off the NWG swap. I have had 2 people mail already! Love my girls!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Good afternoon everybody! It is 1:30 Pm and I just now woke up. Must have needed the sleep. I'm fighting a cold I think. Good day to rest, it's gloomy ouside. I'll grap a cup of coffee here and continue to work on my soon-to-be grand daughter's
> baby blanket. I found the pattern (crochet) in an Old Leisure Arts book called Our Best Afghans From A to Z. It is so feminine and it is called "Very Victorian" I have to modify it to make it baby size. I am doing it in off white and the ribbons that run through it will be a rose pink. I also have to work on a "surprise" that I am making for a very special friend.
> I am waiting for 1 form yet and I can close off the NWG swap. I have had 2 people mail already! Love my girls!!


Sounds like a gorgeous blanket!...I hope you post a picture of it when it's done!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wil, Phoenix. I had to frog it once already. Forgot to make that extra "Chain 1" at the end. Thank God I wasn't too far into it!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I wil, Phoenix. I had to frog it once already. Forgot to make that extra "Chain 1" at the end. Thank God I wasn't too far into it!


Oh, I hate when that happens!!!...I'm still plugging along on that lapghan for my dad...and I started doing an in-line crocodile stitch to use as strap decorations on flip-flops....my daughter LIVES in flip flops and I also have about 10 pairs...LOL...the first one went ok so I'm gonna make more!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

My daughter lives in them too! All seasons. Can't figure that one out since we live in a state that has sub zero tempa in the wintertime. lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...she must have anti-freeze for blood!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lol! In a tornado warning here right now. Went out for dinner with DH & kids. Sirens were going off and the sky was that ugly green. Streets are flooding and hail is falling. I'm going to go to the basement now.


----------



## NancyLynn (Mar 3, 2012)

Do hope you came out of the tornado with no problems. Was there much damage? NL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, we are in the clear! I love thunderstorms, but the lightning was both vertical and horizontal. No touchdowns here!
I need some wine lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love electrical storms....don't love tornados though....our house was hit by one about 30 years ago....it something that you never forget!!!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Okay, we are in the clear! I love thunderstorms, but the lightning was both vertical and horizontal. No touchdowns here!
> I need some wine lol


Whew! Patty, am so glad you are OK. I guess where you are they are a rather usual thing, just thinking,  But here in PA we don't get those thingies and I'd be terrified. I have been through 1 in my entire life, and it was a category 1-2. It went right past our house and did some mild/moderate damage, but of course we were all ok. And that is what mattered in the end. I can't imagine you ever get used to something like that though, and I'm glad you and yours are OK.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, we are in the clear! I love thunderstorms, but the lightning was both vertical and horizontal. No touchdowns here!
> ...


Thanks, Terri! We went out to eat. My son and daughter were with us. While in the restaurant the sky went green and it started to hail. The sirens were going off just as we were leaving. The rain was torrential. When we got home, kids and I went on the patio and the lightning was awesome, but scary too.We all went to the basement when the sirens sounded a second time.THEN when we thought it was over , the weatherman said we were still under a tornado warning unti2:00 am. Didn't sleep very well last night. lol But we are all here and the sun is shining. It's a good day!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Going to put some coffee on!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Some one put a post on about a time line. I'm thinking I could come up with some things to put in it. Post it once a month. I'm thinking like my swap is closed for this month July/Aug would be my next swap. I would need new swappers to pm me by mid June to see if there is a spot. We are doing a Beach Blanket swap. With colors Aqua, corral, sand and turquoise with the good old stanby red/white and blue. If you could send me a PM I could put something together and post it. I know some one said she has a waiting list for her next swap already but if there is room we can post it. Or if there is no more room we can post that. Call it info on swaps now and then. Or you can come up with a name.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Some one put a post on about a time line. I'm thinking I could come up with some things to put in it. Post it once a month. I'm thinking like my swap is closed for this month July/Aug would be my next swap. I would need new swappers to pm me by mid June to see if there is a spot. We are doing a Beach Blanket swap. With colors Aqua, corral, sand and turquoise with the good old stanby red/white and blue. If you could send me a PM I could put something together and post it. I know some one said she has a waiting list for her next swap already but if there is room we can post it. Or if there is no more room we can post that. Call it info on swaps now and then. Or you can come up with a name.


I am ALL hyped about this Beach Blanket swap!!!!!....LOL


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you are out of danger Northwoods Gal. Have a glass for me I'm off to work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'll save one for you mama!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just stopped in but have morning chores to do. So have a good night talk soon. Thanks for saving me a little nip.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You are welcome! Iam crocheting tonight. Finishing up a baby blanket. Then I will make a sweater, hat & booties to match.
See ya all later!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

*Goodday ladies,*
*May I have an Irish coffee w/a double shot of Jameson's? Please.* Although I am not a coordinator, I shall assist Toni (_YoMaMi_) w/delivery confirmation/Angel dispatch in the *International Swap*.

 ***********************************************************

It's hard to believe that someone can't/won't/doesn't/couldn't/wouldn't say *Thank You* upon receiving a swap package _until it happens._
*kat*


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Katrinka,

Good day to you, too! Your helping YoMaMi makes you invaluable to her. Especially with international swaps!
Irish Coffee with 2 Jamesons on the way!

Northwoods Gal


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

In some defense. Some times things happen. I can understand that but when I get the Oh I'm sorry I was just to busy.Well you had time to open the package why not have the time to say thanks. When we have to track someone down to find out if they have received there package because some one has told me that they have not heard from them and the post office told them it is a week ago that it was delivered and has not heard any thing. Well You get the picture and it happens a lot. Some have problems reading the rules and following them. I have now over 152 people on my swap it is very hard to check into every one or check the forum for thank yous.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hello everybody! the beach blanket colors would be a nice one. i'm pretty much done getting things for the may/june swap.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mama879 said:


> In some defense. Some times things happen. I can understand that but when I get the Oh I'm sorry I was just to busy.Well you had time to open the package why not have the time to say thanks. When we have to track someone down to find out if they have received there package because some one has told me that they have not heard from them and the post office told them it is a week ago that it was delivered and has not heard any thing. Well You get the picture and it happens a lot. Some have problems reading the rules and following them. I have now over 152 people on my swap it is very hard to check into every one or check the forum for thank yous.


I have to agre with you there! Thank You's are a must.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

I need two double shots of something. I don't know what spirit I would have since I don't/can't drink but I would today. I'm upset, hurt, and very disappointed with some things that have been going on with some wonderful ladies being abused more than once. If this keeps up there will be no wonderful participates in swaps. Now I'm off to scream!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> I need two double shots of something. I don't know what spirit I would have since I don't/can't drink but I would today. I'm upset, hurt, and very disappointed with some things that have been going on with some wonderful ladies being abused more than once. If this keeps up there will be no wonderful participates in swaps. Now I'm off to scream!


What's going on???...and whose butt do we have to kick????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nobody should have to take any abuse. What's going on? 
Could it have something to with the big full moon tomorrow night? I'm sorry you are upset. Have a couple and calm down. We're here to listen


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > I need two double shots of something. I don't know what spirit I would have since I don't/can't drink but I would today. I'm upset, hurt, and very disappointed with some things that have been going on with some wonderful ladies being abused more than once. If this keeps up there will be no wonderful participates in swaps. Now I'm off to scream!
> ...


teannia, I'm putting on my "kick a___ " shoes as we speak, just give us a name and lemme at 'em


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > teannia said:
> ...


Lol, Terri!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Everybody! The only shoes I want you to put on are your slippers and knit and crochet. Just had a bad morning with a couple of jerks. All is well, I went to lunch with my 18 year old daughter and that was a surprise. Today she finished her senior service commitment early.
She graduates high school June 1st and off to college in August. I will be an empty nester, she being my only child. So, I'll be doing some much needed perfecting of my lack of knitting and crocheting skills.
Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > I need two double shots of something. I don't know what spirit I would have since I don't/can't drink but I would today. I'm upset, hurt, and very disappointed with some things that have been going on with some wonderful ladies being abused more than once. If this keeps up there will be no wonderful participates in swaps. Now I'm off to scream!
> ...


Just a few people misbehaving in swaps. All is well...so you behave!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> Everybody! The only shoes I want you to put on are your slippers and knit and crochet. Just had a bad morning with a couple of jerks. All is well, I went to lunch with my 18 year old daughter and that was a surprise. Today she finished her senior service commitment early.
> She graduates high school June 1st and off to college in August. I will be an empty nester, she being my only child. So, I'll be doing some much needed perfecting of my lack of knitting and crocheting skills.
> Have a great weekend ladies.


You too, Teannia! It's all good!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > teannia said:
> ...


Awwwwwww, shucks....if you insist...LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It's another rainy weekend here. Guess it is time to build an ark. I'll fill it with yarn and needles and coffee and....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> It's another rainy weekend here. Guess it is time to build an ark. I'll fill it with yarn and needles and coffee and....


....tequila....


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

Looking for suggestions. I have one participant who has not sent out her package. I have pm'd her 3 times and she has read them all. but, not once had the decency to reply to me. I finally outright asked her what her intentions are, so I can ask one of my angels to step in. Again no answer. I pointed out to her that she got her package and someone was waiting for theirs and she wasn't being fair. Should I just write her off and have an angel step in? I have given her 3 chances to tell me if there is a problem. What do you all think? Nancy


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aquarius21152 said:


> Looking for suggestions. I have one participant who has not sent out her package. I have pm'd her 3 times and she has read them all. but, not once had the decency to reply to me. I finally outright asked her what her intentions are, so I can ask one of my angels to step in. Again no answer. I pointed out to her that she got her package and someone was waiting for theirs and she wasn't being fair. Should I just write her off and have an angel step in? I have given her 3 chances to tell me if there is a problem. What do you all think? Nancy


Yes, I would do just that. If she doesn't have the common courtesy to reply and hasn't mailed out on time, dump her and send her info to the rest of us (real name, real address) via PM so we make sure she doesn't get into anymore swaps.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> aquarius21152 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for suggestions. I have one participant who has not sent out her package. I have pm'd her 3 times and she has read them all. but, not once had the decency to reply to me. I finally outright asked her what her intentions are, so I can ask one of my angels to step in. Again no answer. I pointed out to her that she got her package and someone was waiting for theirs and she wasn't being fair. Should I just write her off and have an angel step in? I have given her 3 chances to tell me if there is a problem. What do you all think? Nancy
> ...


I sure do agree...I have three names to get to organizers. Please don't forget to send me the names of bad seeds.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wel, it's still raining here. Getting some relaxing reading in and crocheting a baby blanket. The swap is running smoothly so far, but I usually do have smooth swaps. (knock on wood) 
I know it's early, but the weather has put a chill in my bones, so I think I'm going to put a little Bailey's in my coffee today.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Wel, it's still raining here. Getting some relaxing reading in and crocheting a baby blanket. The swap is running smoothly so far, but I usually do have smooth swaps. (knock on wood)
> I know it's early, but the weather has put a chill in my bones, so I think I'm going to put a little Bailey's in my coffee today.


Glad you're relaxing. We've had 6 straight days of rain...a break yesterday and back to the rain. I'm drinking hot cocoa to warm me up. Stay warm and toasty!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Crazy isn't it? WE had 20 min of sunshine before the next rain started. Great days for knitting though!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Finally, Sunshine and warmth! Great day to get out and get things for my swap buddy


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Finally, Sunshine and warmth! Great day to get out and get things for my swap buddy


Sun finally came out here too! So glad to see the sun and get rid of the cold damp rain!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

I've got sunshine too!!!!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

YUP, sun is out bright today here in PA too :lol: 
We all must've been well behaved lately to have earned such beautiful weather for today, or not :roll:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> YUP, sun is out bright today here in PA too :lol:
> We all must've been well behaved lately to have earned such beautiful weather for today, or not :roll:


I agree! I'm buried in needle rolls right now, but manage to get a walk in everyday.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, yes, today turned out nice and sunny, for in the early morning hrs. it was quite gloomy. have a nice weekend ladies.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, yes, today turned out nice and sunny, for in the early morning hrs. it was quite gloomy. have a nice weekend ladies.


It turned rainy again just in time for the weekend . We must live in the same area, Mary Rose


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi Northwoods Gal, i live in northeast, Pa.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi Northwoods Gal, i live in northeast, Pa.


I'm in NW Minnesota. You get what we already had LOL


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi northwoods gal, oh, i see. well, it's going to be kind of rainy here this week according to our weather reports. not that i'm going anywhere anyway.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We had rain 5 days so far this week. I thought about building an ark!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

*Peeks in from the door* Tiptoes in with a giant tray of home baked goodies of all kinds, places the tray on the table in front of all the swap coordinators...tiptoes back out and returns with a tray of fresh brewed coffee and tea with all the fixins...puts it down....returns one more time with the "special flavoring" for the coffee or tea...clears throat and says, Thank you ladies, for all the hard work and dedication you put into organizing these swaps for us. They take amazing amounts of organization and dedication. Please don't let a few sour grapes get you down, you should all remember the unsaid thank yous for the wonderful jobs you all do. Hugs to all of you, especially my favorite Mama879 and Maureenb who allowed me the privilidge of taking part in their current swap and hopefully making my swap partner's day a little bit brighter. Enjoy the goodies ladies!!  Tiptoes out quietly and closes the meeting room door behind her


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> *Peeks in from the door* Tiptoes in with a giant tray of home baked goodies of all kinds, places the tray on the table in front of all the swap coordinators...tiptoes back out and returns with a tray of fresh brewed coffee and tea with all the fixins...puts it down....returns one more time with the "special flavoring" for the coffee or tea...clears throat and says, Thank you ladies, for all the hard work and dedication you put into organizing these swaps for us. They take amazing amounts of organization and dedication. Please don't let a few sour grapes get you down, you should all remember the unsaid thank yous for the wonderful jobs you all do. Hugs to all of you, especially my favorite Mama879 and Maureenb who allowed me the privilidge of taking part in their current swap and hopefully making my swap partner's day a little bit brighter. Enjoy the goodies ladies!!  Tiptoes out quietly and closes the meeting room door behind her


That was so nice of you! You have to come in share


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> *Peeks in from the door* Tiptoes in with a giant tray of home baked goodies of all kinds, places the tray on the table in front of all the swap coordinators...tiptoes back out and returns with a tray of fresh brewed coffee and tea with all the fixins...puts it down....returns one more time with the "special flavoring" for the coffee or tea...clears throat and says, Thank you ladies, for all the hard work and dedication you put into organizing these swaps for us. They take amazing amounts of organization and dedication. Please don't let a few sour grapes get you down, you should all remember the unsaid thank yous for the wonderful jobs you all do. Hugs to all of you, especially my favorite Mama879 and Maureenb who allowed me the privilidge of taking part in their current swap and hopefully making my swap partner's day a little bit brighter. Enjoy the goodies ladies!!  Tiptoes out quietly and closes the meeting room door behind her


Thank you Tess. You make our days bright for just being you. Thnx again


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Ms. Tess,
I love the way your think and the beautiful way you express it in your writing. You made me feel much better about things.
Thank you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You're the best Tess!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy mother's Day every one. Enjoy your Day. Lets all get out those knitting needles and crochet needles and make something for ourselves today. Spoil our selves. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to all coordinators, and thanks for all your hard work with the swaps


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Mother's Day....


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to all of you. Enjoy your day


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

happy mother's day everyone. yes, i do need to get some knitting & crocheting done.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

HI coordinators,

I was thinking of organizing a swap but would like to see if I could find a "co-coordinator"? is that allowed? would I post on the swap section to ask if someone would be interested? I know some are done for a period of 2months, do you have to sponsor one every month or every 2 mo? the reason I am asking, is I get busy traveling in the fall sometimes.. 
and how much knitting has to be involved?-again asking so I can think of enough themes, or do you get requests for specific themes?please let me know.



Thanks

Karenknit


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> HI coordinators,
> 
> I was thinking of organizing a swap but would like to see if I could find a "co-coordinator"? is that allowed? would I post on the swap section to ask if someone would be interested? I know some are done for a period of 2months, do you have to sponsor one every month or every 2 mo? the reason I am asking, is I get busy traveling in the fall sometimes..
> and how much knitting has to be involved?-again asking so I can think of enough themes, or do you get requests for specific themes?please let me know.
> ...


You can do a one time swap if you wish, or you can make it bi monthly or monthly. To find a helper, just post in the swaps forum that you are looking for someone to help you run it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Where is mojave and silverstreak? Haven't seen them around for awhile.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Popping in for a quick cup o' and then back to work. Did you guys eat all of Tess's cookies when I wasn't looking?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy hour starts in my house in two hours. Red white rose and martinis!!
For your nibbling pleasure there will be an assortment of cheeses and salami with crackers!! Put up your feet and reflect on your crafting skills!! After all "This is Paradise"
Ginalola


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Happy hour starts in my house in two hours. Red white rose and martinis!!
> For your nibbling pleasure there will be an assortment of cheeses and salami with crackers!! Put up your feet and reflect on your crafting skills!! After all "This is Paradise"
> Ginalola


You are too sweet! I'll be over shortly!! Make it a double


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

A double it is!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

So, ginalola, tell me what life in Bellingahm , Wa is like.And please pass the cracker tray.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Washington has been beautiful this week. Sunny and warm with a slight breeze. Oh, here is the tray. The ballerina goat cheese is Devine..
Been knitting the center panel for the Spanish christening shawl from the Folk shawls book... Wine. Red or white?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Red, please. Sounds like a beautiful place to live. Are you near Seattle?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

about 2 hours north of seattle, and 15 minutes from the canadian border. Cabernet


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Perfect . I'm in Minnesota, hence the Frostbite Falls for my location.
It's really green here too, but too many mosquitos aleady. We like to take a couple of weeks in the summer and go up to Rainy Lake which is on the Canadian Border in International Falls.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice place to visit. Mosquitos not bad yet this year. But I live across from Bellingham bay and lucky to have lots of eagles and hawks to eat the bugs


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Our oldest son lives in green bay


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Nice place to visit. Mosquitos not bad yet this year. But I live across from Bellingham bay and lucky to have lots of eagles and hawks to eat the bugs


That's one place I have never been. Closest I have gotten is Oregon, but I have always wanted to spend a few weeks there. My Sister in law lived in Tumwater and then Tenino, but now they live in Oregon, too. I've been to the East Coast, West Coast, Gulf Coast and lots of places in between. But the pics of the Pacific NW take my breath away. 
What in God's name are gooey ducks?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahahaha!!! creepy looking things that live in some sort of shell and pop an ugly head out. kinda vulgar. but i guess to some it is a delicasy


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ahahahaha!!! creepy looking things that live in some sort of shell and pop an ugly head out. kinda vulgar. but i guess to some it is a delicasy


LOL Ican almost imagine. Wow, they come in shells too?( As I snort wine .)


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

i think its a shell. i snorted wine as well. i saw them as people were digging out of sand in Birch Bay Washington. just creeped me out. and i laughed as well. but lots of things make me laugh. not much to entertain me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, at least I'll know what to expect when I come across one.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Gooey Ducks are clams...and depending on your warped perspective, they can be quite...uhm...pornographic sometimes...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG!!!that is so funny!LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix! Now I have the full picture LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

OH Phoenix. i am having such a great evening. learned about swaps. and got another visual on gooey duck. wow. i am still laughing


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think I'll stick to the salami and crackers for now.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr too.. I also added some Wisconsin cheddar and blue cheese ( my gave) with some hard Spanish chorizo. Mmmm here you go


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sounds too good! I brought some black seedless grapes.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Black seedless. never had any. what a great pairing. thank you


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just here for the company...I brought my own tequila...LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Very sweet and juicy.
Have you ever done a swap, gina? You will be joining a very great group of ladies. We have a lot of fun with this. It's not only about the yarn, but the little surprises you find in the package as well.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

No this will be my first, i am so excited . but i still need to learn criteria. thank you for including. am going to CA this week for step father Celebration service, as he passed a couple weeks ago. and the 19th is his B'day, this is what he wanted, a celebration, Mumm and i have plans to visit some yarn stores in Sacramento. I'll pick up a few knit knacks..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. But a celebration is a wonderful thing.

This swap has a $10.00 minimum. You can pull from your stash, make items, etc. You will get a form from me to fill out. I give that info to your buddy and I give you hers.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome. i have enjoyed the hurrays from other recipients..everyone seems so happy for a treat. Knitmas year round.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Exactly


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, Gina, thank you for the nice happy hour. And Phoenix thanks for the pic of the gooey duck>. Lots of laughs!
I have to get back to work, so let's meet up again tomorrow.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

You got it . And thank you


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, I'll be here....after drinking all that tequila I'll be passed out in a corner somewhere...LOL...just give me a nudge and point me to the nearest creek to soak my head in...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Oh, I'll be here....after drinking all that tequila I'll be passed out in a corner somewhere...LOL...just give me a nudge and point me to the nearest creek to soak my head in...


We have a remedy for that. We have a nice bathtub filled with bubbles and I'm sure we can get a Bloody Mary to you!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I'll be here....after drinking all that tequila I'll be passed out in a corner somewhere...LOL...just give me a nudge and point me to the nearest creek to soak my head in...
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh...hot tub!!!!....YES!!!!....and a little "hair of the dog that bit me"....or a relative of the scurvy cur!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Scurvy curl?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Scurvy curl?


scurvy cur....that's an exclamation point...LMAO


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ladies,
I am thinking of starting a "I love to Knit AND Quilt" Swap.
Participants would have to send one skein of yarn, any kind, and 1 yard of fabric, any kind. I chose these because of Peaches and Cream, $1.77, and the $1.50 a yard fabric at Walmart. They could also put in notions for either craft and a pattern for either one. After that, it's their choice on how to fill the box. So many of us do more than one craft. I do not crochet, but I do quilt. Your thoughts? I would limit it to 20 to begin. Per a precious conversation with Mama, I am writing all my thoughts on paper.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Ladies,
> I am thinking of starting a "I love to Knit AND Quilt" Swap.
> Participants would have to send one skein of yarn, any kind, and 1 yard of fabric, any kind. I chose these because of Peaches and Cream, $1.77, and the $1.50 a yard fabric at Walmart. They could also put in notions for either craft and a pattern for either one. After that, it's their choice on how to fill the box. So many of us do more than one craft. I do not crochet, but I do quilt. Your thoughts? I would limit it to 20 to begin. Per a precious conversation with Mama, I am writing all my thoughts on paper.


Mama has always given me good advice, when I started my swap and still does to this day. It sounds like a good swap. There are a lot of quilters here, myself included. 
I think the swap form that asks questions of the participant's likes and dislikes would be important, also to ask them about hobbies outside of quilting & knitting. It makes it easy for the ladies to fill the boxes. Fat quarters would be fun too!
I like your idea


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Ladies,
> I am thinking of starting a "I love to Knit AND Quilt" Swap.
> Participants would have to send one skein of yarn, any kind, and 1 yard of fabric, any kind. I chose these because of Peaches and Cream, $1.77, and the $1.50 a yard fabric at Walmart. They could also put in notions for either craft and a pattern for either one. After that, it's their choice on how to fill the box. So many of us do more than one craft. I do not crochet, but I do quilt. Your thoughts? I would limit it to 20 to begin. Per a precious conversation with Mama, I am writing all my thoughts on paper.


That's a great idea!...I love it!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good morning Ladies...How is everyone today..Oh by the way I'm the one in the corner patiently waiting for my swap package..The anticipation is killing me LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Karen, nobody sits in the corner here! Let me check and see if it shipped yet. No not yet, but the shipping deadline is the 25th.
Hang in there!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm terrible about waiting til the deadline is very near!!!...I have to depend on my daughter and her life is so busy right now....but I don't think I've ever been late....not gonna swear to it, though!!...LOL


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I like to wait until close to the end. Too much lag time, for me, when you get them out real early. It makes the next month go by faster until the new list comes out as well. JMHO


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ladies, thank you for the input. I am writing it all down.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I like to wait until close to the end. Too much lag time, for me, when you get them out real early. It makes the next month go by faster until the new list comes out as well. JMHO


Good reason I suppose, but from a coordinators point of view, until all packages are received the next swap can't get going.
So those who mail on the exact date of the deadline hold up the next month's swap. That adds another week to the swap.
there is a lot to do getting the next swap up and running in my case as I have 82 participants. Mama has 150!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies,
> ...


I love the idea to as I am a beginner quilter who enjoys hand piecing and hand quilting mini quilts.

How about a handmade pin cushion?

I hope I don't miss it if you are able to organize this swap.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I like to wait until close to the end. Too much lag time, for me, when you get them out real early. It makes the next month go by faster until the new list comes out as well. JMHO
> ...


I didn't think about that aspect of it!!!...Sorry about that!...I have 2 packages that have to be out by May 20th (for 1) and May 25th (for the other)....They're sitting here in my room all ready to go.....I'm going to get my daughter on them right away!!!!!!!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I never thought of it from that end. Hmmmmm. I guess I would have to factor in an extra week or so to try and combat this. WOW. I like that firm commitment though. The next one doesn't get going until the last one is received. Thank you so much!


Northwoods Gal said:


> shayfaye said:
> 
> 
> > I like to wait until close to the end. Too much lag time, for me, when you get them out real early. It makes the next month go by faster until the new list comes out as well. JMHO
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I never thought of it from that end. Hmmmmm. I guess I would have to factor in an extra week or so to try and combat this. WOW. I like that firm commitment though. The next one doesn't get going until the last one is received. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


anytime, sweets!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

**Jumps up out of corner and starts to dance*** You girls are great.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Standing along side yoU karwal. And I'm doing the funky chicken!!! Woohoo


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Standing along side yoU karwal. And I'm doing the funky chicken!!! Woohoo


Now ther's a vision! Lol.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I thought I would change the name of our cafe since everybody in the swaps are welcome to come in to swap ideas, and have some fun.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Standing along side yoU karwal. And I'm doing the funky chicken!!! Woohoo
Mercy I'm still doing the jitterbug, quick someone change the music....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea Northwoods, I like the new name. Is there a jukebox or DJ in this place? Oh I see it along side of the bar. I'll just drop a quarter in, any certain toons? Anyone.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Great idea Northwoods, I like the new name. Is there a jukebox or DJ in this place? Oh I see it along side of the bar. I'll just drop a quarter in, any certain toons? Anyone.


Well I like Ozzy Osbourne but I'm probably in the minority here on that...LMAO


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

How about a little mix of everything? You guys can change dances that way. Your arms must be exhausted by now!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think that idea is great and if you do it I want to participate


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think quilt and knit swap is a great idea and if you do it I want to participate


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I think that idea is great and if you do it I want to participate


Patricia, are you referring to the knit & quilt swap?
I like that idea, too. I was just thinking about the book swap that you wanted to start. What if you changed the type of book every2 months. Example: Mysteries and thrillers, Romance, fiction about knitting .etc.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Like that idea. Can't get enough of good (or bad) books!


Northwoods Gal said:


> pilotskeemsmom said:
> 
> 
> > I think that idea is great and if you do it I want to participate
> ...


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am interested in the book swap but I can't coordinate it . I am not by any stretch of the imagination an organized person and I do not possess any organization skills, just ask my dh. Speaking of books I lot of us know about the Knitting mystery series but did you know there was a Crochet mystery series
Deborah


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Standing along side yoU karwal. And I'm doing the funky chicken!!! Woohoo
> Mercy I'm still doing the jitterbug, quick someone change the music....


How about a little Louis Prima for you Karen, "Jump, Jive and Wail"?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I am interested in the book swap but I can't coordinate it . I am not by any stretch of the imagination an organized person and I do not possess any organization skills, just ask my dh. Speaking of books I lot of us know about the Knitting mystery series but did you know there was a Crochet mystery series
> Deborah


No I didn't. I have read the Maggie Sefton books regarding knitting mysteries. It's about time crocheter's get some recognition! 
:-D I would be willing to help you with this swap if you still want to do it


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Count me in. Always up for a new challenge!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Enjoying time with Mumm! I feel like dancing on the ceiling!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Enjoying time with Mumm! I feel like dancing on the ceiling!!


Oh, you lucky girl. I wish my mumm was still here. We had a lot of happy times together. So, go and dance on the ceiling and enjoy every precious moment of it!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't say I've heard of em, but I'm gain for anything


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > Standing along side yoU karwal. And I'm doing the funky chicken!!! Woohoo
> ...


Can't say I've heard of em, but hey I'm gain for anything


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > karwal said:
> ...


He was a trumpet player and singer and his wife Keely Smith sang with him. She sang "That Old Black Magic" If you ever saw the Disney movie"The Jungle Book" He was the voice of King Louie the ape. You can go to youtube and type in "Jump Jive and Wail" and hear the song.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Let's all do the chicken dance!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oh heck, my accordian is in the shop! But Karen may have one


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry don't have one, just have the mouth organ (harmonica)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am going to be popping in and out today. Have a lot of work to do today on the swap. Have fun ladies!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Quack quack!! Have a great day


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well the weekend started off last night with thunderstorms and looks like today will be rainy and stormy as well as tomorrow. DH went to get our herb plants and tomatoes and some cascading petunias for my window boxes. They won't get in the ground til at least Tuesday now. I am going to get some white flowers for my moon garden. If you haven't seen a moon garden before, it's unimpressive in daylight, but at night the white flowers really stand out. I usually place tham in the center of the garden. 
Caught up on swap work and just waiting for the last packages to go out so I ca get the June swap going.
Coffee is on!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

The last two days here have been beautiful...sunshine and 90 degrees. I bet the moon garden is beautiful I'll have to consider one, but the deer and rabbits like my gardens as much as I do. I really do enjoy watching the bears, deer, coyotes, birds and small animals come into the yard. Yesterday had a fox. Just love them. Oh and thanks for the coffee.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

The Dance for today is.......... 
The Robot!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll bring the oil can for this rusty old robot


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's gorgeous here today...from what I can see out my window...LOL...I don't get out much. The landlords are cleaning and fixing the pool then they're going to build a new deck around it to make it easy for me to get up there in my wheelchair!!!...YEA!!!! (it's an above ground pool. I can't get up the steps now...)...I can't wait!...Now we just have to make it easy for me to get around back....the ground all around is sandy and my chair and my scooter got stuck when I tried to get back there before...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> It's gorgeous here today...from what I can see out my window...LOL...I don't get out much. The landlords are cleaning and fixing the pool then they're going to build a new deck around it to make it easy for me to get up there in my wheelchair!!!...YEA!!!! (it's an above ground pool. I can't get up the steps now...)...I can't wait!...Now we just have to make it easy for me to get around back....the ground all around is sandy and my chair and my scooter got stuck when I tried to get back there before...


Maybe he can make a wooden path for you. I really doesn't take much to do it. Funny you should mention a pool. When we downsized after the kids moved out, we bought a little 2 bedroom house. We looked in the winter and the ground was covered in snow. When spring came and the snow melted, I realized I had a huge in-ground pool. Only thing was, the people who lived here before us filled it in with dirt. So I have a beautiful rectangular garden now.


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello,
I just wanted to say a Great Big thank you to all of you who put in so many hours to keep swaps going here. I have not coordinated any swaps on this board but have done a couple smaller swaps on similar boards and I know what it takes.
I do have to apologize also as I am one of those who was extremely late this last one and I hope I am never that again as I also know how frustrating and disappointing it is. 
I also love the idea of both the knit and quilt swap and the book swap.
Whoever does the book swap, would they join it to knitting somehow, like a book and a skein or maybe a book and a hook or needle to include crocheters? Just another idea.
I might be willing to try to coordinate that if I could keep the #'s small and only do it once or twice as I work full time during the school year and wouldn't want to commit then (afraid I might run into the tardy problem as I don't have computer time much during the school year).
Or if someone would be willing to take it over after the 1st
one I could get it started.
Let me know how the rest of you feel and if there would be someone who would take it after summer.
thanks again you ROCK!!
Muriel
AkAngel


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > It's gorgeous here today...from what I can see out my window...LOL...I don't get out much. The landlords are cleaning and fixing the pool then they're going to build a new deck around it to make it easy for me to get up there in my wheelchair!!!...YEA!!!! (it's an above ground pool. I can't get up the steps now...)...I can't wait!...Now we just have to make it easy for me to get around back....the ground all around is sandy and my chair and my scooter got stuck when I tried to get back there before...
> ...


Oh, I love a pool!!!...Living in Florida, having one or at least access to one is a must!...back in the day, when I could still walk and get around...LOL...I lived in the water!...during the summer, when school was out and I had to find a summer job to tide me over, I found a job in a day care that was 2 blocks from the city pool....part of the summer program called for taking the school-aged kids to the pool 3 times a week. I had to be IN the water with them all the time...I learned to count heads fast and accurately that first summer...LOL...I'm a natural red-head but I'm also part Native American so I only burn the first time out...afte that I just turn browner and browner. By the end of each summer (I worked summers for them for 5 years) I was brown as a nut...LOL...and my hair was bleached out on top. As much time as I spent in that pool it's a wonder I didn't get sunstroke. Now it's been 2 years since I've really gone swimming and I miss it so much....One of my girlfriends has a pool in her back yard and she never uses it. I told her, if I had a house with a pool that I could just climb down into, I'd be in it ALL the time!...LOL


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I know what you mean about a pool my neighbor has a in ground pool we take care of it for her. Last year we were in it every day. We brought over our charcoal grill had made days at it with eating all day and drinking all day had a wonderful time this year might be the same.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

AkAngel said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to say a Great Big thank you to all of you who put in so many hours to keep swaps going here. I have not coordinated any swaps on this board but have done a couple smaller swaps on similar boards and I know what it takes.
> I do have to apologize also as I am one of those who was extremely late this last one and I hope I am never that again as I also know how frustrating and disappointing it is.
> I also love the idea of both the knit and quilt swap and the book swap.
> ...


I'm working on a book swap in my head as we speak. If you would like to help that would be cool. I will PM you.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

AkAngel said:


> Hello,
> I just wanted to say a Great Big thank you to all of you who put in so many hours to keep swaps going here. I have not coordinated any swaps on this board but have done a couple smaller swaps on similar boards and I know what it takes.
> I do have to apologize also as I am one of those who was extremely late this last one and I hope I am never that again as I also know how frustrating and disappointing it is.
> I also love the idea of both the knit and quilt swap and the book swap.
> ...


I like that idea! Hope you get some help with it, sounds quite interesting.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

karwal said:


> The last two days here have been beautiful...sunshine and 90 degrees. I bet the moon garden is beautiful I'll have to consider one, but the deer and rabbits like my gardens as much as I do. I really do enjoy watching the bears, deer, coyotes, birds and small animals come into the yard. Yesterday had a fox. Just love them. Oh and thanks for the coffee.


WAIT A MINUTE!! :lol: Aren't you in Wisconsin? And it was 90 degrees at this time of year?? Man I don't even WANT to see wgat kind of summer you're gonna have :XD: :XD: Hope you have a pool :XD: You're gonna need it, or a really strong air conditioner :thumbup:


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep, 90 degrees then the next day it was only 58, go figure. No I don't have a pool, but do have a very strong air conditioner.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sorry for my absence. Have been working on the May swap.
Took Memorial Day weekend off, a much needed break. 
So, have you ladies been behaving? LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Sorry for my absence. Have been working on the May swap.
> Took Memorial Day weekend off, a much needed break.
> So, have you ladies been behaving? LOL


Uhm....sure!...you bet!!!...LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for my absence. Have been working on the May swap.
> ...


I find that hard to believe, LOL!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hubby home after a 3 month stint in Alaska!! Lots a laundry and cooking!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Hubby home after a 3 month stint in Alaska!! Lots a laundry and cooking!!


It never fails, once you think you have the laundry done, someone drops a pair of socks in the hamper and it grows all over again. I refer to the socks as seeds.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I am rewashing everything to get rid of sulfar smell.. It's in the water up there.. Icky. Tried one load with just soap and freshner next with soap baking soda and freshner! No luck so tomorrow I'm going to get borax to add


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sorry I have been MIA. Have a little eye strain going on and my computer time is limited. Hope you'ra all doing well and enjoying the warm weather


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dropping a quarter in the juke box for karwal.
"Jump, Jive and Wail"


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Dropping a quarter in the juke box for karwal.
> "jump, Jive and Wail"


WOOT!!!!!....Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Singing and dancing out loud!! Woohoo jump jive!!!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi - Do you still need people for the beach blanket swap? I would love to participate. Thanks!

Nancy LillyK


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LillyK said:


> Hi - Do you still need people for the beach blanket swap? I would love to participate. Thanks!
> 
> Nancy LillyK


You might want to contact mamm879. She runs that swap


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LillyK said:


> Hi - Do you still need people for the beach blanket swap? I would love to participate. Thanks!
> 
> Nancy LillyK


You might want to contact mama879. She runs that swap


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyy Macarena !!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Next on the play list!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Next on the play list!


Gotta see if I remember the moves.............LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Next on the play list!
> ...


I might pull something, lol


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, thanks, but I think that song is a little too slow for me. How about Wipe Out?, to go along with the beach blanket swap.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Oh, thanks, but I think that song is a little too slow for me. How about Wipe Out?, to go along with the beach blanket swap.


I never could dance to that one...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I got it!!!!! Beach blanket bingo!!!!! Oh moon doggie


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Oh, thanks, but I think that song is a little too slow for me. How about Wipe Out?, to go along with the beach blanket swap.


Are you waxing up your surfboard?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thanks, but I think that song is a little too slow for me. How about Wipe Out?, to go along with the beach blanket swap.
> ...


Should we call you Gidget now lol


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny.. My nickname as a child was gidget...


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm waxing mine and it is ready to roll. Next month. Groovy and way out man....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Far out freaky and wild!! Hang ten bra


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I'm waxing mine and it is ready to roll. Next month. Groovy and way out man....


Wonder if they have surfboards with wheelchair access.....LMAO


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waxing mine and it is ready to roll. Next month. Groovy and way out man....
> ...


You can surf Phoenix, Check it out. The surf is waiting for you. I
Wheelchair sports « longlinesurf
longlinesurf.wordpress.com/tag/wheelchair-sports/


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > mama879 said:
> ...


LMAO...I'm so glad to know that I can finally surf now that I'm in a wheelchair!!!!...I couldn't before!!!!!.....ROTFLMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll just tip my toes in the plastic kiddy pool from toys r us.. Just as soon as it stops raining.. But I'll cheer you all on with my fruity drink with a umbrella straw


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's like those teeny-boppers who finally got their periods...they went to the drug store to get pads and were SOOO excited!!!...The box said you can ride bikes and swim and play sports....and they couldn't do all of that before!!!!!..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was thinking we could go together, you can't surf and I can't swim


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!...we can sit on the beach and ogle guys!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Did I hear (see). Oogle!!! Count me in


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll pretend I'm almost blind (almost???...I won't have to pretend!!!...LOL)....and I'll need to FEEL them to SEE them.....LMAO


----------



## UKinUSA (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll take a cuppa with milk & suger please


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL, loved all those beach blanket movies. Let's do the shimmy


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> LOL, loved all those beach blanket movies. Let's do the shimmy


I'm afraid I might knock myself out! If youget my drift....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, loved all those beach blanket movies. Let's do the shimmy
> ...


LMAO....I always tell people the reason I never ran is because I'd give myself 2 black eyes....LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > karwal said:
> ...


I hear you. But we'll never drown!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the visuals everyone!!! That's funny. DH wondering why I'm laughing so hard watching ncis


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I LOVE NCIS


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Me too...I watch NCIS, NCIS Los Angles, NCIS NY and all the re-runs


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A few weeks ago on AMC they ran a beach party movie marathon. There were 3 Gidgets, and some Frankie and Annette movies with that ridiculous motorcycle gang called the Rats. I laughed so hard.
So here's a little Beach Boys for you all to enjoy.
"Help me Rhonda"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

UKinUSA said:


> I'll take a cuppa with milk & suger please


Here you go, UK. Welcome to the Cafe'. (Sliding coffee , light and sweet down the bar with a smile :-D


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric Von zipper... Ahahaha. He cracks me up... When he freezes himself with the finger.. Good times


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, Help me Rhonda, now that's one we can dance to (in middle of the room waiting for a partner, or maybe I'll just dance alone) Help me Rhonda, Help, help, me Rhonda, get her out of my heart....and the beat goes on (a little Sonny & Cher there).


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Eric Von zipper... Ahahaha. He cracks me up... When he freezes himself with the finger.. Good times


That was his name. I knew it was Von something. He was a riot!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Von zipper... Ahahaha. He cracks me up... When he freezes himself with the finger.. Good times
> ...


I think it's time for a little Netflix tonight....getting nostalgic!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Just tried to shimmy like candy from the beach movies... Ouch one can really get hurt doing that..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

they said, after movie was released, that she lost 3 LBS each time she did the dance.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> they said, after movie was released, that she lost 3 LBS each time she did the dance.


Which movie was that?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Let's see,,,, beach blanket bingo,,, how to stuff a wild bikini and uh....don't remember others I think there were seven beach movies


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Let's see,,,, beach blanket bingo,,, how to stuff a wild bikini and uh....don't remember others I think there were seven beach movies


I need to go to Netflix...I think I feel a beach party coming on....even though it's rather rainy and yucky outside right now.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Unfortunately Netflix doesn't have them..... :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo!!!...found Bikini Beach!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh bummer!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo!!! So glad you found it... I was just dancing the pony and singing the theme song!! Saw DH reflection in mirror rolling his eyes.. Lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dance away ladies!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Time for some beach drinks!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Can't remember which beach blanket movie, but Candy was a tall blonde that would shimmy on the beach or in the club. The one with the motorcycle gang, I think they were called the Rats.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Can't remember which beach blanket movie, but Candy was a tall blonde that would shimmy on the beach or in the club. The one with the motorcycle gang, I think they were called the Rats.


Yeah, she's in Bikini Beach


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Perfect day for coffee. It's pouring here again and the temp dropped 30 degrees since Saturday. In honor of the weather, droppping a quarter in the jukebox and playing Supertramp, "It's raining again"


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Been quiet here for a couple of days. You gals must be tired from dancing and having all those beach drinks. I enjoy your fun-filled posts.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi gals!! Just sitting around watching Godzilla and working on my third Ashton shawl!! It's raining so a great day to knit and excersise via doing the twist!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I need to come in here to relax and get away from all of the "KP POLICE" on the forums....seems every single topic opens up a huge can of worms where someone has to reprimand for spelling or the pc-ness of any certain title....you have the religious sector condemning any comment they deem "unchristian-like"....then you have the ever increasing number of "Official KP spellcheckers" and grammar police....then you have the ones that take offense at EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!....Even in the "General Chit-Chat" forum there is always at least 20 people that pop into a topic and start telling everyone that this is a knitting site so only knitting and crocheting topics are allowed......I just want to scream and pull my freakin' hair out!!!!!!!!!!!!............anybody have any tequila???....for medicinal purposes only, you understand!....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

.....and if you don't have tequila then rum or gin or vodka will do.....even moonshine!!!!....LOL


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I've got some 190proof everclear


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I just finished reading those 17 pages.. Have a shot of ...... I have a stocked bar. Just got back from California .. But please .... Do take the bus


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ouch ... Everclear haven't seen that since I was in the army barracks


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix... Wow there really is alot going on today.. I'll join you for a sip


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I'll take anything you've got....and I won't take a bus because I don't know how to drive one....LOL.....and it's more than just the bus joke topic....there's a new topic on politics that is ruffling some MAJOR feathers!!!...LOL...and someone who shall not be named has a penchant for riling things up then disappearing until the next topic opens up...LOL...I was truly serious when I said that we need a new chat forum called "PMS Chat".....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Agree wholehearted Phoenix .. Sometimes I just tilt my head and say... Huh.... Amazing the world around has some real zingers


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess I must be having some post-post-menopausal activity lately as all of these mental midgets are getting to me more than usual. Narrow mindedness gets on my nerves, ya know? And these people that SEE that the topic is under GENERAL chit chat and still insist that the topic be banned, erased, eradicated and just plain wiped off the face of KP....I just don't know how to put it politely....can they not READ???...do they not comprehend that general chit-chat is for non-knitting chatter....even though it clearly states NEXT to the General Chit-Chat title in parenthesis (non-knitting talk)?????.....oh god, give me enough liquor to knock me out so I can get over this....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....and if anyone just happens to have an extra Academy Award statuette hanging around, maybe I can be nominated for "Drama Queen of the Year"...........LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

And the winner is..............OMG........ .... It's a tie!! Ginalola and Phoenix.. However I am willing to share a group/ team award.. Anywho. My peeve is request after request for a pattern that was already given or pattern NOT available .. It does crack me up too


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah...not a lot of people know how to operate the search option on KP....For the most part KP seems to be made up of an over 40 age group and a LOT of those people don't have any idea how to navigate a website on the internet....fortunately for them there seems to be a few who will help them find things,....but, yes, it does get on one's nerves sometimes....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Interesting topics on general chit chat today.. And a couple on main.. Is there something up in the cosmos?? A double full moon?? Crazy.. Like a cycle shows up every 26 to 28 days.....hmmmmm


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you remember that movie from a long time ago....back in the stone ages, I think...LOL....there was a happiness virus going around and even though people were required to wear a face mask to keep from getting "happy", the people who were already infected were breathing into the masks before handing them out???...I think someone has invented the antidote for that "happiness virus" and is spreading it throughout the universe............


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Or maybe someone stole the idea of a computer virus and adapted it to affect humans....I think it's called the bitchiness virus.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I''ve heard of this syndrome!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I think sometimes science goes too far.....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahaha!!! I think I'll go do some cartwheels in the yard!! It's raining so the perfect attire shall be!!! Sports bra and a thong!!! What do you think


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It sprinkled here a little while ago and I can see a storm brewing in the north.....but no thongs for me.....not into butt flossing and besides, my a** is so big no one could tell I had one on and would call the cops on me for streaking.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahaha!!! Butt flossing! That does sound uncomfortable and my bumm is non existant so it's a good thing I don't have a thong!! I'll just sport my granny panties and have a go at it!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My body is best left completely covered....don't want to scare the natives.....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm secluded on 8 acres!! But the eagles might thing I'm a yummy treat


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm right on a very busy road....I'd hate to cause a 30 car pile-up...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok it's really raining now!! I guess I'll just go make hubby and I a tasty meal!!! 
And the new threads keep coming. A very intersting day


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmm....I'd love to have a yummy snack...or a meal....today was my 2 granddaughters' birthday party....the house was and still is full of rambunctious kids.....we had hot dogs for lunch followed by cake....a well rounded meal, no doubt....( read sarcasm into that last bit....LOL)....I'd go find something to nibble on but with all these kids here, I'd have to share.....I'm not against sharing but there wouldn't be enough to go around............


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

All I had today was coffee a bran muffin soaked in Rogers syrup and lotsa water.. Phonenix what is vpk??


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LMAO.....it's Voluntary Pre-Kindergarten....I said that because a few of those supposedly grown women are acting like 5 year olds....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good one!!! It's so silly what came of such a simple comment


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's because people are so damned sensitive and touchy!...I don't let people get to me personally like that....if someone says something nasty about me I just laugh....it pisses them off and usually defuses the argument...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It still amazes me the blogs that started up after a "joke" be it funny or not it was a joke with no ill will.. Hubby lol'd <--- (like that) and then told him what happened after and he says wow so much time on hand.. He of course doesn't know how long I watched and read today.. Tee hee


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

This just came to me...... Can't we all just "bear" along!!! 
It's funny in my head


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...guess you had to be there....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah!! I tend to have real big parties in my head.. Doesn't take much to get me to laugh


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hiya Girls!
Sorry for being MIA, but was helping my very pregnant daughter move into her new place. I am pooped! We got her all settled and unpacked. I will truly miss her being here. I'll miss the girl talk with her at night, but she is where she needs to be. And I'll find something to fill the empty nest again as I have done many times before. She's only 10 minutes away. The cat in my avatar is her cat named "Beeper Louise". That kitty stole my heart. So slide a drink down my way and play a happy song for this sad girl tonite.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok NWD... Sliding you you beverage of choice!! And the song for the moment is.......my my my my sharona!!!!!! Enjoy


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooops!!! NWG!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LMAO...a little too much lightening juice, gina???...LOL...I actually sat here and drank one of those frozen drinks you get a Walmart....it's Pina Colada flavored...wasn't bad but wasn't real good....all I cared about was getting a little buzzed after all the noise and commotion today....thank goodness the kids are all in bed now and I'm enjoying the peace and quiet....now I'll pop on the old headphones and find a movie on Netflix and relax.............


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Headphone and movie..... Clue me in . I have direct tv and volume comes from tv. Do you watch on a lap top of some sorts? Also I started a thread about " general chit chat" not going over well .


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't seen your post yet...I'll look into it.

Yes, I watch on my laptop....started watching "Girl Interrupted" but can't get into it. I grew up in that generation but was never really a part of it....didn't care for the music or the drugs....gonna go find something else to watch.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I watched 13 going on 30 today. Followed by 50 first dates.. Love direct tv and DVR.. Lots of girl movies waiting for me


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I can't find anything so I guess I'll go to bed.........


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Walking in with a nice hot apple pie that just came out of the oven....How is everyone? (Drops quarter in the jukebox) any suggestions?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG!!!!....pass me that pie and a fork....I could eat the whole thing all by myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmmmm!! Fresh hot pie


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going to the freezer for the vanilla ice cream.......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yummyness!! I just have a couple shortbread cookies I got in Canada he other day...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

But I do have pork chops taters and peas going for dinner..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh to funny I have pork chops going for dinner also, but having mashed potatoes and green beans (Father's Day you know), oh so improper English saying you know, hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh boy... That made me laugh - cough - snort and pee!! Thanks alot


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> But I do have pork chops taters and peas going for dinner..


so.....where do you live????....LOL...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've worked up a voracious appetite reading all of the "annoying words" and political bullcrap going on in the other rooms....I had to get out of there or scream!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, to hell with it....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok...better now...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

As far northwest as you can go in washington.. There is plenty left Phoenix! Shall I keep a Plate warm for you?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Aftah reeding that bunk gesterdai I feel like changen Mai speech pattun


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, it just gets better and better...LOL...some of these people amaze me..........

I'll catch a plane your way....my son lives near Seattle....I can visit him also and kill 2 birds with one stone.....oh....I know I must have made a mistake somewhere in there but I'm too "lazy" to find it and correct it....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I am north of Seattle.. Maybe if you fly out we can meet a a nice yarn store and have lunch at pike place with other KP ur's


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix!!! You n me just commented on the same dern post!! Lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw that after I commented on it...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope what this person wrote makes some impact!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I doubt that!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh for goodness sakes!! Yikes !!! I was an English major at ucla!! 3 whole semesters.. I wasn't the best student!! Anywho not even my professors were this anal. The English language is constantly evolving in this USA American melting pot


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Some of these people astound me!!!!!....One lady said, so 'piously...."...."Reality shows" have little or nothing to do with reality. They are cheap to produce and appear to be designed to appeal to the lowest common denominator. I like to think I am not in that group".....REALLY??? "Lowest common denominator?????....what is she, a friggin' math problem?????.....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahaha!!! Probably just a statistic.. Geez some of these people are so arrogant and lack compassion IMHO .. Wow!!!
AaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkkk
Thank you


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

The conversatin' in here is more betterer!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi stable!!!!! Have you seem my invisible pants??


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

karwal said:


> Walking in with a nice hot apple pie that just came out of the oven....How is everyone? (Drops quarter in the jukebox) any suggestions?


Girls Just Wanna Have Fun!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh ravinred!!! That's awesome!! Dancing dancing dancing!! Omg am I a dancin machine!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...seems I was just given my ass on a platter so to speak....oh my....some retired English teacher took offense at something I said....the problem is, she didn't read it correctly....then she reamed me about correcting my childrens' grammar and all the while she was using the @ symbol like it was a holy icon!!!!!.....ROTFLMAO.....oh, ya gotta love this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....

I need to go to bed and ask redemption for my sins (evidently I relied on the school system to raise my children....LMAO)....oh, please, stop me!!!...I'm laughing so hard tears are running down my legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you laughing snorting coughing peeIng !l I know I am and feeing sad for those who have NO clue of compassion


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

All of the above!!!...and it's worth it reading it all just for the humor factor!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix, you are to funny...thanks for the laughs and making my day better


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess I was in the wash room smoking during English class, hey isn't there a song in there somewhere (Smoking in the washroom?)


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Smokin in the boys room!!! Yep that's it


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I guess I was in the wash room smoking during English class, hey isn't there a song in there somewhere (Smoking in the washroom?)


Smoking in the boys room....which is essentially the same thing...

I unwatched that topic....I don't like getting irritated because I'm generally a happy person. I may be a natural redhead but fortunately the bad temper trait mostly passed me by. I don't like to "argue"...instead, I like to "debate"...LOL...but when someone jumps my a** because they didn't read my posts correctly or didn't read other posts that I was quoting. And another thing I don't like to do is correct people and the person that was chastising me had typo after typo in her post so I got out before I was too tempted to point out HER mistakes....LOL....

I think I'm going to have to stay away from the forums for awhile....let my blood pressure settle back down a bit...LOL...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, hello Gina!...LOL...Fancy meeting you here!....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning Phoenix!!! I must unwatch as well I'd rather finish my Ashton shawl


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll bet it's going to be beautiful. I wish I could knit but I can only crochet....and knook....LOL...I joined KP with high hopes of learning a new craft and making gorgeous things...instead I find myself getting involved in arguments and disagreements in the forum...LOL...oh well, I tried to knit and couldn't get the hang of it.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol... The debates really do bring some humor.. I wasn't sure where this Ashton was going and yesterday a long time friend asked me if I could kit a shawl for her eldest daughter ... It just so happens I am making one now with the color requested!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow...coincidence?....psychic phenomenon???....whatever, it was great timing!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I like psychic phenomenon !!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Me too...LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Sets up table, chairs, candles, and cards. Anyone want a psychic reading only a dollar a minute and free drinks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Sets up table, chairs, candles, and cards. Anyone want a psychic reading only a dollar a minute and free drinks.


Sure! I'll take one, Karen!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Fun fun fun!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd like one, please....you're much cheaper....uhm...I mean LESS EXPENSIVE...than the others I've had..... :lol:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess there is a waiting line.. I'll have a strawberry cucumber water while I wait.. I'll be over on the settee knitting!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm after you...scootch on over and I'll sit here and knook my dishcloths...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool!! Am scootched... I am going to have to give knook a try


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the look and feel of knitted material but can't knit worth beans...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I struggle with all the different stitches in crochet although I can single double


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, I'm not a great crocheter by any means...can't follow a pattern very well....so I just muddle along.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't seen all that many swap pictures posted lately....I love seeing what everyone gets. I've sent out all mine....I think....I HOPE!!!...LOL....I just have mama's beach swap coming up....the pen pal one is about 50/50 for me....I am still writing back and forth with the one that got MY name but the one whose name I got never wrote back...I wrote her again, just in case something happened to the first letter but so far, nada......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I sent mine out last week!! My first.. I sure hope she likes it..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gina:
The cards say that I see a great shawl coming your way...
Phoenix the cards also say that you will learn to knit with no trouble because you like the feel of the yarn.
That will be $1.00 each


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic!!! Uh... Checks in the mail


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you take paypal?...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yes forgot about PayPal. I really ought to get that set up


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure Paypal, money orders, checks I.O.U's, children whatever you'd like to send, even watermelon.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Strawberries are ready next month in my neck of the woods....mmmmmmm
Also, I just got a confirmation that my swap buddy received her package.. Yeehaw


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Sure Paypal, money orders, checks I.O.U's, children whatever you'd like to send, even watermelon.


I've got a couple of grandkids that I'd be willing to part with for awhile.....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Strawberries are ready next month in my neck of the woods....mmmmmmm
> Also, I just got a confirmation that my swap buddy received her package.. Yeehaw


We had our strawberry season....what I'd like is some Bing cherries!!!!!.....I've had a few pints of the regular black cherries but my mouth has been watering for Bings!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmm. Yummy cherries. I will have wild blackberries also.. The blooms are a plenty. I pick them as long as I don't see spiders


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Mmmmm. Yummy cherries. I will have wild blackberries also.. The blooms are a plenty. I pick them as long as I don't see spiders


Oh...you said the "B" word!!!...LOL...my kids and I used to pick blackberries and sell them to the restaurant where I worked. I made blackberry cobbler (at work and at home...)...it remains one of my favorite desserts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe i can get some yarn $$ if i pick them berries and sell at the end of the drive way.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Northwoods...this is a picture of my mother and I when i was in california last month


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Phoenix, don't give up. I was thinking that I wouldn't get a letter either but one of my pen pals wrote me a 4 pager at the end of last week. I need to work on sending one back soon!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my the B word...when I was a kid back in Pennsylvania we use to pick black raspberries..we called them black caps. They don't grow up here in Wisconsin. Oh how I miss the black caps


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Northwoods...this is a picture of my mother and I when i was in california last month


Very nice picture!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love berries!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Me love berries also


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I live my mom also.. So grateful to talk to her everyday.. She is amazing


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My mom died in 2000....my dad has Alzheimer's....so, I might as well be an orphan....LOL...kind of late in life for adoption but I'm open to the idea............


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be your KP sister.. Does that work? I just can't imagine how to fill that void.. But a sounding board is what I can offer


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, I knew KP was supposed to be a family....ya think those crabby people in those other posts are maybe the "ugly step-sisters"....not that I think they're physically ugly!!!...just mentally ugly....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my!! Ugly hearts Make those crabby pants not so attractive!!! I might shudder or gasp if I needed support from one of he cranks..... Lol


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I forgot to mention KP sisters.. I have a huge stash.. But what makes me happy today is fondling the fingering weight yarn I got up in Canada last week.. What a score... Hand spun and hand dyed 800m for $12. There were a couple different color ways at that price so I got both then another skein of 800m for $18 I just had to have it for my next shawls..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

My mother passed in June 1995, Dad passed in 2007, so could all you KP's adopt me also. I promise (right hand over heart, left in the air) not to be a crabby pants


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow....sounds pretty!...did you take a picture???....you know how visual we all are!!!!....LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

(Missing Northwoods) Can Northwoods gal come out and play?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> My mother passed in June 1995, Dad passed in 2007, so could all you KP's adopt me also. I promise (right hand over heart, left in the air) not to be a crabby pants


I'm game....but the first sign of crabby pants and you're in time out, sister!!!...LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I will snyc my photos from phone mañana at add a pic.. How nice the family is growing!!! I try to change pants if they get in a twist at any given moment


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've found that the best way to keep your pants from getting crabby is to not wear any..........................LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well that's an idea.. But what if I PMLOL ??? 
Just saw a new caption. Pml. Pee'd myself laughing .... I added the OL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Jukebox blaring and bar is empty..well I'll just set here for a minute until someone comes.. Oh lonesome me..no I'm not crabby just lonely.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Belly up to the bar girls and slide down a smooth glass of Cabernet !!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Now that's more like it...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

So ... What kind of music is played in this juke joint??? Suggestions???


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> So ... What kind of music is played in this juke joint??? Suggestions???


I'm not to sure, I think anything you like, but I'd like to share some banana splits with everyone


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh wow!!!!! Splits. Wine. Donna summers singing disco.. Me and my KP sistahs!!!!! Life is good!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG!!! Hubby just walked by and asks " whatcha doin Hun?". I say I'm at the bar having wine a a banana split listening to Donna summers". Oh are you going out!!!!! Ahahahaha


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank hubby for the laugh,,isn't cyberspace bar hopping wonderful and safer. Pass the whip cream


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh !!! Still laughing!! I told him thanks for the laugh! Wow too funny


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh and yes very safe!!! I don't want to have to take a bus!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you know how to drive a bus???


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

(Song Downtown playing) Trying to decide if if I want to drive an hour and a half to catch a bus (closest bus to me) to go to a bar. NOT.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That's why I drink at home now....I used to go out every weekend with my friends but now I stay home...........


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning All...how's everyone today?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel great!!! Up and ready for another day of knitting and frolicking..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ugh...............I feel like I have a hangover....took an allergy pill last night and it workes ok but leaves me feeling crappy in the morning.....of course the fact that I was up til 3am...again!...could have something to do with it....LOL....But, I have to get perky!!!...today is my precious granddaughter's 3rd birthday and she's full of piss and vinegar this morning so I need to be up and attem!!!!!!.......don't ask me what any of that means....just idioms from my childhood........

gotta get back to my coffee...........I'll chat more when I'm feeling more human............


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well, it's a good day so far. Woke up to the sound of thunder. (hey that was in a Bob Seger song, wasn't it?)
Thought my house was exploding. It was so loud that the cats burrowed under the blanket. We have had more than our share of rain this spring. I have the blueprints to build an arc. Hope everyone is having a good day! The sun is coming out now. Quarter in the juke box for the Beatles.
"Good Day Sunshine" even if it only shines for 10 min. Coffee is on!
Happy birthday to your sweet granddaughter, Phoenix!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks....and thanks to the coffee I am now feeling more human....LOL...right now the house is quiet because they all went somewhere (who cares WHERE!!!...it's QUIET!!!!....LMAO)

Em was so cute this morning....I was still asleep when I heard the door creak open (don't know why it creaks but it's ok....doesn't bother me...LOL)....I looked up and she was standing there at the door just waiting for me to lift my head and then she comes running over and jumps up on my bed and yells "Happy birthday, grammy!!!!!!"...I told her it wasn't MY birthday, it was HERS....LOL...she's just so freakin' CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey, the place is starting to pick up. Good to see you NWG, I sure have missed ya. Could I have a little cream for the coffee. You missed the ice cream social last night, but Phoenix, Gina and I enjoyed your share. Maybe tonight will have cherry, peach or blackberry cobbler with ice cream.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I vote for!!!! Peach!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I vote for!!!! Peach!!!!


I'll second that! Nice to see you guys. Have been busy with the swap details and reading some really good thrillers! Perfect for stormy evenings.
Ginalola you are adorable! Your happiness is so contagious!
Karen and Phoenix, you guys crack me up!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry I've been AWOL but I'm REALLY caught up in this old series....Kyle XY....and it's getting VERY interesting!!!...I just want to grab a piece of this groovy apple pie, warm it in the micro-nuker, slap some vanilla ice-cream on it and head back to Netflix........I promise I'll be more sociable when this series is over.....

Oh....and barkeep.... I'll take a margarita to go, too, please......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmmmmargarita!!! Peach Marg with a grand marnier floater!! Happy days are here again!!!
Northwoods thank you!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> I vote for!!!! Peach!!!!


Ok changed my mind..No peach cobbler, but how about bread pudding with vanilla bean ice cream and peach bourbon sauce....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my word!!!! Mouth watering


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's a little video for you girls while eating your bread pudding. Its called Top 5 Reasons to Knit: The battle Part 2


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

That's great!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Peach Margaritas with a Grand Marnier floater is it! A quarter in the juke box for a little Jimmy Buffet. "Wasted Away Again in Margaritaville"'

..searchin for my lost shaker of salt....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Dancing, Drinking and knitting life doesn't get any better...Wondering if I can electric slide to that tune????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't think so, Karen. That is "island music" lol.You can hear it on youtube. While you are there check out Jump Jive and Wail by Louis Prima. You will like it!

Patty


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....I need more tequila, please!!!!!!!!!....you're right NWG....I'm wastin' away again in margaritaville....thank goodness for Netflix....I'll probably be there at least until season 2 is over......

Ooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!....is that bread pudding I smell??????????....and vanilla ice cream!!!!!!!!.....and is that a subtle hint of peach....perhaps infused with liqueur de bourbon....my weakness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....bless you, Wisconsin, for this our daily bread in pudding form!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MMMM... I would love some of that bread pudding! I didn't know it was laced, lol. 
Karwal, did you check out the tunes?


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Will check tomorrow...signing off for the nite...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy first day of summer!!! Sunrise was 5:09 and sunset is 9:17... PST... A long glorious day of knitting !! What's on your agenda??


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I use to be able to do that


Northwoods Gal said:


> I don't think so, Karen. That is "island music" lol.You can hear it on youtube. While you are there check out Jump Jive and Wail by Louis Prima. You will like it!
> 
> Patty


I use to be able to do that 40 years ago, but now I'd break something LOL You sure he's not sayin "Drunk Driving" instead of "Jump Jiving"


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Tonites special. Happy hour
Sake
Appetizers 
Vietnamese spring rolls with spicy peanut dipping sauce!!
Music????????


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

"Everybody Was Kung Foo Fighting"...????.....LOL...sorry....I'm not sure, but something soft and with those cute little plunky Japanese guitar tones in it.....I'm evidently NOT a connoisseur of Oriental music......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I use to be able to do that
> 
> 
> Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


LOL. Sounds like it! But no.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....but I do love the sounds.......it's soothing and easy to meditate to.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Quarter in the jukebox! "sukiyaki" from the early sixties. Can't tell yiu what the song is about because it was recorded in Japanese. It was a one hit wonder,though.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> ....but I do love the sounds.......it's soothing and easy to meditate to.....


Oooooppppssss....the grammar police will get me for that....let me amend it.....It's a soothing and comfortable sound to use in meditation......damn....took me almost 2 minutes to come up with that alternative....I must be slipping.....or just brain dead from being on Netflix all day.....and I'm STILL not at the end of season 2.......


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

beautiful..........


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

OK....I provided the music so fill this tiny cup with the fiery liquid which is called "Sake".............thank you!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

.........or if you'd rather.........


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

......and, of course....THIS one is the one I remember......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Sukiyaki !!! Wow it's been ages since I heard that!! But Kung foo fighting is easier for me to dance to...... Lol... A Round of sake on the bar!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Sukiyaki !!! Wow it's been ages since I heard that!! But Kung foo fighting is easier for me to dance to...... Lol... A Round of sake on the bar!!!!!


That stuff is dangerous! The first time I drank it I couldn't understand the tiny little cups. I kept filling mine and my roomie at the time was warning me to not refill so much. I laughed and said I would stop when I drank the amount of a low ball glass. We were in Japanese restaurant and I literally slid under the table. So, I learned my lesson, but it was one of the most fun times I ever had and THE worst hangover ever!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Have another!!! It's just like drinking warm tee!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Have another!!! It's just like drinking warm tee!!!


LMAO.....Right......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

That's my thought!!! Tarbender... Purr my an udder!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sake....the drink of kings.....LOL.....or Emperors.....something like that..........

Hey, guys, I'm getting close to the end of this series and I don't want it to end!!!!!....this sux........


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Then phoenix, just watch an episode a day. It will last longer!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't do that....that's why I don't watch regular TV....I hate waiting....I watched every episode of Brothers and Sisters one right after the other....stayed up until 3 or 4 am every night and still hated to turn it off.......and here I am....down to the last 2 episodes of Kyle XY....but I'm exhausted....and I think the sake hit me like a bomb.....LOL....goodnight all....see ya tomorrow!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh that is the first time I heard the English version, I really like it.
What's on the menu for today? HMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

A quarter in the jute box....





along with a slow gin fizz or a fuzzy navel...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Slow gin fizz!! 25 years since I had one of those. Heading to one of my LYS with my BFF !! I'll go to trader joes and find something for the menu!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

.....Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....frog legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Too hot in the "big apple" so I'm going to make some frozen jello shots to go with tequilla cupcakes


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Double mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........frog legs and tequila!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never had frog legs!! But I'll have a jello shot!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

We have gotten frog legs in Missouri that are the size of drumsticks. Husband says they taste like chicken. Pass me a jello shot too.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

You have to have them with the cupcakes, you scoop out the center and add some of the jello shot to the center. For a triple whammy make tequila butter cream frosting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Holy cow! The sun is out and no rain in sight for the day!
Quarter in the jukebox


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the red high tops, but I feel more like this today, by the way pass the jello shot cupcakes please. Quarter in the jute box.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok another shot please!!! 
Serious question .... I already finished 3 Ashton shawl and a swallowtail shawl.. I just got dee's wilshire shawl and Elizabeth shawl.. I have yarn for either.. Which would you do next???? Thank you


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow....you've been a busy beaver, girl....all I've accomplished is about 30 washcloths....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

30!!!!! HOLY smokes Phoenix you've got speedy hook!!! 
Yes 3 Ashton and a swallowtail since the great crash of June 2
So which one is next?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Not hooks...knook....LMAO...while I sit here watching my series or movies I can make a couple of washcloths....all different colors. One ball of Peaches & Creme can make 2 washcloths and I bought a bunch of different colors....keeps me busy and hopefully my kids will like them when they get them for Christmas....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....and since I've never made a shawl, I wouldn't know one from another....hopefully one of these other great minds can give you a hint............


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok I forgot to pick up a knook today!! Maybe next week on adventure!! When I wind my new yarn in the am it wil tell me!!! I could use another shot!!! So refreshing !! Thank you


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The juke box is playing and I'm passing the shots around. Who's up for beer pong on the back porch?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

What's beer pong???


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> The juke box is playing and I'm passing the shots around. Who's up for beer pong on the back porch?


Count me in!!! Love the Cindy Lauper!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Just seeing the name Cindy lauper , I jumped out of my chair and swung my arms wildly sInging. Girls just wanna have fun....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> What's beer pong???


It is where you set up partially filled cups of beer and set them up at one end of the table. You then take a ping pong ball and try to get in one of the cups. If you get it in you drink the beer!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Quarter in the jukebox for pilotskeemsmom.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Learned about beer pong from my kids when they were in college. My brother, who lives in Vegas, told me they have pong tournaments.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it light beer??? And most important is there a toilet nearby...??? Beer makes me tinkle alot?? Just asking


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Is it light beer??? And most important is there a toilet nearby...??? Beer makes me tinkle alot?? Just asking


Of course we have a Ladies Room. And you can choose any beer you like. Heck you could make it tequila pong if you want!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Learned about beer pong from my kids when they were in college. My brother, who lives in Vegas, told me they have pong tournaments.


Vegas is my home town. I grew up out there. I miss it in the winter time. My sister and brothers are still there.
I don't doubt for a second that they have tournaments lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a nap earlier so I'm in the mood for a frozen strawberry daiquiri with a banana rum floater.....OMG!!!...it is the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Deb, how far is Mount Vernon from the city?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I had a nap earlier so I'm in the mood for a frozen strawberry daiquiri with a banana rum floater.....OMG!!!...it is the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!.......


Sliding one down your way, Phoenix! Any song requests?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow....I left for a bit to cruise youtube and when I came back there was a whole other conversation goin' around....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I had a nap earlier so I'm in the mood for a frozen strawberry daiquiri with a banana rum floater.....OMG!!!...it is the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!.......
> ...


Nah....you girls wouldn't like the kind of music I like to listen to............


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Try me, I have a very eclectic collection.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate when they don't let you turn off the ads....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I like this one better....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

So glad I found you people!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

A much mellower Ozzy....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yeah!...........


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Gotta love Iron Man....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...guess my music was too much for you girls...sorry....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I like your music. I like all music accepy chinese opera!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> IDeb, how far is Mount Vernon from the city?


If I hop on the train it is 22 minutes to grand central station, by car it takes about 45 minutes


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I want Meatloaf,Queen and the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I want Meatloaf,Queen and the Rocky Horror Picture Show.


That's funny...I was listening to Queen just before I signed off last night....I was introduced to the Rocky Horror Picture Show for the first time at a sci-fi convention in 1998. It was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok sisters The Elizabeth shawl is on the needles!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ok sisters The Elizabeth shawl is on the needles!!!


When are we gonna see pictures of these works of art???


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Just finished 1st chart for Elizabeth but two of the shawls are posted under Ashton in madelintosh


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I wish I had the talent to make an Ashton or Elizabeth shawl. I have them booked marked, but that's as far as it goes. Boy, do I need a drink, just thinking about them. Maybe a tequila sunrise to start the mornin


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Have the right side and right sleeve to go and I'm done with the baby kimono I'm doing. Have the hat and booties done, then donating to hospital in Pennsylvania (my home state)


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Please post a pic of your kimono.. Would love to see it


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

As soon as I get it done.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

karwal said:


> As soon as I get it done.


As long as I was at it, I thought I would post a few pictures of the Cafe, so we know what the room could look like.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

karwal said:


> As soon as I get it done.


Some more


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow decorating is so exhausting I need a drink, but where is that gorgeous bartender? We need to hold audition's for a handsome sexy bartender.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

feel free to add to the decor or remove anything you might find offensive


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

karwal said:


> Wow decorating is so exhausting I need a drink, but where is that gorgeous bartender? We need to hold audition's for a handsome sexy bartender.


I thought I would bring some guests tonight, hope no one minds


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Please post a pic of your kimono.. Would love to see it


When I get it finished..I will


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What a lovely cafe' we have!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome chairs!!! Well stocked bar!!! Is there a wine cellar??


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

If I hop on the train it is 22 minutes to grand central station, by car it takes about 45 minutes Do you want me to get you something from the city. I can't bring you a large drink 'cause the mayor is banning them


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh forgot the wine cellar, I will start to design it right now. You girls need to get your bartenders so we can hold auditions.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is the wine cellar, but of course you are in charge of restocking


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> If I hop on the train it is 22 minutes to grand central station, by car it takes about 45 minutes Do you want me to get you something from the city. I can't bring you a large drink 'cause the mayor is banning them


LOL. Better not. I have 5 cousins on the force. My daughter surprised me and took me to New York last summer. I was born in Brooklyn and left at the age of 7. I hated Vegas with a passion and always yearned to go back to NY. We lived in Breezy Point. I had the beach for my back yard. 
When we got off the plane at LaGuardia my daughter said"Welcome home, Mom." I have some very fun cousins there, mostly in Staten Island. We stayed with them and at the "jersey shore". 
I took Katie into the city and she wanted to walk around the lower east side.When my great grandfather came over from Ireland, he lived there as well as my grandmother. I took her to Water Street where they lived(of course it's all skyscrapers now). She said, "Mom, this too cool. We are walking on the same cobblestones that Grandma Kelly did". We really bonded on that trip. My cousin took us to Coney Island and from the boardwalk you could see Breezy Point and the Marine Parkway Bridge that gets you there. Once again a tug on the heartstrings. I guess once a New Yorker always a New Yorker!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a second generation New Yorker, My mom and I were born in NY and my dad was from upstate NY. My children are a rarity, they are 3rd generation New Yorker. My daughter lives in Astoria Queens and is a grad student at LIU Brooklyn campus. All her classes are at the brooklyn pier, where they film boardwalk diaries. She wants to move to Williamsburg Bklyn but no one can afford it now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love it back there. try getting a good pizza in the midwest.. YUK!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well since its such a rainy day I decided to make a nice sturdy pt roat!!!
It will be ready shortly ..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can smell it from here. mmmmm
I am off for a quick walk to the park where i will relax and listen to one of my favorite bands from the '70's. America. Still can't figure out the "alligator lizards in the air" thing. Must have been a bad LSD trip he experienced. Filling up the cooler and mixing a little happy juice into the iced tea lol!
Quarter in the juke box.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Have a great time at the park. I'm gonna chill here and hope Gina shares the pot roast.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, plenty of pot roast for all.. I just eat the carrots and onion!! But there is plenty


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

If you run out of pot roast come on over for some fried turkey


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmmm turkey dinner!!!! Other than Mexican food I LOVE turkey dinner


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Come to NY I have plenty and you know I have more shots to go with it. Hmmmmm maybe I should make a rum cake. Seems like I cook a lot with liquor :thumbup:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Shots. Sure!! Rum uh bad experience...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love my chair!!!!!!!!!!.....I just need to find a side table for my drinks....(and the plural is intentional....LOL)


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought a new book and thought I'd share "The ultimate Party Drink Book" 179 pages of recipes for us to test.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!!!! Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I bought a new book and thought I'd share "The ultimate Party Drink Book" 179 pages of recipes for us to test.


I get tons of drink recipes online....you should see my Pinterest pages!!!!....I have one devoted entirely to booze....LMAO....I call it "Blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol"....you know....after that song?....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

....and, of course, after we got buzzed we'd put this one on and "Hit the floor".....LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just got back from the concert. I have to say I was taken aback by how they sounded. For an outdoor concert, the sound was perfection. These guys sound exactly the same as they did in the 70s.They ended with "Sister Golden Hair", one of my favorites. But wait! I thought, there is 1 song they didn't sing. The one that brought them fame. My bottom lip came up, BUT they came back on to perform "Horse with No Name".
Phoenix, I know they were a little mellow for you, but they made a new album (CD) called Back Pages of songs they wrote, but haven't released. The guitar power was awesome. I thought, wow! They changed at least 2 guitars every song.
Ok, now that that is over, lets get those Chippendale's in here!
I will have a Tequila Rose and pink grapefruit martini please! Oh, hell, make it 2
Quarter in the jukebox:


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll have an udder dwink two!!!!! Kar has been passing out shots all day!!! So woozy!!! Wonder what this Elizabeth shawl will look like!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

You wanna STRIP?????????????....LOL...ok......

I never got into the mellow tunes, really....guess I've always been a hard-core rebel.....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Close one eye, Gina girl,......if you can read the newspaper through it, you're knitting a LITTLE lose....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh oh oh!!! I am unable to post links from iPhone ,, let me entertain you - gypsy rose lee .... And walk like an Egyptian !!! On my mind!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh..............silly me....read right over the Chippendale thing....LMAO....love me some male revue!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Male review!!!! I checked mail today  no swap guess I'll take a male!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww.....sorry your package didn't come....mine came yesterday...well, the book and pattern one did....I need to answer my pen pal!!!!!!!!!!!!...YIKES!!!...Gotta go see what I can find to write about.....LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You will get one gina. You have an awesome swap buddy


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you NWG ... I hope I'm a good one too


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Is the bar open tonight?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It's waffle Sunday!!! What would you like with them?? Sausage or bacon!! Eggs to order


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd like cherries with mine, and load up the whip cream, eggs over medium, bacon well done. Oh how I love Sunday morning breakfast. Thanks Gina, this will make my cardiologist happy LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well! You enjoy ORDER UP!!! Yummies are on Sunday only... Got that from my Mumm .. Otherwise just fruit and oatmeal


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Seems that everyone is either busy today or the joint is closed, maybe because I forgot to build a bathroom.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

karwal said:


> Seems that everyone is either busy today or the joint is closed, maybe because I forgot to build a bathroom.


Will this one do???


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet bathroom!!! I hope this joint isn't closed!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone. Puts quarter in jukebox, playing Monday, Monday. Coffee and bagels ready.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning!!! Mmmm onion bagel with Italian cream cheese!!! Yummyness


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I like vegetable cream cheese with mine. Phoenix and NWG must be awfully busy. Missin em'


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Missing them too!! Wishing I really had a bagel now!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well.. I'm just knitting on my Elizabeth shawl.. And read some goofy threads on general chit chat forums.. I like to say its confusing to me sometimes.. I think its mimosa time


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm working on a gyspycream bear. I ran out of yarn on the kimono, and have to wait until I find more. I'm afraid it is a discontinued color. Would you like a tequila sunrise while your here?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yes!!! That sounds refreshing!!! What kind of yarn did you run out of???


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

It's Red Heart baby weight light blue with a silver thread running through it. I lost the label so I can't remember the exact color name


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Dern. I don't have any of that.. However I do have a large palette to choose from.. What would you like me to look for?? Weight and yardage please...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

It comes in 50grm skeins or balls. It's Red Heart Baby Fingering- 3 ply. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

What yardage do you need for the bears?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey!! Where did everyone go? Missing the music and happy hour.. I took a shower and brushed my teeth!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, sorry it takes about 3, 50 grm balls of fun fur or you can use any yarn. Take a look at the teddy bear picnic. (Just put it in search and it'll show you) They are so beautiful.

It's time to do the Happy Dance, maybe Phoenix and NWG will come today. So let's get the party started Gina and maybe they will hear the music.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> What yardage do you need for the bears?


about 3 50 grm balls of fun fur. Actually you can use any yarn as each bear comes out with their own personality. Search the teddy bear picnic and you will see the parade of all the different bears, about 300 of em.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh My, where did Gina go, did she find where Phoenix and NWG is hiding, and joined them.
Putting quarter in jukebox playing, "I'm so lonesome, I could cry"


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh here I am I was dancing happily and I think I twisted something...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good, oh glad you're here, thought I lost you too.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually I was staring out the kitchen window watching the deer frolicking.. Still amazes me..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I know the feeling, I watch the deer come in and out of the yard, sometimes with their fawns. It's such a delight. Often times I get to see Mama bear with her cubs. Sometimes I actually get to sneak a peek at a coyote or a fox. It makes me remember what life is really about. My goat is due to have her babies in about 3 weeks, can't wait.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool you have goats!!! We get quite a few coyotes here and deer.. My favorite is watching the eagles,,, we have a few nests around the property


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I have 3 dogs, nine horses and goats. I took a picture just the other day of an Eagle sitting at the top of my pine tree. I have it as my desktop. My husband has a camera on one of the trees and then I get pictures of all the visitors that come through out the night. It's so much fun seeing who came during the night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have a pair of cardinals in my tree. I love their "songs".


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!!! Sounds amazing!!! You must be very very busy!!! I have 1 dog 1 hubby and yarn!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

NWG!!!!!! I have missed you


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

NWG your here, YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Now if we can only find Phoenix. Come out, come out wherever you are.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix Phoenix where could you be?????


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Phoenix Phoenix where could you be?????


Raining and flooding in FL. Maybe that has something to do with Phoenix being AWOL...hope she's fine.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg!!! I do hope she's well and safe


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Me too! Hey Phoenix)))))))))). We love you and hope you are ok!
I have been very busy trying to close the June swap and starting the July Swap. I could realy use a Blue Margarita about now. And a little Bob Marley "Jammin" about now
Hugs to you!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Margarita up!!! I'll join you!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Sliding a blue margarita down the bar to NWG, you want one Gina, of course you do.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Tee hee!!! Yes I'll have one!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Now that's what I call refreshing.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Just had to say "hi" to bump us up again.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey y'all. Just got back from Canada!! New yarn store to see.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok!! I am so excited!!! I got the Alexandra shawl pattern today and this incredible reddish tonal madelintosh lite!! The color is called TART.. As soon as I finish Elizabeth its onto alex!!!!! Yeehaw!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Make sure you show us pictures. I'm really starting to get concern about Phoenix...maybe she's just busy.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I am worried also..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

me too!Has anyone sent a PM to her yet?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes. Just pm'd Phoenix .. Hope to hear soon.. 
NWG... Do I need to sign up again for July swap?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Yes. Just pm'd Phoenix .. Hope to hear soon..
> NWG... Do I need to sign up again for July swap?


Nope, I have you covered, you little "tart".


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Not sure what's going on but I haven't received any messages from the Swap Cafe in a few days....I hope it clears up soon!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We were worried about you, Phoenix, with all the nasty weather and flooding down there. Quarter in the juke box!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't know what I'm dancing to but it sure is fun!!! ( couldn't click on iPhone)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yeah....we had flooding!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG!! Scary!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh yeah....it's gone now though...thank goodness!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank goodness.....  And I am sooooo pleased we found you again all safe and sound....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep...I'm safe and mostly sound...LOL...and now the swap cafe posts are showing up again in my email!!!...YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

NWG....that song isn't showing on youtube...some kind of error....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Phoenix, so glad you're back, was so worried about you. Anyone up for a drink? I'll have a Pepsi, doctor put me on an antibiotic today, and said "NO ALCOHOL".


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll have an iced oolong please with one Splenda


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Today was spent in Tampa...all day...with all 3 grandkids and my daughter....I have had zero caffeine today and I have a caffeine hangover.....this sux....just took 2 migraine pills and I think I'll lie down with a cold compress.....


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix,
You were truly missed...glad to see you back.
Had everyone worried.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry...I thought no one was in here....I didn't get any notifications in email for it....but it's working now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> NWG....that song isn't showing on youtube...some kind of error....


Hmm It was "By the Time I Get To Phoenix


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Sorry...I thought no one was in here....I didn't get any notifications in email for it....but it's working now!!!!!!!!!!


 Glad you are back and safe. Put a couple quarters in the juke box.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh that's awesome NWG!!! My dancin was way off!!! 
My dog is overweight !!!! I think I just got scolded


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > NWG....that song isn't showing on youtube...some kind of error....
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...........LOL...cute....I've been through Phoenix a few times...and one of my best friends moved there last year....LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Oh that's awesome NWG!!! My dancin was way off!!!
> My dog is overweight !!!! I think I just got scolded


LMAO...what WERE you dancing to, Gina???????????????


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Dancing queen!!! I musta looked pretty silly


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It's gonna be hot in NY tomorrow, put on Heat Wave, Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Dancing queen!!! I musta looked pretty silly


Well, I'll bet it was....interesting!!!...LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Mornin Everyone...have a great day, and pass Pilot a drink gonna be very hot today. Putting quarter in jukebox, playing, "Raindrops keep falling on my head".


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gotta go to therapy, so I'll see ya all later today


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning all!! Yes it is raindrops here today.. Gonna try to finish my elizabeth shawl today. What about you?


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished have a huge thunderstorm, now the temp might reach 98 and with a lot of humidity. Working on a belt for my daughter and baking for a bbq tomorrow, might make som buffalo wings too.
Deborah


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmmmm!!! Chicken wings My Favorite food group!!!
98 degrees yikes.. Take care you don't dehydrate


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice and sunny out today....getting ready to go to town with my daughter....I'll check back later....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Back from therapy. It went good, well if you call pain good then it went well. I have one more leg to knit, then sew and stuff my gyspycream bear. I'm so excited about him. Hmmmmmmmm....buffalo wings, I'll have some. I'll make potato salad to go with em


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll make a Greek salad and iced pineapple splash oolong tea


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness kar,,, I have some burgundy kertzer worsted if you'd like to try that for a bear...2 1/2 skeins


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok dinner's almost done. I'm working on buttercream frosting for the coconut cake. I'm trying to get this done before the start of happy hour.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow....a day full of drama and crap....I need a nap.....and some headache meds....my daughter had an appointment with her pain management doctor....I sat in the car with the 2 girls....they stuck her in an examination room....and forgot about her....she was in there for over 2 hours.....I told her if that had been me....I'd have given them 45 minutes then flipped out on them....then he prescribed a new med for her....she went to get it and the CO-PAY was $50.00!!!!....she went BACK to the office and had words with them....he prescribed another medicine....the doctor's office had already been closed for 5 minutes when she went back...they're gone all next week....again he prescribes the WRONG medicine....and they're gone for a week....she's not happy right now..............and neither am I after sitting in the hot car for almost 3 hours.......with 2 very hot and unhappy kids.......and before anyone asks.....I didn't go in because I couldn't walk back to the back of the car and get my wheelchair out on my own...........next time I will take my crutches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of these "professionals" need a good swat upside the head.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG!!! That's awful... Bet none of them would want to be forgotten in a room.. And I don't know how many times I tried to explain to Pharmecy assistant that it really upsets me when my anti anxiety meds arent ready when they say they will be!! Aaaaaggggghhhhh


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh boy!!! I thought I was getting close to finish the shawl and just realized I have 3 more charts to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I took about a 10 minute cat nap...had to put an ice pack on the back of my neck....these stress headaches are coming a little too often for my liking....I did have my caffeine this morning....I think my diet sux and my brain is screaming at me to stop eating all this crap!!!...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok... Boiled sweet potatoe with a dash of chipotle powder.. BBQ salmon with lemon and orange slices with a side of steam asparagus with lemon!!! 
I hope you enjoy Phoenix ..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That sounds heavenly!!!...I love salmon and all that other stuff, too!!!...I'm mentally enjoying it....but my brain is still screaming at me...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning all!! I hope this day brings you joy and happiness!!!! You all deserve it!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I've set out some fresh baked biscuits with a bowl of strawberries coffe is on and fresh squeezed OJ ... Enjoy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds yummy!!!...will you adopt me??????????...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar,
Where are you??? I have some yarn for you.... 
Ok since nobody is around I'm gonna dance on the bar!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Alrighty then!!! Kareoke night and I'm singing ,,,,, Carole king. The entire tapestry album !! Followed by ??????


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Crazy Train...Ozzy Osbourne..........LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Right on Phoenix!!! I was getting horse singing


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a question, does anyone know if the knit and quilt swap every happened? I had offered to be an angel participant for some quilting fabric but never heard anymore. 
Muriel


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Akangel, I am not sure about that particular swap..
Ok it's waffle Sunday!! Waffles country potatoes and cheese omelette
Cranberry juice and OJ .. Coffee is on!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd like just potatoes and omelet, please...we had waffles for dinner last night....my son-in-law went to the store yesterday and while there saw a waffle maker on sale...LOL...so he had to try it out.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I love my waffle iron.. Order up phoenix !!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...love the swap cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

After a series of events!!!!! ... I am frogging my Elizabeth shawl after finishing chart 5. ((. I love my dog I love my dog!!! Pass me the bottle!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww...I'm sorry....makes me glad I don't have pets....my daughter has 3 cats and when they're in the house they like to sleep on my bed but none of them have ever messed with my yarn....they also have 3 flying squirrels and I warned them that if I ever catch them in my room, I'll toss their little flying butts out the door!!!...LOL...the kids' dog never bothers my stuff, either.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

The boo didn't mess with the yarn(thank goodness). He kept sticking his big wet nose under my arm.. I was tinking and sat in a new position and he thought it was time he gave me lovins'.. Well I sneezed and the stitches came undone and it was a hot mess!! He jumped down and his big fat paw was tangled!! Oh well next time around I'll try not to sneeze and pay more attention to my boo..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...my granddaughter does that to me....come and try to give me hugs when I'm right in the middle of a row...LOL...gotta love 'em!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Oh my goodness kar,,, I have some burgundy kertzer worsted if you'd like to try that for a bear...2 1/2 skeins


I sure would like to use it. How much would you like for it?


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Kar,
> Where are you??? I have some yarn for you....
> Ok since nobody is around I'm gonna dance on the bar!!!


Sorry, was out of town for the weekend and no access to puter...Phoenix I hope you are feeling better. Just some coffee and V8 for me


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar. Pm me your address and I'll get it mailed this week! I bet it would make a nice huggy bear..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

My poor husband is trying to install a ceiling fan in the bedroom (he's a electrician) and it's just not working. I have heard more cuss words (and he doesn't cuss...that's my job). Son just called he and his wife are trapped in their car in a hail storm with high winds in Chicago. He has his car up against a building and I can hear the hail hitting the car over the phone.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow...I heard the storms were bad up there....hope they're safe!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yikes!!! Hope they are safe!!!! Hope hubby can figure out that fan..


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Well got word back from my son. He said that he took his shirt off and told my DIL to wrap it around her head,and start praying because the roof of the next building came off and landed on other cars but not his. Yes they made it home safely, but car suffered hail damage.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

So glad their car wasn't hit by the debris!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! That's wild!! Scary glad to hear they are home!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm so thankful, he said that they were gonna go take a nap LOL


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

A lady in our swap group had to leave her home because of the storms. She is very worried that the food in the fridge will rot and ruin the refrigerator. I hopa all is well there, too!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I'm so thankful, he said that they were gonna go take a nap LOL


Sounds like a plan to me....maybe I will, too...LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> A lady in our swap group had to leave her home because of the storms. She is very worried that the food in the fridge will rot and ruin the refrigerator. I hopa all is well there, too!


I heard many people are out of electricity.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I read that it was over 3 million that were without electricity


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

My goodness!!! What odd weather patterns!


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, glad your son and dil are o.k. That storm sounds really bad.
Hope your don't mind me sticking around here for awhile. Mostly just watch and read.
Muriel


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Muriel ..evening snacks are on the bar.. Lil tid bits ,,, pretzels , toasted almonds, and roasted peanuts.. There is also a small selection of chocolates and a full bar.. Have fun


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

hhmmmm, yum thank you


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin All...Hi Muriel, you are so welcome here. Monday morning snacks bagels and coffee, an assortment of cream cheeses. Help yourself


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yummy!!!! Good morning all!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yum!!!...Bagels and cream cheese....nothing better to start the day!!!!....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

We need a little music, any request???
(Quarter in hand, waiting to drop it in jukebox)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just sitting over here in the corner with my earphones on listening to Ozzy as I knook away.....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm sitting on my chair knitting my Alexandra shawl.. Watching Larry crowne.. I have overcome my stress over the destruction of my Elizabeth shawl.. I will make one again..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, you will....hang tough, girl...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm sewing and stuffing my teddy bear. Hope the eyes are in today's mail so I can finish it. Will post a pic when done


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Nope not in today's mail. Guess he'll have to wait another day


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Where have all the girls gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the girls gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the girls gone?
I guess knitting something
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the girls gone?
Long time passing
Where have all the girls gone?
Long time ago
Where have all the girls gone?
Taken husbands every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Oh well I'll just keep singing here (tune to Where have all the flowers gone)

Oh look, the cute bartender is sliding me a tequila sunrise.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello!! I fell asleep knitting!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I can't believe on July 2 I am lighting a fire in the wood stove to ward off the chill of rain! Although I do enjoy knitting in front of fire ,, but it's July!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, I miss Oregon and Washington!!!!!!!....I lived on the Oregon coast for years and I miss it so!!!...I visited my son near Seattle 2 Christmases ago and LOVED the blizzards we had....Three years ago I was in Texas for Christmas and we had a blizzard then, also. Unfortunately, this past Christmas in Texas, it hardly got cold at all...and, sadly, no snow!!!...and I miss the smell and feel of a wood stove!!!...When we lived in a haunted house on the Oregon coast, I cooked on a wood stove....and our hot water tank was warmed by that same wood cookstove!!!...It was an OLD house...and, yes, it truly WAS haunted....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hubby makes turkey soup on the stove after Christmas or thanksgiving turkey dinner!!! I did chicken soup 2 years ago because we had list power from wind and I had a cold!!


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

how do you get started in these swaps


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Look up swaps and contact the coordinator !!! There should be a few starting since its beginning of month.. But I am also new to swap.. Have fun


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning All..after storms all night the sun is finally breaking through. Can't believe here in Wisconsin 100 degrees, OUCH


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow...it's only 85 here in Florida today


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

52 and raining!!! At least I Di t have to mow lawn... And flowers are on auto watering.. I guess I'll knit


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I wish I had the will to crochet or knook....I just haven't felt like it the last few days....kinda blah........


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I think someone turned the world upside down Florida 85, Wisconsin 100, really. I can't go one day without knitting, otherwise I have withdraw. LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Really quiet in here today. I'll just sit over here and knit on my green sequin (I think I'll name him Sparkles) bear. Copper bear is waiting for the mailman again today.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I wish I could do the bears....they're all so cute!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i am watching law and order marathon and knitting my Alexandra! Oh I just love the feel of madelintosh yarn... Listening to the rain and all the birds outside!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the name sparkles!!! Brings a smile to my face!!! I think I'll do a happy dance!!! Just as soon as I stop sneezing!!! La la la la la Di da !!!0


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello!!!!????!!!! Is anyone here???


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

In and out....watching Star Trek The Next Generation...swooning over the delicious Captain Jean-Luc Picard with his sexy deep British accent!!!!....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wrath of khan is my favorite in the trek series..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm watching the television series...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhh!!! Happy hour I have salami ,Spanish chorizo, jarlsburg cheese.. White cheddar and balarina goat chees.. A variety of crackers and the bar is........... OPEN


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I need something tall and cold....to cool off my...uhm....system....LOL....maybe a gallon of ice water...applied directly to my skin....quickly....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I've set up a cooling station with water spray and a fan!!! Hope that helps


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...It's tamping the fire down some....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

There are private cabanas available for you to uh well cool Off in privacy!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm thinking I need one...........


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I"m in!!!!!! Holy Heatwave, Batman! Very hot and humid here. Had LOUD thunder in the middle of the nite. Got an inch of rain which just drove the humidity higher today. More storms tonite.
Gina did the mailman visit you yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have the July swap underway! I need a double of whatever anyone is pouring tonite!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I wish I could give you some of our cool weather. We are suppose to get some sun starting tomorrow. At least we'll have a dry 4th


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> I wish I could give you some of our cool weather. We are suppose to get some sun starting tomorrow. At least we'll have a dry 4th


It's not looking too good here, Laurie. They are talking rain tomorrow night. I hope it's after the fireworks!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> I wish I could do the bears....they're all so cute!


If you can knit, purl, increase and decrease you can do the bears


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good morning Ladies...eggs, biscuits and sausage gravy this morning, OH and coffee...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Mailman came with eyes yesterday, so as soon as I get off KP, I'll sew the little guy together and post a picture.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh Yummy!!! I haven't had biscuits n gravy for almost two years!! NWG. My mail place is closed today I will check tomorrow .. I'm sure it's there!!! 
The privacy cool down booths are available today for those who need it!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Does that come with a cabana boy, if so I'll take one, and keep the drinks coming....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh a cabana boy for those that need to be fed grapes!! Woohoo


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could do the bears....they're all so cute!
> ...


That's just it....I don't knit....I tried several times and just can't seem to get the tension right....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Oh Yummy!!! I haven't had biscuits n gravy for almost two years!! NWG. My mail place is closed today I will check tomorrow .. I'm sure it's there!!!
> The privacy cool down booths are available today for those who need it!!!


I'll be watching more of Captain Picard so I'll be in need of a cool down booth!!!...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

What could be better!! Sun shining slight breeze off the bay, eagles are soaring and those damn swallows swooping my head(grrr) all day marathon of NCIS and knitting my Alexandra shawl!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

karwal said:


> Mailman came with eyes yesterday, so as soon as I get off KP, I'll sew the little guy together and post a picture.


Ok Ladies....here is my first attempt at a bear. I've named him Copper Big Snout. I wanted him to have a big snout, did I accomplish it. :thumbup: Please be knid.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > Mailman came with eyes yesterday, so as soon as I get off KP, I'll sew the little guy together and post a picture.
> ...


Looks like he could sniff out a lot of honey!...LOL...He's cute...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar!!!!!! He's adorable!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

The cool down booths are equipped with full surround sound flat screen tvs and a supply of knook needles knitting and crochet hooks as well as yarn and patterns!!! Just ask your cabana boy to get whatever you need!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> The cool down booths are equipped with full surround sound flat screen tvs and a supply of knook needles knitting and crochet hooks as well as yarn and patterns!!! Just ask your cabana boy to get whatever you need!!


Oh, BOY!...May I have that knook hook and some Peaces & Creme cotton in that lovely shade of seafoam, please???


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in, would like some size 4 needles a green sequin yarn for my next bear


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Kar!!!!!! He's adorable!!!


Wow, no one has ever called me Kar other than my sister, has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I'm in, would like some size 4 needles a green sequin yarn for my next bear


Green is my favorite color....I can't wait to see this new bear!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo!! Those size 4 needles are on the bottom shelf..fun to watch that cabana boy at work!!!!
Wow I think I just created my dream escape


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Woohoo!! Those size 4 needles are on the bottom shelf..fun to watch that cabana boy at work!!!!
> Wow I think I just created my dream escape


Oooooppppsss....Oh, Boy.....I seem to have...uhm....dropped my knook hook....over there....could you get it for me?...oh, and, please, turn your back to me as you bend over to get it.....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

So, I guess everyone is in their cabana's, sipping their drinks, and possibly getting a massage from that fantastic cabana boy.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Making burgers and fries!!! Knitting another row.. Still watching NCIS


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just sitting here waiting for the fireworks to go off so I can get ready to go to Walmart.........LOL.....my grandkids are going to watch the fireworks and go to bed then my daughter is going to take me to WallyWorld....I need a few things.....maybe a nice little gift for my cabana guy....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Your so sweet Phoenix to get something for your cabana boy!!! After all he did work hard today picking up that knook of yours....lol so clumsy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Your so sweet Phoenix to get something for your cabana boy!!! After all he did work hard today picking up that knook of yours....lol so clumsy


(Pssssssstttttttttt.......) don't tell anybody but I tossed it just a little bit....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg!!! That's hilarious why didn't I think of that... A hahahaha!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Omg!!! That's hilarious why didn't I think of that... A hahahaha!!!


Well, he had to be far enough away for me to get the best view of his...uhm....assets when he bent over....LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

A nice new speedo might work...just sayin


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good idea!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> A nice new speedo might work...just sayin


Have you seen those thong bikinis for men????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes I have and unfortunately it was on a really hairy, beer bellied 70 year old on the beach. Not a pretty site.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh man!! Thanks for the visual!!! Putting my cabana boy in a Tarzan outfit!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Yes I have and unfortunately it was on a really hairy, beer bellied 70 year old on the beach. Not a pretty site.


ROTFLMAO....oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies..coffee's on. I have to go to therapy again, but will check in later


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Ooops, therapy is Friday, do you believe I got all ready to go and when I kissed my husband (who's still sleeping) he said where are you going, it's only Thursday. He said if you don't believe me check your pill box. Thank goodness, as I forgot to take my pills. This is going to be a great day I can tell


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I do that all the time....since I retired I have to look at the time and date readout on my computer to know what day it is!!!...LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I know, since retiring myself, each day blends in with the next, thank goodness I have a husband to keep me straight


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't have one of those...LOL...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning!!!!! I am retired also!! I look at hubby's pill box to know the day.. It was a beautiful full moon last night and I watched the fireworks across the bay!! It was magnificent


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

My town doesn't do their fireworks until the 13th, when our local festival begins. I guess when you are a town of 400 you can hold it whenever you want to. LOL. 

Taco dip and chips are on the bar. Help yourselves, but make sure you pick up because the maid ran away with the cabana boy.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahaha!! Good help is hard to find!!! Mmmmmm taco dip...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It is such a beautiful day!!! I'm just so happy


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Helen must be working on her swap. Did I say that we serve spirits after 7:00?


I'm just looking into this "topic"...I am running my 2nd swap...and just learned about you....sounds like I came to the right place...what kind of "spirits"? Got to read some more and then come to chat.

:lol:


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

taznwinston said:


> OKAAAY everyone! ENOUGH! The only way to keep this crap going is to keep responding to it... so we "the bigger person" will just be still and quiet, my mother always told me to do that when you see a bee around. OK, sorry, I couldn't resist. Now enough said LADIES :} And just for the record there were people here on KP openly stating how fun it was to get offers from strangers for free stuff, even all the way from Scotland, and they were being accepted. Not in good faith and definitely NOT good form. SO buyer beware, or maybe, swapper beware, will be out mantra fro now on. It is prudent for all Coordinators and Angels to follow this advice instead of giving emotionally and being made a fool out of. Of course, do me wrong YOU'RE the fool, right?
> I still feel strongly that admin should be asked to set up a a separate area that can ONLY be accessed through a password for coordinators and possibly angels.
> OK, enough of the band standing, NO more about any one else, I won't give them the satisfaction.


I am new on here (hosting my 2nd swap) and starting from page 1...from what I have seen so far...I agree that these type of areas sb password protected for those involved...I think I am going to like this cafe...once I get past the first few pages...I don't have the time in my life for bitterness anymore...want happier times....


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Red or white wine, Ravin Red?


I'll have red ladies...maybe tonite??


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

The cafe started out as a place for coordinators to talk amongst themselves, but as you can see it has more or less became a chat room that several of us ladies come to relax. You are more than welcome to come in and have some taco dip and a drink or two. The juke box is over there, drop a quarter in and start dancing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knittingnut214 said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > OKAAAY everyone! ENOUGH! The only way to keep this crap going is to keep responding to it... so we "the bigger person" will just be still and quiet, my mother always told me to do that when you see a bee around. OK, sorry, I couldn't resist. Now enough said LADIES :} And just for the record there were people here on KP openly stating how fun it was to get offers from strangers for free stuff, even all the way from Scotland, and they were being accepted. Not in good faith and definitely NOT good form. SO buyer beware, or maybe, swapper beware, will be out mantra fro now on. It is prudent for all Coordinators and Angels to follow this advice instead of giving emotionally and being made a fool out of. Of course, do me wrong YOU'RE the fool, right?
> ...


The first pages of this were started 3 months ago. You are welcome to come in and join us.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it margarita day!!!! I think it is ...... Turning in the blender..... Margaritas up!! I'll have a cabana boy pass them out.....
Wow refreshing


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I thought The coordinators would like to know that margewhaples followed through with her swap for the Scarf Swap Deadline was April 1 or the lace scarfs May 1. I received the PM on Jul 2,2012. I already made scarfs for the ones who didn't received anything. One lucky person will be receiving a double pkg. for waiting so long.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I need a drink, as I'm pretty confused right now...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

karwal said:


> I need a drink, as I'm pretty confused right now...


I helped LilGwhen with the Scarf Swap. After many PM sending out reminders when the swap was over I gave up and sent out scarves who didn't receive one.

Believe me when I got the PM I needed a drink myself. You can't say she didn't follow through with her swap.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar, do you need special attention from our on sit masseur ?? Margarita on its way to ya!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gina, yes please and maybe someone to explain to me what I'm reading...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would like my margarita on the rocks.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Well me and my cabana boy are heading down to the beach for a little frolicking in the water, anyone have a beach ball?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry am I on the right site for coordinators???


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm sorry am I on the right site for coordinators???


This used to be the site for the coordinators, but all the non-coordinators also wanted to express concerns, etc., so now the coordinators pretty much PM each other, and a few of us ladies still remained here as a place to relax and chat. Sorry if we confused you.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gina send that masseur also


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Grandmann you are always welcome to come in here and chat, drop a quarter in the virtual jukebox and play a tune, or order something from the virtual bar. Oh yeah, the virtual bathroom is over there.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

On his way to you with a beach ball!! Gramma would you like a margarita


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> On his way to you with a beach ball!! Gramma would you like a margarita


I'd like one for each hand, please!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I distrubbed this group. I will send my messages by PM. On the other hand I will grab that margarita before I go.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm sorry I distrubbed this group. I will send my messages by PM.


You didn't disturb us (or me, anyway...)....come on in and join us......


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

No please stay and have a little fun with us


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Grammann,, stick around there is always something going on here!! Pull up a seat and relax..
Phoenix look to your left those margaritas are right there


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yum......I've been with my daughter and 3 grandkids all day in the car then a couple of hours at Walmart....I'll need 2 more in a few minutes, darlin'!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Grammy did you get that margarita!! Sliding one down to ya!! Enjoy


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Any good tunes to go with those margaritas?


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

A little salami and cheese on the bar. Too hot to cook.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Well ladies I'm gonna go put something cooler on a curl up on my favorite chair.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Any good tunes to go with those margaritas?


Hold on...I'm looking....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My 7 year old granddaughter's favorite song....LMAO


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good tune Phoenix...Reminds me of when Paul Newman says "Shakin it Boss" in Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it!!! I'm shaking it !!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> knittingnut214 said:
> 
> 
> > taznwinston said:
> ...


Oh, I will...just reading from the past...it gets better as I go along..thanks...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, thank heavens, it does get better. We have drinks nightly and daily and lots of fun music and......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shake it gina shake it))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

"Make it so, Numbah One..."....OMG....that man could read the phone book and I'd have "power surges"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm shakin it for mark Harmon .... Mmmmmm yummy
I mean shakin it for my dear husband.. ( clears throat)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I'm shakin it for mark Harmon .... Mmmmmm yummy
> I mean shakin it for my dear husband.. ( clears throat)


ROTFL......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so I forgot all the stuff at the beginning of this thread .. I just read the part where NWG asked about gooey ducks and I almost peed my pants!!! 
Be right back ,, I must change


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ok so I forgot all the stuff at the beginning of this thread .. I just read the part where NWG asked about gooey ducks and I almost peed my pants!!!
> Be right back ,, I must change


Yes...that was quite....graphic....ROTFL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Mornin Ladies. Ok so it is really Friday and I go to therapy. Have a good day


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Mornin Ladies. Ok so it is really Friday and I go to therapy. Have a good day


Have a good therapy day!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Phoenix. If you want to see something funny, you should see this 61 year old lady balancing on an exercise ball on her back. Boy, I think he's trying to kill me, but it usually feels better after a visit.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, as long as it feels better, who cares what it LOOKS like???...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Have a great therapy day!!! See you later for snacks and cool beverages


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Another beautiful day sun shining hubby mowing lawn (sneeze sneeze). I have ribs for the barbecue and my knitting!!! Life is good to me


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Another beautiful day sun shining hubby mowing lawn (sneeze sneeze). I have ribs for the barbecue and my knitting!!! Life is good to me


Mmmmmmmmmmm...........BBQ ribs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I'll make some tater salad.. Gotta get taters on now I guess


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Boy, I have done nothing but sleep since I got back from therapy, BBQ ribs, tater salad, I'll bring some bake beans. Bar's OPEN...I'll have a Hmmmmmm Sex on the Beach


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmmmm! Baked beans is what was missing!!! Kar I mailed today!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Mmmmmmm! Baked beans is what was missing!!! Kar I mailed today!!!


Thank you, I wish you would tell me how much, but some how I'll make it up to you


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Spent part of yesterday at the hospital with my daughter. She is 8 mos pregnant and was having severe pelvic pain and her pulse was too high. Lucky for all of us, she is fine. The baby is dropping and the heat wave caused her to get a little dehydrated. I couldn't believe when they said that, She drinks soo much water. Baby is fine, daughter is fine, Mom needs a cool glass of Pinot Grigio!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I'm shakin it for mark Harmon .... Mmmmmm yummy
> I mean shakin it for my dear husband.. ( clears throat)


Gibbs! NCIS, my favorite show


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh goodness!!! Hugs to your daughter!!! Hope she can chill till the baby comes.. Must be uncomfortable to say the least... 
I have been watching a juvenile eagle grooming and cooling off in a tree right outside the house! Wish I had a real camera other than phone


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats to the prospective grandmother!!!...there's nothing like a grandchild!!!!!.....got my fingers crossed for a stress-free rest of pregnancy!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. ladies! I can't wait! This will be my first grandchild, a girl.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow a granddaughter that's so cool!! I have 2 and one grandson..
It's such a gift!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I saw her in an ultrasound at 19 weeks. didn't know the sex, but she was spinnin around and mooned me!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I saw her in an ultrasound at 19 weeks. didn't know the sex, but she was spinnin around and mooned me!


LOL...makes you just want to pinch her little cheeks, doesn't it???...either set!!!!....LMAO


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Wow a granddaughter that's so cool!! I have 2 and one grandson..
> It's such a gift!!


I have 4 granddaughters and 6 grandsons.....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't wait to meet her, Phoenix. I will be in the delivery room along with Josh. He'll be at the head of the bed, He gets squeamish, so I will get to see her coming into this world. She (Brynn) will be my first grandchild.
I am giving Katie a shower next Saturday. I'm having fun trying to choose some of these hilarious games I've seen online.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, I watched my first 2 grandchildren enter the world....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!! That's awesome!!! Phoenix you have a gaggle o grand childrens... If you combine hubby and mine there are 12. I'll break it down sometime tequila on the brain!!! 
My eagle is still in the tree


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Rofl!!! Pinch those cheeks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Wow!! That's awesome!!! Phoenix you have a gaggle o grand childrens... If you combine hubby and mine there are 12. I'll break it down sometime tequila on the brain!!!
> My eagle is still in the tree


I have 3 of those "frozen concoctions" in my freezer just calling my name............think I'll go see which one to answer first!!!...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Frozen concoction!! Tell me what do I put on shopping list?????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Frozen concoction!! Tell me what do I put on shopping list?????


Tequila, triple sec, and salt to dip the rim of your glass in. The frozen concoction is a Margarita, Jimmy Buffet style.
Quarter in the jukebox


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmm! Shopping on Sunday this is on my list!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Hmmm! Shopping on Sunday this is on my list!


You're lucky. Liquor stores aren't open on Sundays in minnesota. Either are car dealers. Dumb laws....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Engines on impulse speed....forward to morning.....


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, howdy all, what a day!. I'll have one of those margaritas please. heck I might have 2 before I'm done...lol
Had to take hubby to the eye Dr. this a.m. then we grabbed a bite to eat, then it was onto re-hab at the cardiology clinic.
I'm proud of him he upped his exercise time by 4 mins. today and had a 5lb. weight loss. Not bad for someone who just had a double by-pass 3 weeks ago. I hope he stays on track he has a really hard time keeping motivated.
Brought him home, jumped into the shower, then bathed the mini schnazer and ran her to the vet, poor thing has a urinary tract infection. Then ran to the store and picked up some baked chicken from the deli, I'm beat. I haven't done any knitting since we came home from the hospital 2 weeks ago. I've started to pick it up a few times but something keeps getting in the way. Oh well.
Tomorrow will be another busy day. I'm going to try to go watch the dog agility trials for a couple hours and we will probably go to the farmers market in the afternoon. Sunday is the Mutt-March_Match and my dil asked me if we couldn't enter and do the walk together so I have a busy weekend.
Nice to come in here and relax and chat with everyone for a bit.
Muriel
AkAngel


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Muriel,, you have two frosty margaritas sliding down the bar!! A cabana boy to massage your neck and feet!!! Must be ready for the walk!!!! 
Oh and have a lite nibble from the FULL Cheese and salami bar!


----------



## AkAngel (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yum, thank you.
Can I take the cabana boy home?
Muriel


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome....and enjoy!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

AkAngel said:


> Oh yum, thank you.
> Can I take the cabana boy home?
> Muriel


Oh my....and what will "hubby" think????....LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies...I must get off to early, all the good stuff goes on when I'm off. As far as grandchildren go I have 4 granddaughters (three are triplets) 7 grandsons. I just went to the triplets graduation in May from high school.

Boy did grandma cry, as they went across the stage I kept seeing them when they were in kindergarden. Does time fly.

Is it to early for a drink? Blueberry, Cherry, Banana, Cranberry muffins and coffee on the bar. Help yourselves


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

And oh by the way, I took my cabana boy and masseur home, told hubby they were gifts from the girls, and we all know you can't or shouldn't return gifts.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Way to go kar!!!! 
Yummy muffins!!!!! Must get another cuppa!! 
Have a great day everyone !!! Check in later with ya!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Thanks. ladies! I can't wait! This will be my first grandchild, a girl.


First time being a grandma is great...have fun with the baby..


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning ladies...have a busy day today...5th anniversary picnic of our motorcycle riding club with friends coming in from FL and local clubs from our area...about 70 people...so should be a good time...Have a cup of coffee on me and have a good day...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Knittiningnut!!!! Have fun may the ride be joyous!!!!! We don't get out anymore... So I'll ride vicariously through you!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

knittingnut214 said:


> Good morning ladies...have a busy day today...5th anniversary picnic of our motorcycle riding club with friends coming in from FL and local clubs from our area...about 70 people...so should be a good time...Have a cup of coffee on me and have a good day...


Oh, that sounds like FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Good Mornin Ladies...I must get off to early, all the good stuff goes on when I'm off. As far as grandchildren go I have 4 granddaughters (three are triplets) 7 grandsons. I just went to the triplets graduation in May from high school.
> 
> Boy did grandma cry, as they went across the stage I kept seeing them when they were in kindergarden. Does time fly.
> 
> Is it to early for a drink? Blueberry, Cherry, Banana, Cranberry muffins and coffee on the bar. Help yourselves


Wow....triplets!!!...I always wanted twins but would have LOVED triplets!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!!! Twins and triplets. What joy!!! 
So today I am hoping to finish chart 4 of the Alexandra shawl!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Did I mention NCIS is having another marathon today!!! Yippie kaiyay!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

You can do it, you can do it Gina.
Knittingnut..have a great ride and try not to get to much sun.
Well be here when you get back.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Did I mention NCIS is having another marathon today!!! Yippie kaiyay!!!!!


I love NCIS, especially Mark Harmon. Told my hubby if he dies Mark Harmon would be the one to take his place.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Really quiet with all the marathons going on, I'll just sit here and knit


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just went for a haircut...had to get this hair off my neck for the summer heat....now I'm all itchy!!...I thiink I need another shower.....or I could just go stand in the rain....it's about to open up out there!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been knitting g and watching. NCIS .. Made curry brocolli / chicken in the crock pot and white rice.. Took some hillarious photos of baby swallows in the nest.. Took a nap


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh how cute, what time is dinner? It only rains during the middle of the night here, so I would have to take the shower.

My daughter was telling me about the movie Magic Mike. She said it didn't have much of a story line, but the strippers made up for it. (Make note to self) need to see this movie.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> I've been knitting g and watching. NCIS .. Made curry brocolli / chicken in the crock pot and white rice.. Took some hillarious photos of baby swallows in the nest.. Took a nap


Does anyone have a worm?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah!! That does need a caption!!! LOL. They just lay there and I hit them with a flash and yikes those mouths are huge... 
Is that the movie with mathew mc hunkahee


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gina you have a new avatar, I like it. Is that the shawl you made? If so show us, show us.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It's one that I'm working in on just took a break!! It's the Spanish christening shawl from the folk shawls book!! The picture is what I was doing on mothers day!! See the mimosa!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning ladies!!!! It's waffle Sunday ... There is a fruit platter. An array of syrups and topping for your fresh made Belgian waffle!!!
Coffee and juice bar is open


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh, thank you Gina, I didn't feel like cooking today. I'll have cherry syrup with I think ice cream instead of whip cream, and a V8 this morning. I have 1 1/2 legs and 1 arm till Sparkles (green sequin bear) is done. Love making these little guys. My poor shawl is being neglected. My SIL wanted a white fan and feather shawl made and I have about 10 inches down, then I found the bear patterns.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

So excited to see the green sparkly!!! Feather and fan shawl--- what color? 
2 more rows for chart 4 and then the home stretch with 5&6!!! Woohoo..
After this shawl I am going to shampoo carpets then hopefully get stevieland new pattern glenallen !!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

The shawl is plain white. She saw a fan and feather scarf I had made for a charity and wanted the same thing, but as she has lost a lot of weight and always complaining of being cold. I decided to make it a shawl instead of a scarf. Your Spanish shawl made me kook for a Irish Christening Shawl for my son, who is trying to have a child. I really couldn't find a Irish one other than in crochet. Will continue to look with a tall glass of sweet tea.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

In the book folk shawls there is a Irish diamond shawl (gorgeous) and a Kilkenny cable shawl ( bet it would be amazing in white or cream


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I saw the diamond shawl, I think I need how to do cables for that.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't let the cable throw you .. Simply put its just Misplacing the stitches...


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

When is the next swap? I participated in April & May, bowed out for June & I'm ready to jump back in!! I put a lot of thought into my swap package, as did the ladies who sent mine. I love it!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Contact Northwoodsgal and see if she has any openings for the upcoming swap. If not, maybe some of the other swap coordinators have openings.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Rita,
I sent you a PM. It was my swap you were in


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woo hoo!!!! Northwoods gal to the rescue!! 
NWG. How is your daughter


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Mornin Ladies


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning!!! What's on the agenda today???


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Same old same old for me.......nothing changes..........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Same here!! Monday,,, change sheets vacuum dust!! Couple loads of laundry and knitting


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Did dishes, swept floor, feed animals, and knitting. Is this really what retirement is like LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep... And then it starts again for dinner!!!! Oh what fun... I guess that's why I search for pattern all the time!!!!! Wednesday the glenallen shawl by stevieland is available!!!! I am sooooooo excited


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Really quite in here today. Bar's open


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh,,, I'll have a nice cold umbrella drink please


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It really is quiet!!! I am sure it will pick up again!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Going Fishin...see ya all tomorrow


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's very quiet....must be a meditative day........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar went fishing!!! Sounds like fun times to me!!!!
Hi Phoenix


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Gina....I've been babysitting today....now I need a nap...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I just started the last chart for the Alexandra shawl... Enjoy your nap


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I really would like to see pictures of all these awesome shawls you keep telling us about!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Let's see.. Search Ashton in madelintosh
Search Ashton in trekking
Also other stuff 
Search on the sidelines
Hubby has computer right now I am on iphone


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll look them up...but I'd love to see yours......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep the threads I mentioned are mine!!! Lemme try to get computer and I'll post here


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

No rush...just whenever you can.......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

ok...these are a few of my projects...they make me happy..i hope you like them


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WOW!!!! Those are awesome, gina!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you NWG!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I must be blind as a bat because I didn't see anything........ :|


never mind.....senior moment going on here....I see them now.....beautiful!!!...but I expected no less...........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you Phoenix!!! Tomorrow I will post some pics of felted berets I made


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Come to think of it,,,,, let's all share some items we've made!!! Any craft


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm an amateur compared to you guys.....all I do is dishcloths...and some crafts.....I've made some hats and scarves but nothing spectacular.......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Anything hand made is spectacular !!! It becomes part of us big and small!! I personally love dish cloths


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

When I started knitting it was from the book. Knitting for dummies. I went chapter by chapter and in a few weeks I was knitting a cable hat in the round... Seeing I didn't know what that meant I just followed the pattern.. I bet it would take me awhile to learn knook.. And I will try


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll have to take more pictures...I guess I deleted all the ones I had......I'll have to do it tomorrow....Emily fell asleep on my bed...LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...every time I look at a pattern I get dizzy....I just can not read a pattern.....it sux


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

You'll just have to come to Washington for knitting and visit son


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I would love that actually...LOL...now I must go to bed. My daughter came and got Emily so I'm out of here....til tomorrow!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning all!!!! What's on the agenda today?? How was finishing Kar???


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies...well fishing was nice and quiet, but the bugs were horrible. Hubby caught one fish. Have to leave for therapy now. I think posting things we made is a great idea. Found out real quick that trying to sew up Sparkles (green sequin bear)with the sequin yarn doesn't work. Will have to try and find yarn that matches so I can sew her up.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Have fun on your exercise ball!!! See you later


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

That recipe sounds great, something you can share? LOL about the pic of the baby swallows, my boss thinks I have completely lost it.



karwal said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > I've been knitting g and watching. NCIS .. Made curry brocolli / chicken in the crock pot and white rice.. Took some hillarious photos of baby swallows in the nest.. Took a nap
> ...


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

ginalola - nice shawls. I am on the last chart of Ashton number 1. Probably won't deter me from starting the new one.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Charlene!!! I love dee's shawl patterns they are addicting... 
Large can cream of chicken soup
Cup or so of mayo
Couple splashes of lemon juice
Tablespoon of curry
2 cups or so of shredded cheddar cheese
Mix it all together
Boneless skinless chicken breast in little bite size pieces ( boiled)
Bottom of baking dish place frozen broccoli 
Place boiled chicken over
Spread the soup/cheese mixture

Bake 350' about 45 minutes
Enjoy. Left overs are my favorite
Serve with white rice


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Back from therapy. I graduated today I get to do 3 minutes on the treadmill, woohoo. Gina, incase I forgot to comment on your shawls, they are beautiful. Hubby talkin about going fishing again tonight. (BAR IS OPEN, Quarter in jukebox)


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I just got back from Michael's....they had their Sugar N Creme cotton on sale 4 for $5.00...I got quite a few different colors....looks like I'll be making even more washcloths!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yee haw!!!! Score for Phoenix!! Take photos


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Here are the balls of cotton and my embroidery thread....got 36 skeins of embroidery floss for $4.00....I also got some recipe cards...my "pen pal" and I trade recipes....anyway, I got colors that coordinate with each other and I also have some I bought last week that will work with these colors...I guess I did ok......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great colors Phoenix!!!! What a treat


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I also picked up a tunisian crochet hook...did I mention that?...anyway, I've never done tunisian so I've been checking out the stitch on youtube........also....awhile back I picked up some Sashey-type yarn at Big Lots....I could NOT figure out how to make those frilly scarves everyone was making....but I just now watched the videos so I'll be busy for awhile!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I took a Tunisian class years ago at a fiber show before I even knew how to crochet. Ambitious I know it just sounded fun.. I watched a utube video the other day and may give it a whirl also


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi phoenix! looks like you got a great deal on the sugarncream yarn. i like collecting that yarn too. right now i'm crocheting a bathroom set.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi phoenix! looks like you got a great deal on the sugarncream yarn. i like collecting that yarn too. right now i'm crocheting a bathroom set.


I'm not very ambitious...so I just do washcloths...LOL...but who knows, I may branch out....I do want to make a couple of those frilly scarves for Christmas, though..........and I want to at least TRY the Tunisian stitch....I did pay $5.00 for the hook after all....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

HAPPY dance!!!!!!! I just got the glenallen shawl on ravelry!!!!
I am SO happy!!!!!!!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I just got back from Michael's....they had their Sugar N Creme cotton on sale 4 for $5.00...I got quite a few different colors....looks like I'll be making even more washcloths!!!!!


Phoenix,
Washcloths are all that I can manage, especially during this awful heat. So, I'm with you about not having too much ambition. I only wish I could run across a great sale like you.
I love the colors too.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Here are the balls of cotton and my embroidery thread....got 36 skeins of embroidery floss for $4.00....I also got some recipe cards...my "pen pal" and I trade recipes....anyway, I got colors that coordinate with each other and I also have some I bought last week that will work with these colors...I guess I did ok......


Phoenix, what are you going to do with that embroidery floss????


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the balls of cotton and my embroidery thread....got 36 skeins of embroidery floss for $4.00....I also got some recipe cards...my "pen pal" and I trade recipes....anyway, I got colors that coordinate with each other and I also have some I bought last week that will work with these colors...I guess I did ok......
> ...


My daughter-in-law decorated her kitchen in coffee related items...I'm embroidering some little coffee related pictures to hang in her kitchen...........


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


Oh...so you are a Martha Stewart. Embroidery is something I never learned to do.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > teannia said:
> ...


Oh, bite your tongue, Teannia!!!!!...I am no Martha Stewart!!!!!!!!!!!.....I'm just crafty in a goth old lady way.............LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello all!!! Are there any new pics to show off your works???? I would really like to see some here
Phoenix -- I love the goth granny!!!! Lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Hello all!!! Are there any new pics to show off your works???? I would really like to see some here
> Phoenix -- I love the goth granny!!!! Lol


I may have to change my avatar to a goth granny....if I can find one!!...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix , did you hear about a juvenile eagle that was found in Colorado fires alive? They are calling it Phoenix who miraculously rose from those flames!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Phoenix , did you hear about a juvenile eagle that was found in Colorado fires alive? They are calling it Phoenix who miraculously rose from those flames!!!!


I hadn't heard that...but I'm intrigued!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies. I'm going to knit all day. Need to finish up some things, so I can start something new.

Coffee and bagel morning


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the coffee!!!!! I am on mission to finish Alexandra shawl today so I can get going on glenallen ...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Omg sewing this sequin bear is a nightmare. The sequins won't fit through the stitches. I have to sit and cut every sequin off thread without cutting thread. Never another sequin bear LOL. Make sure you show us your finished shawl Gina


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Just looked the glenallen up, it's beautiful


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Just looked the glenallen up, it's beautiful


It's very beautiful....wish I had the talent...and the courage...to do something that intricate!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Charts actually are easy to read for knitting!! These are large charts so I can see them... 14 rows left on Alex ....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't seem to learn to read patterns OR charts...they make me crazy even to look at them!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi phoenix, i don't knit or crochet things that are too hard. i'm better at crocheting than knitting. although, i'm doing good with the knit/purl stitch after practicing.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i have a little tea cup cross stitch pattern to stitch on a towel or bookmark or small aida cloth.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been working on the Tunisian stitch....It's not going bad but it curls...a lot!!!...I can't seem to straighten it out.........


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

maryrose said:


> i have a little tea cup cross stitch pattern to stitch on a towel or bookmark or small aida cloth.


I don't do counted cross stitch...just straight embroidery....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix, do you ever do crewel work. I love doing crewel, I also embroidery, but landscapes in crewel are my favorite.

Boy I spent the day washing windows, glad there done, but a real pain.

Bar is Open


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Phoenix, do you ever do crewel work. I love doing crewel, I also embroidery, but landscapes in crewel are my favorite.
> 
> Boy I spent the day washing windows, glad there done, but a real pain.
> 
> Bar is Open


No...I've never done that...sorry....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

My windows really need to be done!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll hope a plane in the mornin


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Stop here and pick me up, Kar!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

you all have a nice evening. i'm not at this chat all the time. happy needlework!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanna hop a plane!! But I must clean clean before my mother shows up
Maryrose,, come by anytime!! The bar and fridge is always stocked!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

maryrose said:


> you all have a nice evening. i'm not at this chat all the time. happy needlework!


Maryrose, stop by anytime! We do have a good time here.
Gina, we are coming to see you!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool!! Must stay up late to shampoo carpet if visitors coming


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

If I ever get up that way again I'd love to visit you...or have you visit me....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds great Phoenix!! I go to Seattle often


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My son and his family live in North Bend....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh that's just a couple hours from me!!!! It's a nice area


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My son works for the casino in that area...The Snoqualmee (not sure of the spelling) Casino.....my daughter-in-law is a nanny....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Snoqualmie is a huge casino!!! They have lots of big singers there tooI think blue oyster cult is there the end of month


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I have no clue...I know it's a huge casino...I went there when I spent 5 weeks with my son Christmas before last....we didn't see any bands, just had dinner then I played $20.00 in the slots....lost it all, as usual...LOL...I suck at gambling.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd rather spend my $$ on yarn!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies, therapy again this morning. Juice bar open, breakfast buffet.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmm breakfast !!!! I'll have cranberry juice and some toast
Have a great day everyone !!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I finished my Tunisian washcloth....feels more like a pot holder....but I don't like it because it won't lie flat....maybe my tension is too tight....not sure but I still don't like it....love the look of the stitch though.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix show us the stitch!!! I wanna see it


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

The closeups don't show the pretty color but the long shot does...it also shows the curling....grrrrrrrr


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Love those colors... And this is tunisian? I like it alot


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes...I bought the hook at Michael's....I'll try it again...hope I can adjust my tension....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix, looks good to me, I won't mind a wash cloth that curled a little. Love the colors. Is that a single crocheted border. Just love it.If you are going to hide it in a drawer. I'll jump on the next plane for Florida.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Phoenix, looks good to me, I won't mind a wash cloth that curled a little. Love the colors. Is that a single crocheted border. Just love it.If you are going to hide it in a drawer. I'll jump on the next plane for Florida.


It's a double crochet border...and the cloth is thick, that's why I thought it would make a better pot holder than a washcloth...I've made 2 1/2 more washcloths with these colors in different stitches, kind of like a mixed set...thought I'd do more "sets" as Christmas gifts....who knows, I may draw your name in a future swap....LOL


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Me too! Especially if curry chicken is on the menu (ginalola, that recipe was delicious and going to be a favorite in our house from now on)



ginalola said:


> Cool!! Must stay up late to shampoo carpet if visitors coming


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Phoenix,
It's not you. Tunisian crochet has a tendency to curl.You can reduce the curl if, when you pick up the loops in the first row you pick up the loops by inserting th hook into the back bar of each beginning chain. Do you have any patterns for it. I have a potholder pattern, one for a shawl and one for a small purse.
deborah


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Charlene.. Did you try the curry chicken already?? It's my fave for leftovers


----------



## knittenmom (Mar 3, 2011)

Do they still have swaps? I loved it but then I never heard back on it!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hot here today. After therapy today I stopped at the thrift store to see if they had any yarn (NO they didn't) but they were having 50% off exercise equipment. I got treadmill(looks barely used) for $10.00. So I will be walking my big stomach all over the living room.

This week end is meant to finish my bear, but yarn shopping might get in the way LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome score on the treadmill.... i need to go check into that for my ever growing waist.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm with you Kar, i thought i had enough yardage for the glenallen shawl and it turns out i dont. grrr. so i am going to start a alexandra shawlette.. i have enough for that one.
pink is the color today.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Hi Phoenix,
> It's not you. Tunisian crochet has a tendency to curl.You can reduce the curl if, when you pick up the loops in the first row you pick up the loops by inserting th hook into the back bar of each beginning chain. Do you have any patterns for it. I have a potholder pattern, one for a shawl and one for a small purse.
> deborah


Thanks....yes, I did pick the loops up in the back bar of the chain....I'm just thinking I held my working yarn to tight and it made my tension too tight....I'll work with it but thanks.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Awesome score on the treadmill.... i need to go check into that for my ever growing waist.


Wish I could walk on a treadmill....I need to exercize because I can feel my muscles starting to seize up when I move around.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Get your dance on with a cabana boy!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome score on the treadmill.... i need to go check into that for my ever growing waist.
> ...


That's why I'm in therapy, due to the back injury, I haven't been doing anything but setting for the last 5 years, and I lost much of the strength in my legs and back. So now I have this big belly that pulls me forward and hurts the back more. Go figure.

So far I can only do about 5 minutes at 2.5 miles an hour, but hey got start somewhere.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar, sounds like your on the mend.. Little by little are giant steps in the long run


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Get your dance on with a cabana boy!!!


       ........Hahahaha....I wish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > ginalola said:
> ...


Unfortunately my knees are shot...I can't support my weight on them. I use a wheelchair to get around but I can walk with a walker or with crutches (I use crutches to get into my bathroom since the wheelchair won't fit through the door...LOL)....but when I stand too long or try to walk very far, even with crutches, my back and hips SCREAM!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ow!! But you have those hands to whip up that Tunisian crochet!!! 
And knook!! And those grand babies to keep a fresh spirit


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ow!! But you have those hands to whip up that Tunisian crochet!!!
> And knook!! And those grand babies to keep a fresh spirit


Yep....thanks to a pretty good Rheumatologist, I have meds that keep my hands able to do crocheting and taking care of the grandbabies...LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Well ladies, hubby and I went to the local tavern tonight for the monthly drawing and dinner..Hubby won $1,000.00. Boy the yarn I can buy LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Well ladies, hubby and I went to the local tavern tonight for the monthly drawing and dinner..Hubby won $1,000.00. Boy the yarn I can buy LOL


Is he gonna share???


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo! Yarn store yarn store here comes Kar!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, he always shares. He gave me $200.00 to spend and the rest is going for taxes. Do you think I can get much yarn for $200.00 LOL. So I'm off to the big city for the weekend. Will be back in touch on Sunday...

Coffee, juice and sweet rolls on the bar.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

ginalola, I did and it was delicious! Is going to be another favorite menu choice for "what's for dinner?".


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Yeah, he always shares. He gave me $200.00 to spend and the rest is going for taxes. Do you think I can get much yarn for $200.00 LOL. So I'm off to the big city for the weekend. Will be back in touch on Sunday...
> 
> Coffee, juice and sweet rolls on the bar.


Good man!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning ! I hope everyone has a wonderful day! I will be knitting and maybe go check mail.. Later today I will post a pic of my Alexandra shawl.. It's almost done blocking


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Good morning ! I hope everyone has a wonderful day! I will be knitting and maybe go check mail.. Later today I will post a pic of my Alexandra shawl.. It's almost done blocking


Can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

this is alexandra by dee/stevieland made with madelintosh lite color tart


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That's gorgeous....I'm so envious!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you!! It was really fun to make


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok!! Bars open! Lighting and thunder abundant and so is the wine!! Tomorrow gonna hit it hard to complete another Ashton before I figure out what yarn to make "the glenallen "


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm going to bed early....feeling feverish and achy....I think I'll take a hit of Nyquil and sink into oblivion....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmm! I would like oblivion. Searching cupboard for something


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning all , and happy weekend!! Breakfast, juice and coffee bar is open. What's on the agenda today!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I took some Nyquil last night and went to bed....but even with the meds I didn't sleep well....I hope this doesn't last long.....

I'm doing another Tunisian washcloth with a slight difference. Someone on KP suggested doing a reverse Tunisian stitch to offset the curling so I'm doing one row of regular Tunisian and one row of reverse Tunisian....so far, no curling!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool.. Please show a pic of reverse Tunisian cloth. I'll have to google this new stitch.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

reverse tunisian


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Just watched video.. That's cool!! I really like the outcome


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning, ladies, it's good to be back home. I bought a total of 18 skeins of yarn. The lady at the LYS showed me a beautiful natural color of lace weight yarn (and of course I had to buy it). She is a retail for DROPS, so now I have to check out the DROPS site. She gave me some FREE beautiful patterns also. Now that I'm back home I don't know where to start.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

What a beautiful shawl. Thanks for sharing the photo. I could never do anything like that.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> I took some Nyquil last night and went to bed....but even with the meds I didn't sleep well....I hope this doesn't last long.....
> 
> I'm doing another Tunisian washcloth with a slight difference. Someone on KP suggested doing a reverse Tunisian stitch to offset the curling so I'm doing one row of regular Tunisian and one row of reverse Tunisian....so far, no curling!!!


Hope you're feeling a little better and getting some sleep. Loved your tunisian washcloth and can't wait to see this one. My Martha sure is busy!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Kar, congratulations on your very big haul! Looking forward to seeing what you make! Glad to have you back!! 
I need coffee


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > I took some Nyquil last night and went to bed....but even with the meds I didn't sleep well....I hope this doesn't last long.....
> ...


I'm feeling better, thank you....and here is my new Tunisian creation....thought it was going to be a washcloth but, again, it's very thick so will probably be a potholder. I haven't put a border on it yet...if I do.....this is using one row regular tunisian, one row reverse tunision, repeat.....it never curled at all....It's a different look but I like it alright.....

I've started doing a basket weave cloth....ripped the first one all out because I made it too big and I was going to have to buy another ball of cotton to finish it....so this time it'll be a bit smaller. I'm used to getting 2 cloths out of one ball of cotton but the tunisian and the basket weave are both yarn hogs....I don't think I'll be doing a lot of either of them......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Phoenix that is a nice pot holder.. Ok so one row Tunisian and one row reverse Tunisian?
I really like that color also


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Hey Phoenix that is a nice pot holder.. Ok so one row Tunisian and one row reverse Tunisian?
> I really like that color also


It's called Hot Green....I bought some coordinating cotton called Peace....I'm trying to make some sets for my daughters' kitchens and my daughter-in-law's kitchen....this color goes well with my oldest daughter's Fiesta dinnerware....

Yes, one row of regular tunisian and one row of reverse tunisian then repeat....I didn't count rows so I just made mine 6 1/4" X 6 1/4" then I'll put a border on it....maybe...LOL


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenix said:
> ...


I love the cloth...seems like you've gotten the hang of it. I can't go there just yet. LOL here is my basketweave cloth and my obama cloth. I had the devil in me today when I did the Obama cloth. I was thinking of sending to someone very special.....LOL


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

teannia said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > teannia said:
> ...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the knitted basket weave but the crocheted basket weave has more "depth" to it....love the Obama cloth, too...LOL...but I really love the bottom one....round, looks like leaves or spiral or something...very pretty!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow that's creative... I really like the round one


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Somebody mentioned a shawl in Tunisian are there any photos of it somewhere?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Somebody mentioned a shawl in Tunisian are there any photos of it somewhere?


If someone did a shawl in Tunisian they used a LOT of yarn because that stitch is a yarn hog....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yikes! But it such a nice stitch
Bar and dinner buffet is open!! Hosted by Chippendale


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Wow that's creative... I really like the round one


Your sweet ginalola, but I ain't got a creative bone in my body.
All of the patterns are from ravelry.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix, now I have to do the crocheted basketweave. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

teannia said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > Wow that's creative... I really like the round one
> ...


I disagree with you, teannia....as someone who has great difficulty reading and following a pattern, much less a chart, it takes someone very creative to do both..........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Totally understand , I just follow directions. But I must say , you did it very very well!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies, Boy I was tired from my trip. Slept most of the afternoon away. Now to get my swap package ready, and then sew up my green sequin bear. Will post picture when sewn.

Coffee, juice, and pastry on the bar, help yourselves

Phoenix your cloth is beautiful


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Coffee!!! 
What's on the agenda today??


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks....I put a border around the tunisian cloth and I made what I thought would look like a knitted basket weave but looks more like a checkerboard....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I just love those colors. And the pads just come alive! Me like alot


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh Phoenix, I just love them, and the colors are my favorite.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

karwal said:


> Oh Phoenix, I just love them, and the colors are my favorite.


OK ladies, I have finish Sparkles, and I must say the ladybugs love him


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Now onto the wip shawl, taking a little break from the bears.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice dishcloths and the bear looks cute.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! Greeny is so cute! I just adore that face. Lady bugs are a great touch


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the bear!!!....and green is my favorite color...after black...LOL....

The dishcloth and hot pad are for my oldest daughter who has dishes in the Fiesta pattern....I hope I got the colors close to matching for her...


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Karwal the Sparkles is adorable. Is it a gift for someone special?


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> Thanks....I put a border around the tunisian cloth and I made what I thought would look like a knitted basket weave but looks more like a checkerboard....LOL


The cloths are beautiful. I love the colors that you use.
I took a peek at the crocheted basket weave and I certainly see the difference. I'm going to do a cloth first and if it feels as thick as it looks, I'll be making an afghan for my daughter.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, such creativity here! 
Where is northwoods gal???
Is the margarita bar open? Oh it's build your own taco nite by the way!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Wow, such creativity here!
> Where is northwoods gal???
> Is the margarita bar open? Oh it's build your own taco nite by the way!!!


Oh, yum....I like to build my own because they never put what I want on mine...LOL...and I have 3 frozen drinks in my freezer....gonna hit 'em up tonight!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It a margarita night here also


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

teannia said:


> Karwal the Sparkles is adorable. Is it a gift for someone special?


He is for my sister. She has many health problems and she wanted a green sequin bear. Hope he gives her many hugs.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'll make mine a Indian taco, which is made on fry bread instead of a taco shell. Love that frybread


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

teannia said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks....I put a border around the tunisian cloth and I made what I thought would look like a knitted basket weave but looks more like a checkerboard....LOL
> ...


Make sure you show us when you decide


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmm fry bread! Haven't made that in a couple years


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I'm here. Had a busy weekend getting the baby shower together. We had a lot of laughs and Katie got some beautiful gifts. I am just plain pooped!
I will have coffee on in the morning and we will have, bagels and muffins, and fresh fruit and yogurt.
Love you guys!
Patty
Northwoods Gal


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning all!! NWG yay baby shower! Glad to find you in good spirits
Today.
What's on the agenda!?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I'm here. Had a busy weekend getting the baby shower together. We had a lot of laughs and Katie got some beautiful gifts. I am just plain pooped!
> I will have coffee on in the morning and we will have, bagels and muffins, and fresh fruit and yogurt.
> Love you guys!
> Patty
> Northwoods Gal


We missed you!!!...Glad the shower was a success!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

We had a weird storm last night....I was sitting here knooking and watching Jean-Luc Picard, swooning, of course...LOL...and all of a sudden lightening started flashing and thunder booming....it was late....almost midnight....the 7 year old granddaughter came screaming out of her bedroom which, of course, woke up the 3 year old and she comes crying to grandma, climbing into my lap....then the grandson comes in...LOL...my daughter and son-in-law were out back smoking and watching the storm.....then the rain came....it rained hard for awhile then it all seemed to blow over.....I sent the older kids back to bed and Emily slept on my bed until her mother came to get her. Very weird, indeed.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wild storm Phoenix! We had a couple this past week! It sure does light up the sky and rattle the windows! No grands to jump in bed but my overweight 80lb English springer was barking at the flashes and bangs!
Makes for a long night


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, the kids didn't get back to bed until after 1am....they were all still asleep when I got up at a little after 9am...LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies, back from therapy, boy is it getting exhausting.Maybe by the time it's over I'll be young again, well maybe just the back.

Gypsycream released her new puppy pattern, so I'm going to take some time away from the bears and make a puppy.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Hello Ladies, back from therapy, boy is it getting exhausting.Maybe by the time it's over I'll be young again, well maybe just the back.
> 
> Gypsycream released her new puppy pattern, so I'm going to take some time away from the bears and make a puppy.


I've heard those bears are addictive....the puppies probably are, too....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh those puppies are cute! Look forward to seeing yours


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

karwal said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > Karwal the Sparkles is adorable. Is it a gift for someone special?
> ...


You're a good sister, I know she will love it.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

You're right Phoenix, they are very addictive. I have two shawls as WIP, so I'm just gonna have to stop making them after this puppy and get the shawls done


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> You're right Phoenix, they are very addictive. I have two shawls as WIP, so I'm just gonna have to stop making them after this puppy and get the shawls done


I wish I had the patience to make a shawl.....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies, Pancakes, coffee and juice on the bar. I am going to have my eyes examined today. They keep blurring on me, either medicine affecting them or too much knitting LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning ! Yummy pancakes and buttermilk syrup!
What's on the agenda. 
Kar, good luck on relieving the eye burn.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I know I have eye strain because I sit and look at this computer screen all day and half the night....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning Phoenix!!! I think you could maybe blink whilst watching jean luc!!!
LOL


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Morning Phoenix!!! I think you could maybe blink whilst watching jean luc!!!
> LOL


Oh, but I don't want to miss a second of him!!!!....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahahaha.. That's what I thought. Pause - blink - start. 
Repeat as needed


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

HELP! I am on the last chart of yet another Ashton and I have the yarn on other side of room ready to be wound and knit into a glenallen or Elizabeth shawl. I can hardly concentrate! 
Should I go ahead and wind yarn?
Which shawl. Glenallen. Or Elizabeth ??
Please help and thank you


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> HELP! I am on the last chart of yet another Ashton and I have the yarn on other side of room ready to be wound and knit into a glenallen or Elizabeth shawl. I can hardly concentrate!
> Should I go ahead and wind yarn?
> Which shawl. Glenallen. Or Elizabeth ??
> Please help and thank you


Eenie meenie minie mo......LOL

toss a coin....or just cover your eyes and ..... take a nap!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Winding yarn! Going to close eyes and chose ! Take a shot take a nap!
Thanks Phoenix !


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Winding yarn! Going to close eyes and chose ! Take a shot take a nap!
> Thanks Phoenix !


da nada....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok! Glenallen is on the needles!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ok! Glenallen is on the needles!


WOOT!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok! Glenallen off the needles. . Half way through chart 2 I put it up in the air to admire my handy work!!! OMFG it looks like a der gone traffic cone!!
Starting a new one in red!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Ok! Glenallen off the needles. . Half way through chart 2 I put it up in the air to admire my handy work!!! OMFG it looks like a der gone traffic cone!!
> Starting a new one in red!


????....pictures?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll post it tomorrow !! It was hillariously funny!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey ginalola! Have you received your June swap box yet?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

No. Not yet.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

But I have faith cause she said would send


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My computer is loading like molasses tonight...won't let me watch Jean-Luc....I'm about to throw it out the freakin' window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Nay nay to throwing! Close eyes and restart! Let cabana boy ( jean Lu look alike). Massage your neck


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Nay nay to throwing! Close eyes and restart! Let cabana boy ( jean Lu look alike). Massage your neck


I've restarted the computer several times all day....it's just slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww........................................................


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Foreplay


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Foreplay


ROTFLMAO


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies, wasn't on much yesterday, had storms all day, and hubby said not to have computer on with lightning going. I'm doing this puppy in black and white fun fur, and boy does my eyes go crazy, but I think he'll be worth it in the end.

My grandniece changed her mind, she no longer wants a bear, but a puppy. She picked out red and black fun fur, another get color combination for the old eyes.

Good thing I'm getting new glasses.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good day all! 3 ibuprofen and a cuppa!! OUCH.. Last night I was at the stove to grab a piece of pizza and I lost footing and fell flat on my back! My bum is really sore as is the side of my arm! I know I am clutzy but that was ridiculous .


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh No Gina, I hope you are alright. Now both of us have aching backs. I hope your arm will allow you to still knit.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I can still knit. Seems like there is always something aching. I'll just put on a movie and take it easy today. Tonight going to a Tupperware party. 
So resting until then. Going early so I can stop and mail a swap package


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Good day all! 3 ibuprofen and a cuppa!! OUCH.. Last night I was at the stove to grab a piece of pizza and I lost footing and fell flat on my back! My bum is really sore as is the side of my arm! I know I am clutzy but that was ridiculous .


OUCH!!!!....I hope everything is ok....no broken bones???...I'm so sorry, Gina!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I can still knit. Seems like there is always something aching. I'll just put on a movie and take it easy today. Tonight going to a Tupperware party.
> So resting until then. Going early so I can stop and mail a swap package


My daughter is supposed to mail out my swap package today....she took it with her when she left but she's so scattered sometimes, who knows...LOL...she had to take Emily for bloodwork....we're hoping her platelet count is up or at least stable but with all the new bruises she's come up with lately, we don't think that's the case....it's probably way down again.... *sigh*


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Hello Ladies, wasn't on much yesterday, had storms all day, and hubby said not to have computer on with lightning going. I'm doing this puppy in black and white fun fur, and boy does my eyes go crazy, but I think he'll be worth it in the end.
> 
> My grandniece changed her mind, she no longer wants a bear, but a puppy. She picked out red and black fun fur, another get color combination for the old eyes.
> 
> Good thing I'm getting new glasses.


Can't wait to see the new puppies!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix , look at the post above! Can you spot the orange traffic cone!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Phoenix , look at the post above! Can you spot the orange traffic cone!!


Oh my....that IS orange...LOL...but I like it!!!...I love orange.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I would need sunglasses to knit this up on a large shawl!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I would need sunglasses to knit this up on a large shawl!


LOL...Grab your Raybans!!!...LOL


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ginalola, nice knitting on that shawl you're working on.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Just posted this on another subject...LOL...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Auahahahaha ! You are too funny! Great way to end my evening


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Ladies, back from therapy. Gina, I hope you are feeling better. It's a little late this morning, so we will just have to have a luncheon buffet. So go to the bar and help yourselves.

There is a Chinese buffet next to the Taco buffet, which is next to the Pizza bar, next to the salad bar. Enjoy


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I am going to be eating all day long! Woohoo!!
Still sore but scooting along . Thank for asking! Going to do the floors bathrooms and laundry today in preparation for my Mumm and nephew!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww, it's nice that you still have your mom to visit, I haven't had my mom for 17 years now, and I sure do miss those visits


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My mom has been gone since 2000....I miss her.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I can imagine how difficult it is without Mumm! Mine is such a big part of my life! Very fortunate to speak with her 1-3 times a day.. She is a remarkable woman!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> I can imagine how difficult it is without Mumm! Mine is such a big part of my life! Very fortunate to speak with her 1-3 times a day.. She is a remarkable woman!


Ok, so since I don't have a Mom to ask, I'm going to ask you ladies. The puppy I'm doing is in black and white fun fur, with a white snout and white paw pads. So, my question to you all is should I do his big floppy ears in white, or the black and white?
The picture is the beginning of his head.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

One of each


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought about that, it would be interesting


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow am I still sore!! Hurts to walk up stars , I go slow, hurts to sit in certain position and yowza the pain getting out of chair!! I was a bit wobbly today so I took a nap and rolled over and OUCH!!! Anyway. I read active topics and stared at the wall. Got a few rows done on glenallen . Made a simple dinner
Polish sausage with potatoes and roasted red peppers! 
Hubby leaves to Alaska on Sunday for awhile again.
Yay quiet knitting time


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Wow am I still sore!! Hurts to walk up stars , I go slow, hurts to sit in certain position and yowza the pain getting out of chair!! I was a bit wobbly today so I took a nap and rolled over and OUCH!!! Anyway. I read active topics and stared at the wall. Got a few rows done on glenallen . Made a simple dinner
> Polish sausage with potatoes and roasted red peppers!
> Hubby leaves to Alaska on Sunday for awhile again.
> Yay quiet knitting time


Oh, yum!!!...I love polish sausages!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning!!!! What's on the agenda today?
I'm scrubbing and hiding things in closets and cupboards. Making up all the beds with fresh linens!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been babysitting the two older kids while my daughter and son-in-law took Emily to Orlando childrens hospital....they're coming home today so I should be cleaning up the mess but I'm beat!!!...the kids are at VBS this morning but I'll have them clean their own messes when they get home....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok. What is VBS? 
Gonna make a nice big early dinner for hubby today since he leaves for Alaska early in the morning. 
Rib eye steak
Baked potatoes
Corn on cob


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

VBS.......vacation bible school


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice! And you can teach them that "cleanliness is ..... How does that go again? Brain under influence of scrubbing bubbles fumes


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies, sorry I missed the morning gab session, but I went over to my girlfriends house and we rode a total of two miles on the bikes. One mile in the morning, then lunch (prepared by her husband) then a mile after lunch. I haven't been on a bike in over 20 years, but it was great. Can't wait to do it again.

Also I have decided today was the last day for me to smoke. Yeap, that's right giving them up.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry I missed the morning gab session, but I went over to my girlfriends house and we rode a total of two miles on the bikes. One mile in the morning, then lunch (prepared by her husband) then a mile after lunch. I haven't been on a bike in over 20 years, but it was great. Can't wait to do it again.
> 
> Also I have decided today was the last day for me to smoke. Yeap, that's right giving them up.


Hooray for you!....that's a big decision......good luck!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats Kar! That's awesome!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Ladies, I'm sure that I'm going to have to exercise alot instead of smoking as that will be my only support as husband smokes like a chimney. At least I'll get $50.00 a week for not smoking and that will really make a great yarn stash.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

When my friend quit, she would drink a glass of water and tell herself I'll wait an hour. She hasn't smoked for about 5 or 6 yeas now


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh for the enquiring minds! My tail bone is much better today! Still very tender when I go to sit or whe I get out of chair.
Back to knitting . 
Is it happy hour?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's WAY past happy hour....I'm heading for my freezer right now!!!!!!!!!!!!1

BTW...glad you're feeling better now, Gina!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies, hope all is well with everyone. Juice and coffee on the bar.

Going to spend the day knitting my puppy, will check back in later


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yay coffee!! Getting ready for the hubby Bon voyage! Check in later


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got done cleaning out bathroom closet, hung new curtains and shower curtain. OK, time for the bar to open.

I'll have whatever is cold.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mai tai with umbrella and fresh slice of pineapple for Kar.
Ok I have a dilemma. My mum should be here in about an hour and I can almost not breath cause my back hurts so bad. I don't know why it worsened but it is excruciating .
I think I might ask her to take me to er. Or not????
Hubby on his way to Alaska . What timing


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I had my first cup of coffee this morning but feel like I need another one....I feel so groggy today.....

I'm craving some fat, juicy tacos with sour cream, avocado, salsa, lots of cheese, tomatoes, lettuce....pretty much everything but the kitchen sink...LOL...well, except for onions....I don't like onions....unless they're minced almost into a paste and cooked....LOL...I don't know what it is....maybe the texture....just never been an onion eater....I do like dried onions cooked into my food....or onion powder....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Mai tai with umbrella and fresh slice of pineapple for Kar.
> Ok I have a dilemma. My mum should be here in about an hour and I can almost not breath cause my back hurts so bad. I don't know why it worsened but it is excruciating .
> I think I might ask her to take me to er. Or not????
> Hubby on his way to Alaska . What timing


Do you have any muscle relaxers?...or Tylenol?....maybe try pain relievers first....take something and then relax with mom....enjoy your visit....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Been taking ibuprofen . And ice pack. Maybe I should begin happy hour to relax


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

yes...relax....that's the ticket!!!...  Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## phsparky (Jun 19, 2012)

This fall will be the initiation of not teaching cursive in schools in my area, and I have to say that when I found out I was shocked. My reaction was "WHAT?????????" with my mouth wide open. Lol.

You bring up an interesting point that my shock addled brain hadn't considered, though. How does one sign a signature if one cannot write in cursive (which is the definition of a signature). So what will signatures look like 20 years from now when the people who didn't learn cursive are adults? Will forms still have two lines, with one for printing and one for signing a name? Will we all eventually have a "mark" like the one the-artist-formerly-known-as-Prince developed for himself? Will reading cursive writing become an academic specialty like reading Old English? And what about Naomi?

Sorry -- got carried away there. Ahem.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Mai tai with umbrella and fresh slice of pineapple for Kar.
> Ok I have a dilemma. My mum should be here in about an hour and I can almost not breath cause my back hurts so bad. I don't know why it worsened but it is excruciating .
> I think I might ask her to take me to er. Or not????
> Hubby on his way to Alaska . What timing


Gina:
If this keeps persisting or get worse, you need to go to ER or doctor. You could of cracked your tailbone when landed. Personally I would have it checked out and you can still have a great time with Mom.


----------



## phsparky (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats!!!!! I was a pack a day smoker & quit 13 years ago because the tax on a pack went up a dollar on New Years Day. I thought of all the stash items (I sew, embroider, knit, crochet, needlepoint, etc........) I could buy with that money and just went cold turkey. So far so good on being a non-smoker (that's a little head game I played with myself at the beginning. I am a non-smoker, and if I have the urge to smoke why in the world would I act on it since I am a non-smoker?).

The stash (stashes?), however, is/are completely out of hand. ;-) We pick our poisons one day at a time.


----------



## phsparky (Jun 19, 2012)

BTW, I am a newcomer. My name is Pam. Hello to all. I joined last month because I "had to" in order to see the answer to a question I asked google. Today I had another question, kp came up again as the 1st answer, and I decided to stick around and read a bit, even though I usually stay away from forums and newsgroups (lessons learned in the 90s).

I've enjoyed what I read this morning & jumped in. Hope you all don't mind.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Please stay, you are very welcome to join us. This thread started out as a place for coordinators of swaps to be able to talk to each other, but we kinda took it over and made it a chat.

So it is our virtual cafe. If you look back you will see that we virtually decoratored with a bar, chairs, jukebox, dancing floor, place to knit, so feel free to talk about whatever you like.

Usually the first girl in sets up a breakfast of some sort and puts it on the bar, in the afternoon we start serving drinks. So enjoy and drop a quarter in the jukebox.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo a newcomer!! Welcome welcome! 
Breakfast bar and coffee
Lunch bites and snacks
Appetizers and "the bar" is always open
We share our agendas for the day, such as cleaning knitting and what's for dinner!
Mostly fun enjoyment of life!
So glad you joined us


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

We always welcome newcomers....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gina, did you go to the Er? How's Mom doing?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes....say hello to your mom for us!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Naw! Sticking it out tonight if still lie this tomorrow I will call dr before er!!
Mom did dishes! Woohoo


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

You go, mom!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies & Mum, coffee, sweet rolls on the bar, help yourselves.
Waiting for my goat to have her babies, should be any time now.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning ! We are making fresh peach strudel for breakfast! Lots for all. Love having mum here! 
Thank you Kar for the mention! She smiled and said how nice


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Good Morning Ladies & Mum, coffee, sweet rolls on the bar, help yourselves.
> Waiting for my goat to have her babies, should be any time now.


Ooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!....Goat babies!!!...pictures, please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Good morning ! We are making fresh peach strudel for breakfast! Lots for all. Love having mum here!
> Thank you Kar for the mention! She smiled and said how nice


Peach Strudel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Ladies & Mum, coffee, sweet rolls on the bar, help yourselves.
> ...


As soon as she has them, I will


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Where are those baby goat pics! ? Long labor? Hope all is well
BBQ ribs corn on cob and fries with a side of Parmesan cheese toast for dinner!! 
Flat on back most of day but I fed my Mumm coffee so cupboards are cleaned and organized! WoooooHoooooo!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> karwal said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Ladies & Mum, coffee, sweet rolls on the bar, help yourselves.
> ...


Hi! How about some pictures of triplet deer feasting at the mineral block with their mom,in my back yard this evening?Aren't they sweet?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Where are those baby goat pics! ? Long labor? Hope all is well
> BBQ ribs corn on cob and fries with a side of Parmesan cheese toast for dinner!!
> Flat on back most of day but I fed my Mumm coffee so cupboards are cleaned and organized! WoooooHoooooo!


LOL...cheap labor!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know whats holding her up, she is as big as a barrel, and all bagged up. Hopefully when I get back from doctor (meds change) and therapy there will be babies


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I don't know whats holding her up, she is as big as a barrel, and all bagged up. Hopefully when I get back from doctor (meds change) and therapy there will be babies


Got my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Waiting patiently for the birth of goats!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

The only thing we can come up with is that we may have miscalculated the birth by a week, but if she doesn't have them soon, I'm gonna go shake them out of her LOL. Her last birthing, both babies died, so I'm holding my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwwwww....I miss seeing deer....when I lived in Oregon I would often see them in the yard....one day I was laying under an old apple tree in the fall....it was so peaceful....I dozed off for a bit and when I woke up there were 3 deer standing not 20 feet from me munching on fallen apples....it was amazing.....


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> The only thing we can come up with is that we may have miscalculated the birth by a week, but if she doesn't have them soon, I'm gonna go shake them out of her LOL. Her last birthing, both babies died, so I'm holding my fingers and toes crossed


Awwwwwww....better luck this time!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll cross my ankles!
It's so lonely here today! Mumm and nephew left a few hours ago! Not enough time. She's coming back in September ! Yay.
Back to knitting!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Too short of a visit....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes short visit. Nephew only had a week so two days in Oregon with family two days here with me and now back to California for more family and time for then back to Arizona he goes


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yoooo HOOOOO!! Remember me? I could use a little drinky poo. What's the special today?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> The only thing we can come up with is that we may have miscalculated the birth by a week, but if she doesn't have them soon, I'm gonna go shake them out of her LOL. Her last birthing, both babies died, so I'm holding my fingers and toes crossed


Oh, no Karen! Don't do that. You'll hurt your back again!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Yoooo HOOOOO!! Remember me? I could use a little drinky poo. What's the special today?


Oh, girl....I'm ready for one of these...how about you???...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yummy! I'll have one of those


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh looks so good, I can only have virtual drinks, too many meds....Now today doctor decided to take me off of the nerve root pain killer I was on, and I have to go gradually off. She said you're going to have a bad week. I said how about the bad 6 years I've had LOL. Tomorrow new pain killers Woooohooo


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Pain sux....hope your new meds work!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Pain really sucks! And all I have is tequila and ibuprofen


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Pain really sucks! And all I have is tequila and ibuprofen


works for me...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm really hoping that tomorrow brings a great day of health happiness and some good knitting time! 
Then bring on the happy hour!
Oh this is my hope for all!
And if we all gather round the goats and chant something she will bring forth the happy healthy babies.
Or just shake them out as mentiond earlier!!!
Lol


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but I'll have 2 lol!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Top o the morning to you all! Just finished a cuppa on the deck this beautiful sunny day! And I tiny slice of peach strudel 
Gonna relax all day with my knitting 
What else is on the agenda!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm hoping we hear about some baby goats today!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol. We are a bunch of grammas pacing the barn!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning! Bagels and cream cheese buffet! 
What's on the agenda today?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Same old same old here....nothing new.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I may venture out today to mail off another swap package. I just need one more thing to put in it. 
I'm not as sore today but the zingy spasms are tremendous so I won't over do it.
Still plugging along on my glenallen


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I tried following a pattern last night to make a big washcloth with a paw print on it....it didn't turn out very well....I'm using a knook hook and it just doesn't turn out right.....


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Mornin Ladies... Still no babies, I'm beginning to think she isn't pregnant, but the vet said that she is, and they will come when they want to

One more front leg and one back legs then finished with puppy


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Chanting and dancing in a circle! 
Baby goat baby goat
Come right now!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sending positive energy for baby goats and mama goat....and grammy Kar....LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I am getting so discouraged, I go out there every couple of hours and if she's laying down I run right out there, hoping. Doesn't she know she's holding up the show?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

LoL!! 
Shall I continue doing the baby goat dance!
Back is getting sore


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I am getting so discouraged, I go out there every couple of hours and if she's laying down I run right out there, hoping. Doesn't she know she's holding up the show?


I wonder if Castor Oil would help....it sometimes works with humans....LOL...or take her jogging....maybe that'll shake the babies loose!!!!....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning ladies! Are we still on baby goat watch?
Hope all is well!
What's on the agenda today!
I am taking a bunch of stuff to goodwill and then home to knit.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I need to go through my stuff and take it to Goodwill.....still no goat babies?????


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I was lucky that my Mumm did the gathering of stuff. And my nephew loaded it all in the back of car for me.
I look in the cupboards so nice and organized got rid of any duplicates and damaged stuff.
Why I held on to some of that stuff I'll never know. But now there is a place for everything


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

When I moved in with my daughter I got rid of 95% of my stuff....and I still need to get rid of more....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! That's alot! Sometimes I feel like taking EVERYTHING out of the house and only put inside what I want to keep! Yarn needles and books!
Kitchen stuff a sofa a bed and a lamp!
Oh and a tv


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

And my ott lamp is on its way. Maybe I'll be able to knit darker cors again.
Eyes just aren't what they used to be!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I have limited space here....just my bedroom and the closet and bathroom....some of my stuff is in their storage shed and that's what I need to get rid of....if I ever move, I don't want to have to move STUFF...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I could downsize alot! It would make it easier to keep clean.
I just have to put my mind to it! And with that being said I just ordered the Craftsy mystery box! Like I really need more stuff


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...I'm stuck in washcloth mode.....I'm not even interested in any other yarn except cotton....LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello ladies, sorry still no babies. I think either hubby and I really miscalculated or the darn goat miscalculated. I just have the tail to finish on my puppy and sew him together. Will post picture tomorrow.

I could really use some down sizing myself. (NOTE TO SELF) Send all my extras to Cafe. Oh did I forget to tell you guys we each have a very large stash room at the Cafe. Just look for the unit with your name on it.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yikes ! More yarn! I see malabrigo light in every color!! My dream come true!
Wait a minute I meant madelintosh light. Either way thank you for opening the stash closets.
And at least we know puppy born tomorrow


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Puupy and goat watch! Oh what will today bring?
Waffle Sunday !!! Woohoo
Fruit tray and coffee / juice bar open


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm getting "cabin fever"....I need a break!!!!!.....I need to go somewhere quiet and peaceful and serene....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix , sounds like you need a trip to see your son in WASHINGTON !!
Hint hint nudge nudge


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I would love to go to Washington....but he won't be there long....  .....he decided he wants to live back down in Oregon so they'll be moving within the next month or so....they're going down by Salem. 

And the way things are going with Emily right now I don't see me going anywhere for a very long time............


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well it was worth a shot! I'm going to Laughlin in August for a friends 60th birthday. I think just for 2 nights. October is a vineyard tour my friend and I do every year and then November 10 day stay in California which we also do every year.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

ginalola - vineyard tour likely northern California, but where do you hang out on the 10 day trip?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've gone to wine tastings here in Florida but nowhere else....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Love wine tasting! The vineyard tour we do is awesome. Tigaris winery in eastern Washington ! Learn about the soil and taste the grapes for the wines. And sip on the varieties of wines. The wine makers family serve a tremendous meal with a table FULL of all the wines. It's just awesome


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

ginalola said:


> Puupy and goat watch! Oh what will today bring?
> Waffle Sunday !!! Woohoo
> Fruit tray and coffee / juice bar open


Puppy is done, but you can't see his legs so well in the picture. May have to take more pics. Well here it is...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwwwwww....looks like pepper and a little salt....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohooooo! Puppy is adoreable ! Looks like a nice companion .
Goats?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> ginalola - vineyard tour likely northern California, but where do you hang out on the 10 day trip?


My friend has a house in aliso viejo. And the English family in southern ca. We go down and bake for the family; pork pies shortbread and mandelbroit 
Been doing this every November for about 10 years now.
Also sit on patio with knitting and mimosas with our feet in the kiddy pool


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning! Goat watch?? 
I have a swap question!!?? What all do you put in your swaps.
Yarn. Patterns. Coffee/tea. Treat. What else?????
I want to make sure I send out good swaps


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I usually put a washcloth or two, a keychain or something small like that, maybe a small pad of paper and a pen (usually matching), for a couple of them I put in one of those insulated cups with a straw.....I made a couple of those soap pockets and put a bar of nice smelling soap in them....once I made some of those ...can't remember the name of them but they're the hotpads that fit over your fingers....pincher pads?...not sure but they were really cool. Just.....stuff!...LOL


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

A little something I've knitted in their fav colour. What are they interested in? Gardeners get something garden related, bakers something baking related etc....I find it is worth checking out their previous posts to get a more overall view of your swap buddy. Sometimes you get to find out something exciting like they are yarn bombers! Or they knit for charity!

Finally before I wrap the parcel I stand back and think 'would I like to received this?'

Check out swap photos and that should help you with some extra ideas. Finally have fun xxx



ginalola said:


> Morning! Goat watch??
> I have a swap question!!?? What all do you put in your swaps.
> Yarn. Patterns. Coffee/tea. Treat. What else?????
> I want to make sure I send out good swaps


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh...and if they have pets, maybe something for the animals....some have cats so maybe a little catnip mouse...if dogs then dog treats or a rawhide bone.........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess I better get to making some washcloths.. I like the idea of a soap bag with soap!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've got about 60 washcloths here......LMAO

I guess I'm addicted to them.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great ideas! I'm going to be soooo ready for my next swap buddy!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Goat watch??!!
What's happening in your neck of the woods!
Puppy is at the groomers! Sun is shining a slight breeze off the bay and a bag of red vines with my knitting! Woohoo


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got home from Walmart.....they had some of the Peaches & Creme yarns on sale for $1.00 each ball!!!...I got about 8 of them....was going to get some solid green but it wasn't on sale and today is not payday...LOL...so I'll wait.....I want to knook a frog washcloth!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Gotta live those $1. Sales! Looking forward to see the frog wash


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I found so many cute washcloth patterns I want to do but I don't usually buy solid colored cotton....but I will from now on because the patterns show up so much better on solid colored washcloths....well....except the black cat I did yesterday...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooh! Did you take pick of black cat? That sounds cool


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, I did...


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh fun! I'll have to turn on the computer when I get home


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I see it now! Purr- fection.

GOAT WATCH???


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Making a dark pink rose now...........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

GOAT WATCH!!
What's up for Wednesday activities?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Come on mama goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

GOAT watch! 
Gee I think I'll knit today! Glenallen taking longer don't know why!
Anyway what else is going on today?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't seen kar on here in a long time....hope everything is ok................


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Am a bit worried myself. Should we pm Kar?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

She should be getting all the update messages from the swap cafe'.....but it probably wouldn't hurt....


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone here who is currently coordinating swaps, could you PM me when you have a chance? I am concerned about two people who seemed to have vanished from KP and the swaps. They may enrolled in other swaps besides mine. Hope they are OK, just hoping you know something.... Thanks.

Any baby goats yet??


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Haven't heard from Kar for a couple days. Must be on goat watch in the barn!!
I hope you find yor missing swappers. If not I can be an angel (I think that is the term) for you! 
Do you also have another swap for sock yarn?


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi ginalola 
The sock swap started last night. Thanks for the offer to be an angel, had another offer already on the "Y & B" swap. I am the jilted partner on the "Cats" swap but will wait and see what happens.

But it is Friday (yeah!) and time to crank up the jukebox!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo! Is this going to be a disco weekend?
GOAT watch? Where oh where are you Kar!!!???
What's on the agenda today?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Karwal is doing fine! Just been busy.
GOAT update: still waiting
It's almost margarita time!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Glad she's ok....I'm up for a margarita or 5!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

More than 1 sounds great to me!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

On my third! So refreshing and another round for the house!!!! No lace knitting tonight!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

GOAT watch!! Is everyone out playing today?
I just got home from errands. Got my mystery Craftsy box with some great yarn!! My ott lamp arrived from Joann online store! Fun fun fun.
Oh I picked up some more margarita mix!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just sitting here watching another Star Trek series....Deep Space Nine....not as exciting as The Next Generation and just glimpses of Captain Sexy Azz Jean-Luc Picard in the first episode but it's something to watch and it's Star Trek...LOL.......my daughter says we'll go to Walmart later today but she's said that before and we didn't go....grrrrrrrr....I was supposed to host a singles meet-n-greet party tonight but I have no interest in going....I hope my co-host is going to be there....LOL...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey kar.....are you SURE that goat is pregnant????????....LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Sunday morning to all!
GOAT watch day?????
What's on the agenda today?


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I was out playing yesterday. My mom hosted my Dad's 80th birthday party yesterday. Lots of family and a couple of good friends of course and a unexpected attendee, my sister came in from Wisconsin (a 3 day visit to California)


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo! That is awesome! Family time make me happy


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning ladies...That's it I'm done with the goat watching. I don't think the vet or my husband knows what pregnant is. 
Sorry ladies that I was AWOL, just had too many things to do, and therapy has been killing me LOL.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> Good Morning ladies...That's it I'm done with the goat watching. I don't think the vet or my husband knows what pregnant is.
> Sorry ladies that I was AWOL, just had too many things to do, and therapy has been killing me LOL.


You were greatly missed!....and she'll have them when SHE'S ready!!!...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome back Kar!! Woohoo I've been roller skating around the club house with Donna summer blasting disco! Of course I had an umbrella drink


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies...What's going on this mornin. Nothing new in my part of the woods.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning! Just working on my glenallen and watching the news.
Getting my project ready for my Laughlin trip.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm about to put my headphones on and turn the volume up really loud.....my daughter has a friend over and that friend has 2 young kids....combined with my 3 grandkids, that makes...oh....about 20 kids....well....maybe it only SOUNDS like 20....LOL....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

20 sounds about right! Hail to the headphone


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Had a little late night wake up call last night. 4.4 shaker. Thought maybe you all were dancing in the streets! Actually the cats launching themselves off the bed abruptly is what woke me first. They aren't very good at early warning for quakes but they sure don't like them very much.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I lived in Cali a few times and felt some ground shakers....scary business!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Shake shake shake. Shake shake shake. Shake your sensa!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

They are a little scary if they come in multiples. We just had another one in the same area 4.5 mag. Enough for one day! Is sensa another word for derierre  ? (in the song it starts with a b)


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Uh oh another one! Batten down the hatches!
Secure the china and crystal and locate all your knitting needles and favorite patterns!!
I was born and raised in California I am very familiar with that wheezy rumbling feeling.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

No shaking going on here in Tennessee/Mississippi I live in one and work in the other. However I might have shaken the office laughing at PurlieBee a few minutes ago. We have a knitting group and meet on Fridays and we were discussing that and she texted out of the blue "I hope we have yarn and needles in heaven" I LOL and spit my tea everywhere on
my desk.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I was born and raised in Texas and experienced many tornadoes....lived in California and experienced an earthquake....lived in Oregon and felt the ground shake when Mt. St. Helens erupted.....and now I've lived in Florida and have experienced a couple of hurricanes....ya gotta have some bad with every good, I guess...LOL


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Wildercrafter said:


> No shaking going on here in Tennessee/Mississippi I live in one and work in the other. However I might have shaken the office laughing at PurlieBee a few minutes ago. We have a knitting group and meet on Fridays and we were discussing that and she texted out of the blue "I hope we have yarn and needles in heaven" I LOL and spit my tea everywhere on
> my desk.


That is funny, thanks! I needed that to combat the jitters. And I have been through a few being born and raised in CA


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies....Biscuits and sausage gravy on the bar...help yourselves


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yummy! Thank you! Morning to all! What's on agenda today?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh!!!!!!!!!...I'm Texas born and raised....biscuits and gravy is manna from heaven to me!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you. Biscuits and gravy sound great. The ground is still this AM, going to be a wonderful day (just too darn hot!).


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Elk grove California today 102*. Thats warm


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies...Well done with therapy, floor vacuumed, and now time to knit...What's everyone doing today.

Oh by the way, it's now lunch time so B.L.T's and ice cold sweet tea or lemonade on the bar. Enjoy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Love B.L.T.s....and sweet tea!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmm! BLT! I am so hungry for some reason. 
Working on glenallen today! Casting on a simple wrist Warmers for my trip.
The regular vacuum, laundry changing sheets


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Earthquakes? Oh no! 
Hi ladies! I have been busy with grandma to be duties. 10 more days give or take a few. I have a room in my house ready for her. Today I bought some diapers and clothes and bottles and ..... I am so excited!

hugs,
Patty


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Earthquakes? Oh no!
> Hi ladies! I have been busy with grandma to be duties. 10 more days give or take a few. I have a room in my house ready for her. Today I bought some diapers and clothes and bottles and ..... I am so excited!
> 
> hugs,
> Patty


Lucky you!....don't forget to post pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
I am proud to announce the birth of my baby grandaughter, Brynn at 2:47PM today. 6lbs 8oz, 20 in long. Strawberry Blond with big blue eyes. Mom and baby are doing great! As you can see I was posting late last night. Got 1 hour sleep before the phone rang this morning. 
What an honor it was to be a labor coach with dad and Grandma Laura and witness the birth of this beautiful baby girl. I am in crash and burn mode right now, so if I don't reply to PM's ,It's because I am overwhelmed by this little miracle and dead tired!
Hugs,
Patty


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations grandma!!!! I am soooooo happy for you all!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, congratulations!!!!....and I assume you're TOTALLY in love with her!!!...LOL...there is NOTHING like a grandbaby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats to everyone! That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies and Congrats Patty. I was in the delivery room for my grandson and there is nothing that compares to seeing a birth.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I was in the delivery room with my first 2 grands....and it's just awesome!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I was in delivery when my son was born! Floating the Colorado river today. Time to put on sunscreen


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Mornin ladies...therapy is over again today. What's everyone knitting today? Gina, that takes guts, but I bet the view is beautiful. Hope you take and share pics


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It's soooo much fun! Going to kingman Arizona now cause there is a yarn store! Then when we get back to Laughlin we are getting back in the river for another float ! Woohoo


----------



## pampam (Jul 10, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I am proud to announce the birth of my baby grandaughter, Brynn at 2:47PM today. 6lbs 8oz, 20 in long. Strawberry Blond with big blue eyes. Mom and baby are doing great! As you can see I was posting late last night. Got 1 hour sleep before the phone rang this morning.
> What an honor it was to be a labor coach with dad and Grandma Laura and witness the birth of this beautiful baby girl. I am in crash and burn mode right now, so if I don't reply to PM's ,It's because I am overwhelmed by this little miracle and dead tired!
> Hugs,
> Patty


Many Congratulation s to you all from Pam in Somerset, England.. I was touched by your wonderful sharing of the joy of at the Birth of your GrandDaughter, Brynn. What a lucky little lady she is to have you all for Parents and GrandParents. God Bless you. Pam


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

That brings back memories for me! I was born and raised in Tustin, Calif., and lived through many earthquakes. I could actually hear them in my sleep; sounded like bowling balls going down the lanes. lol When I was married, we had a water bed, and the Santa Monica earthquake was about a 5.0 in Fontana, CA, and threw both of us out of bed! Too funny!



CharleenR said:


> Wildercrafter said:
> 
> 
> > No shaking going on here in Tennessee/Mississippi I live in one and work in the other. However I might have shaken the office laughing at PurlieBee a few minutes ago. We have a knitting group and meet on Fridays and we were discussing that and she texted out of the blue "I hope we have yarn and needles in heaven" I LOL and spit my tea everywhere on
> ...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies...Gina, how was your trip down the river? Phoenix, how have you been?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning ladies! I had a fabulous time in Laughlin!
River float was so fun and I'm going back again! 
Now I have to get used to Washington weather brrrrr!
59* morning and the past week it was 90* morning


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Kar!!!...so nice to see you back!....I'm good....the kids start back to school on Monday and I'm excited!!!!....LOL

Gina, your trip sounds like a blast!....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

We also went to oatman Arizona where the donkeys roam free up and down the street! It was an awesome site! Although it was 115* I had a marvelous time. Then we went to a yarn store and picked up some yummy lace yarn! And I got my kicks on route 66 and a beautiful turquoise ring ended up on my finger!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, I love turquoise!!!!...when my kids were young my parents lived in Texas and my ex's parents lived in California and we used to travel between the states to visit....I always managed to get a piece of turquoise on those trips!!!...unfortunately it's all gone now........


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

What I like most about the ring is its kingman az turquoise and hand made by local native Indians. My friend got an incredible necklace also turquoise !
It's nice to be home again next to my lace knitting


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish our temps were like that in the morning. It was 75 degrees here at 7 am in the morning! Yuck! I went to the Sawdust Festival (craft fair) in Laguna Beach yesterday and the temps were in the high 80's with about as much humidity (supposed to be rare in Southern CA) I was looking forward to some coolness that close to the Pacific Ocean. What is up with this weather lately??

Love turquoise too.



ginalola said:


> Morning ladies! I had a fabulous time in Laughlin!
> River float was so fun and I'm going back again!
> Now I have to get used to Washington weather brrrrr!
> 59* morning and the past week it was 90* morning


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! I haven't been to sawdust festival in ages! Back to the days of taco Tuesday at tortilla flats!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies... All this talk about the southwest has made me hungry for a taco omlet, filled with huge amounts of taco meat, green peppers, onions, tomatoes, black olives and tuns of salsa and sour cream. Omlets on the bar with a juice bar and coffee. Enjoy


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

No green peppers or onions for me....but the taco omelets sound yummy!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Gosh that sounds great! My tummy grumbled! I'll start with coffee. Thank you mucho


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix I don't like green peppers or onions either, but thought I should throw em in. Forgot the cheese, though


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I'll take one, fully loaded. I have my TUMS on me. Thanks!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Ladies!
Still at my dughter's house helping with the baby. I promised I would post a picture, so here it is! Brynn , 4 days old in this picture. She is 1 week old now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

OOPs, let's try this again


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love green peppers. I am ready to harvest a bunch from my garden.(Well my husband will).
Karwal, that omelette sounds delish! I have eggs every morning and that sounds like a great one to try.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Northwoods, she is just so adorable. I bet you are having a great time with such a little darling


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is amazing!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am enjoying her immensely. My sister in law, who is visiting us is helping grandma get naps in. She is the light of my life. :-D (the baby, not the sister in law) lol. Mom is still feeling pretty sore , so we will be here for the rest of the week to give her a hand or4


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So tiny and so beautiful! Congratulations to your family!
Beth


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats. She is adorable.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Waffle Wednesday ! Assorted fruits and juices on the bar! There is a barista standing by for your favorite coffee


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

What's on the agenda today?
I might attempt shampooing carpet in a couple rooms!


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm gonna bake myself a seven layer cake


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> I'm gonna bake myself a seven layer cake


Oooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......that sounds yummy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you get your shawl finished, Gina?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Working on the last chart now! The purling seems to take Forever!! I just take a break after those rows and do something else! Excited to finish so u can start another shawl.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh the smell of fresh baking makes me giddy with excitement


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Well isn't today exciting! I have a fire going in the wood stove and I look out the back window and see smoke rising from the ground, eeks!
Well I go down to the basement and it is filling with smoke! I see no flames and thought it might be electrical! I quickly let the dog out and ran to the bedroom to grab two containers of knitting needles while calling 911.
Turns out the city was smoking the sewer to check for any blockage! Needles puppy and I are ok with an All Clear from fire Marshall


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

So glad it was a false alarm!!!...but you'd think they'd have warned you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yes I agree to notice! But I was in Laughlin floating down the Colorado river! And playing bingo. I missed the signs. I want to play more bingo!


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Bingo is good!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We have a bingo parlor here. All the proceeds go to charity. I go once in a while with my daughter. Never win, but have fun trying!
I am home now. Katie gave me the boot yesterday to come home and catch up on some rest. 
Ginalola, would you consider doing a KAL on one of your beautiful shawls? I have the yarn I need to make a few, but get frustrated and mess up alot. Just a thought 
I am turning on the espresso machine and pouring myself a triple!
Hugs!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning or Afternoon ladies. How's everyone today? Therapy ran over today, and am getting a late start on knitting, and reading


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure we can KAL. And for a break we can all play bingo!
Which shawl are you starting with? This sounds fun


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Sure we can KAL. And for a break we can all play bingo!
> Which shawl are you starting with? This sounds fun


I am trying to do the Ashton shawl


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Right on NWG! I'll grab my pattern and I'll be with you when you need me


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies... A Kal sounds like fun, but I have so many projects started right now. Maybe I can catch the next one.

So what's everyone up to today?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Maybe we can set a date to start, so karwal can join us?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. And I can go through stash to figure out what color the next Ashton will be!
Kar Kar let's start putting some dates out there for the Ashton kAL.
I'm going to a kneading class with king Arthur flour in the middle of September but open to anytime


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

good Mornin Ladies. sounds like fun, I will be away Labor Day weekend. Going to Chicago to visit my son, after that I'm free.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't think I've ever heard of King Arthur Flour. How much yarn do we need for ashton?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

420 yards fingering weight
Size 5 circular 24" or 32"
www.kingarthurflour.com
Great website for all things baking - great scone mixes too


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh this will work great, I had bought some Drops lace weight yarn 70% baby alpaca, 30% mulberry silk. It says suggested needle size size 2 or 3. Can I still use this for the shawl


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure thing! How many yards? I am sure it will work
On another note- grrrrrrrr I am back to row 9 of chart 5 of glenallen shawl.
8 rows left for chart 5 then 11 rows of chart 6. I know I can do it this week


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

There is 880 yards, so I'm sure that will be plenty. Right now I'm doing the Easy Peazy Shawl by Megan at delormedesigns. I'm hoping to learn how to do multiple charts. I can read simple charts, but when there are more than 3 and you have to repeat each charts at different times, I get completely confused.

Right now I have a fan & feather shawl going, in addition to the one above. Also have a puppy on the needles. Two puppies yet to make (orders) and a troll to do.

Then I'll be freed up to do things I want to do

Have you heard from Phoenix?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

When doing multiple repeats I put a marker at the point of end of row. Such as 
(white area) beginning of row (after knitted) PM
Colored area for repeats - x o x o - 10 times
(before knitting) PM for white area last of row stitches
I hope that makes sense


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I sent Phoenix a PM. I hope the storm misses her.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Evening ladies! Hope to join in the KAL. How about mid Sept? Going to check out the pattern and get it!
Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo! More joining the kAL this is going to be fun


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I can't wait! I hope you don't mind but a friend asked if it would be ok to PM you about shawls. I said it would be.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> I sent Phoenix a PM. I hope the storm misses her.


I was thinking of her today and hoping the same thing.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey everybody....thanks for thinking of me!!!...I sent Gina my cell number so , in case the storm DOES hit us, we can text and I can let her know I'm ok....everybody keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Will do, Phoenix! Stay safe!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Kat your shawls are just beautiful!
I never knew that there was such a thing as Kneading classes. I am familiar with King Arthur flour. I guess if you want your bread to rise, you have to knead it properly. My bread machine just died, so I will be doing some "artisan" breads this fall. The leaves are already starting to fall here. No color change yet. As soon as the weather cools off I go into nesting mode. Make soups and sauces or as they say in Brooklyn "gravy". Freezer gets plenty full.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

The kneading coarse will consist of different grains how tos on creating wood stove baking without the wood stove artisan bread cookbook authors also a pastry coarse and tours of local grain growers! I am sooo excited.
Thank you about shawls I just am hooked on lace since I discovered stevieland shawls!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning! How is everyone today? We had storms yesterday and it rolled over to this morning. Going outside early this AM it was so humid it was like wearing a hot wet sweater! Well I've got wool from my last swap from Jennifer and it'll make the shawlette. I've got the pattern printed out, needles ready and markers. Will we be using a lifeline??? Now if I make sure to remember where I put it all I'll be fine! LOL!!! I really am so looking forward to making a shawl and learn from a master! You really do such beautiful work. Oh Patty sorry to hear about the bread machine. I have 1 also. Since we're on WW have been cutting back on bread in general. It's a slow go but honestly once we start to cool down there's no stopping me with soup, stew and bread! I'll just slice and freeze for use later. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies....Phoenix I'm so happy you are alright. Prayers will be said to keep you safe. Mrsvette, I just love your yarn choice, beautiful color.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! That patrons lace is gorgeous! 
Good morning all! One more day working on glenallen shawl
And driving to town to check mail!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm gonna be watching your progress, girls....I'm not brave enough to tackle THAT kind of project!!!...but I can't wait to see what you all come up with!

Thanks kar....hope all is well with you, too!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Woohoo therapy over for another week. Good Mornin Ladies.. What's everyone doing today?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm knitting...you know just a change from yesterday!! LOL
Going to the grocery store cause I need food!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey,
this website was shared on the forums, there are a ton of free shawl patterns. Check it out
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/mmario-designs


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I've never owned a shawl....and I'm not talented enough to make one...LOL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Phoenix I've seen some of your work and love what you're able to do with the knook. I've never tried it and looks pretty "exotic". I'm sure you'd be a natural. I on the other hand am having issues trying to understand the pattern and directions for KAL shawl! LOL!!! It's just one of those "I should have stayed in bed days". Do take care and enjoy!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks...but unfortunately the only thing I seem to be able to handle is dishcloths...LOL...


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Well in any event you're terrific at it! I'm not that great with dishcloths but I try. Did you get alot of rain from Isaac? Is Hudson near Boynton Beach? Have lots of friends there and further north. Do take!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey there sistah Phoenix! I have an Ashton shawl that needs a home!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I should be knitting instead of eating this popcorn. Mrsvette you are not alone with the KAL pattern. I'm confused already and I haven't even casted on LOL


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm good with written instructions but charts are another thing


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Do hope we can get it! It's so pretty! I'm happy to know I'm not alone! I try to sit with the pattern spread out to go from page to
page then a darling little kitty sits in the middle of it. I still will try my
best. I can't do socks either as I fumble too badly with the DPNs. There are times when a single pair of needles is too many! LOL! Joan


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Your shawls are EXQUISITE Gina!!!...and we got a lot of rain last week but the last couple of days have been cloudy but relatively dry....I have no clue where Boynton Beach is....sorry...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

karwal said:


> I'm good with written instructions but charts are another thing


If I come across a chart I have to write it out before attempting it!!!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies...Well it's the start of Labor Day weekend and I'm heading for Chicago, so if you don't hear from me for a couple of days that's why.
Hope everyone will have a good weekend


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Have fun Kar ! I've only been to Chicago airport! Would like to see city one day


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Is this not gorgeous???????????????????????


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow! Were you watching me walk on the beach! Is that shawl crocheted


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know if it's crocheted or knitted...and, yes...I was stalking you on the beach....LMAO


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Tada! My glenallen is blocking!!! Finally. Will have a pick tomorrow .
I hope you like it


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Me too! You do such beautiful work!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Me three  !
mrsvette - who is that adorable kitten in your avatar?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a photo of Jake. He was 5 weeks old and was the runt of a 
little. We adopted him from our vet. He's now 3 yrs. and still looks
like a 6 month old kitten. My oldest is Zora she's 5 and black, the
youngest is Zee-O (sort of tabby) 16 months and has 6 toes and a big boy! We also adopted a puppy from a car show on 6/5 and his name is Spirit. Do have my hands full but lots of smiles, hugs and love!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally got glenallen done! i hope you like it..


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

It's ginormous too! My wrist are aching! I have an Ashton blocking now! 
Glad you like it! 
Phoenix , would you like it for yourself? If so pm me your address


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, Gina, that's too exquisite to just give away!!!!....I would never turn it down but you must have plenty of family that would LOVE to have it!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Naw! My Mumm has a gazillion and my family well! I live my friends and they all have one! You can choose a Ashton or the glenallen! And besides KP swap cafe keeps me company with hubby away


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Awwwwwww....I'm sorry your hubby is away.....and I'd love to have EITHER of them!....I'll gladly send you a pm with my address...if you're sure!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I am positive !


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

You're such a sweetheart!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Ginalola that is absolutely breathtaking! Such workmanship! I'm having trouble putting my eyes back in! Oh Phoenix you are so blessed! I know you'll enjoy it! The best part is that it came from a 
super friend from the forum! I do so want to make a shawl and hope I can! When will KAL start??? Have a truly wonderful evening!
Joan


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Someday I may actually work up the courage to try making a shawl....but I sure can't wait to show off the one Gina chooses for me!!!!!.....she's a PEACH!!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see it modeled on you!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...don't want to scare anyone!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

No uou wouldn't !


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

ginalola - your Glenallen is absolutely beautiful. Love the color!

mrsvette - I have the runt of another litter likewise - we named her Cindra. She is small but is finally filling out at close to two years old now. The breeder we got her from (she is half Siamese and half Chausie) was worried about her so handled her a lot and hand fed her. So she is probably more of a "people" cat than she might have been otherwise because of all the special handling. She definitely is a lap kitty.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Is Cindra your avatar? Beautiful! With my cats being small, medium and large we kid around calling them Moe, Larry and Shirley.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies...back from Chicago, sure did miss you all. Gina, your shawl is just beautiful and in my favorite color. Phoenix, I'm sure that you will look just beautiful in your new shawl. They say beauty attracts beauty. 
Loved my time with my son but sure glad to be back home and visiting with my KP family.
What's everyone up to today?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Welcome home, kar, and thanks!...Glad to hear you had a good visit with your son....sure wish I could see my son....and my other 2 daughters....and my other grandkids...LOL...someday.............

My daughter took Emily to Orlando this morning for her weekly treatment....these trips and Em's illness are draining the life, not to mention the bank accounts, of all of us. My biggest wish is that Em will get better and this will all be behind us....but from what the doctors are saying, she'll have this for life......****sigh****.....I would gladly take this on if it would just make her better!....it breaks my heart to see my sweet little Em like this.....

.....sorry to be a downer. Guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself this morning......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome home Kar! Thank you this shawl was fun to make and on its way to cheer up Phoenix !!
Well! Yesterday morning I got a call from step son and heard that step daughter passed away she was only 32. . 
So sad.
I got alot of scrubbing, dusting and organizing to clear my head.
It's not working!! I think I'll start a new project today just don't know which one yet


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh no, Gina!....what happened to her?????????....wow....and here I am whining about my piddly problems!!!...I'm so sorry!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

We are not sure yet. She just wasn't the same since her mom passed 5 years ago.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

My avatar happens to be Chai, a purebred "old style" Siamese. Cinda's Siamese markings don't show, she has a shiny black coat with white flecks in it. She talks constantly so that is a Siamese thing inherited from a Siamese father.



mrsvette said:


> Is Cindra your avatar? Beautiful! With my cats being small, medium and large we kid around calling them Moe, Larry and Shirley.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so interesting. Beautiful cat!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

So sorry to read such bad news. I know I'm not alone in saying that you're in thoughts and prayers. Please take care. Joan


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you. It's so shocking


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gina and Phoenix, prayers go up for both of you and your families.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh thank you Kar! 
I started the Elizabeth shawl today.. Attempting lace weight once again


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks kar.....


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Good day ladies! 
What's on the agenda today? I'm changing the linens and washing. Steaming the mattress and pillows! Bathroom cleaning and putting away a large stack of knitting books!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh I wish I had your energy, Gina!!!...LOL....I'm under the weather today. Went to the doctor yesterday. I have a bronchial infection and a sinus infection....feel like death warmed over...LOL...I have an appointment this afternoon with my Rheumatologist to get my scripts filled....in the meantime I'm just laying around being a slug...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh I wouldn't call it energy more like necessity ! I have dog hair all over my comforter ick! Sorry to hear your under the weather. 
And I am having a small BBQ tonight here so I have to make some effort. To bad mom is in California she's a great cleaner! And she makes everything so pretty


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

A BBQ sounds like so much fun!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning ladies! Up and at it so early today ginalola! So sorry to hear your not doing well today Phoenix. Lot of meds to take? Weather here and air quality makes it hard to breath too. Everything is still a slow go. Might see some cooler temps next week. Hope it gives me some energy. Might go to Smiley's on Monday to meet up 
with a KPer from CA. I've never been there and it really isn't far from
me either. DH said he'd take me so just have to find the address and
then get driving directions. Hope everyone has a good day! Please
pace yourselfginalola and get better Phoenix.


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Mornin Ladies...Gina could ya come over and clean as my 92 year old mother-in-law is coming next week and she's a clean freak LOL.
Phoenix, I'm sorry to hear that you're under the weather. What a funny expression under the weather. Sounds like someone is lying down under the rain, snow or something. I'll have to check that out to see where it all started. Oh well, that's another story.

Both you ladies need to rest, Phoenix to get better, and Gina so you don't get sick.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks....the doctor gave me some "horse pills" to take....huge anti-biotics!!!...LOL...I just took one and the cough meds....gonna go back to bed for awhile....

Gina....save me something from the BBQ!!!...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the house to be clean. Makes me happy however so often it doesn't happen because I don't want my knitting to get lonely. LOL
I just love clean sheets. 
Kar I'll help you clean house! I was frantic cleaning before my mom came!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Gina, I got your GORGEOUS shawl today and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!.....Thank you so much!...I am PM'ing you because I can't make out the return address so I can send YOU something!!!!!!!!

Can't stay on long....between the bed and the bathroom, I'm booked!!!...LOL


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

So glad you like! Hope you feel better soon BBQ at 6


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Phoenix, if Gina doesn't give it to you I have it.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, kar...I have it now... :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I,m being grandma! Brynn and Kate have been here everyday.
I make Kate nap so I can get lots of baby snuggles! 
I am looking at one of the most beautiful sunsets that I have seen in a long time.
Phoenix, did you get any storm damage?
The temp dropped over 20 degrees here since yesterday. Hope it's just a cool front. I'm not ready for cold weather yet!

Hugs,
Patty


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

No storm damages....and I'm SO jealous!!!!!!!!!!....that's why I loved my job when I worked....I got my baby fix every weekday!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Just curious, what is the screen name of the KPer from California? Just wondering if I have met her.



mrsvette said:


> Good morning ladies! Up and at it so early today ginalola! So sorry to hear your not doing well today Phoenix. Lot of meds to take? Weather here and air quality makes it hard to breath too. Everything is still a slow go. Might see some cooler temps next week. Hope it gives me some energy. Might go to Smiley's on Monday to meet up
> with a KPer from CA. I've never been there and it really isn't far from
> me either. DH said he'd take me so just have to find the address and
> then get driving directions. Hope everyone has a good day! Please
> pace yourselfginalola and get better Phoenix.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

very sorry about your step daughter.


ginalola said:


> Welcome home Kar! Thank you this shawl was fun to make and on its way to cheer up Phoenix !!
> Well! Yesterday morning I got a call from step son and heard that step daughter passed away she was only 32. .
> So sad.
> I got alot of scrubbing, dusting and organizing to clear my head.
> It's not working!! I think I'll start a new project today just don't know which one yet


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Her name is Yona and looks like there will be several going so will grab my camera and make sure my cell is charged . Looking forward to it!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hi Joan!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning Patty! How's Brynn doing? Must be getting big and don't see how she could get any cuter - ever so precious! Well have you
cooled down yet? We're sweating here and tonight might be in for
a tornado watch. That never happened in the "old days". Got a car
show tomorrow at Floyd Bennett Field and Mon it's off to Smiley's.
Can't wait to meet up with the other members. Think there's around
6 so far and could be more! Just hope DH enjoys his book while he's in the car. Don't know what to do about afterwards. Don't want
to go for a bite and him sit in the car and he'd feel out of place joining in. Oh well maybe another time with the "girls". Have a super
day and enjoy!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry to butt in to your conversation but....LOL....I will anyway!.....why would he have to sit in the car while you girls had a bite to eat?....surely there will be other tables where he can sit and enjoy a meal while you girls chat and eat.....just sayin'.....LOL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning Phoenix! How are you doing today? I don't know where we girls might wind up. To be honest I know my DH. He's undergoing dental procedures right now and not a happy camper. If we wind up at Dunkin' Donuts there might be a seat for him to sit and enjoy a cup of coffee. Eating is pretty much out of the question for a while.
It's a day to day thing. We're both on WW so he's losing faster then me! LOL!!! Have a good one!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It seems one thing gets better and something else is wrong. My chest is clearing up but I'm coughing so much my body aches and my head is pounding....but it'll get better......still need to rest, though. I didn't sleep worth a flip last night.....


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear you had such a bad night. Do hope you can rest today and feel better. I've had those days too. I get nasty leg and ankle cramps when I do too much. Oh well today is another day. It's storming out right now. Might be in for a tornado watch late tonight.
Once this storm passes will go out and batten down the hatches. I live across the street from a marina so we can easily flood at high tide. I'm going for a coffee wants some?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it hard to "knook" as it does look interesting.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd love some coffee!!!!....It's raining cats and dogs here and with the kids home it's a madhouse!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Since I don't knit then knooking is easy for me...easier and prettier than crocheting....


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info on knook - think I'll give it a try! How do you take
your coffee? Well things just get better all the time. My cell has been
blaring alerts for tornado warning for my area until 11:30AM and flash flooding until 12:45PM. Looks like I might get some knitting done after all as I cant go out! Rest, keep hydrated, take your
medicine and most of all get better fast!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Not big on the TASTE of coffee so I make it weak with LOTS of sugar-free hazelnut creamer!!!...LOL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Yippee! The sun came out! I hope there wasn't a tornado anywhere.
Looked at the radar and there definitely was purple heading my way!
Now I'll head out and get to the supermarket. Oh I'll add the sugar free hazelnut creamer for another time! Best to have tea now anyway. Enjoy you're day and hope the house quiets down some.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Story on Yahoo.com about the tornado in NY....

http://news.yahoo.com/tornado-strikes-beachfront-neighborhood-nyc-170630482.html


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

That was about 5 miles from me. Super nasty storms then and also 
had more around 6PM but no tornadoes. Still under a watch until 10.
Tomorrow is supposed to be nice and cool, some sun and no humidity! I'll take it. Hope you're feeling better tonight!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow these storms are so scary! 
Have a safe and fun evening


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Reminds me of my Texas days...LOL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Did go out for a quick bite and happy we were in the diner when a storm hit. Was over in 30 minutes. Working on a scarf with wool
from last swap and relaxing. Think I'll grab a yogurt and just get comfy. Have a wonderful evening everyone!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

But ,honestly, how many tornadoes touch down in Brooklyn? I remember water spouts and hurricanes Caroline and Donna while living in Breezy Point, but never a tornado! We get tornados here in the upper midwest, but that was a big one!
My cousin in S.I. sent a picture of it to me. His buddy posted a video on youtube. I was floored and immediately thought of mrsvette. Glad you are okay!
I am on a dishcloth rave again. Mine are wearing thin and I have lots of cotton to use up. 
It's cool, windy and flat out dreary here tonite. Just smashed my toe ito the door jamb, so here we sit. I don't think I broke it, but it is black and blue. 
I need a shot! What are we pouring tonite?


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you Patty! Definitely scary and pray it's over for tonight. Nighty night.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Sweet dreams!


NWG, I think on this bright and sunny day in Wisc we should have a breakfast buffet. A good meal will make Phoenix feel better and give gina more energy for cleaning, and give you energy to keep up with your visitors.

Let's see there is scrambled eggs, pancakes, waffles, biscuits and gravy, bacon, sausage, french toast, coffee, tea and juice. Oh well you'll have to go through the line to see what else is there.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

That sounds wonderful, kar!!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh that breakfast buffet had me salivating this morning! We had coffee at home before the car show. Thought the show was going to be near the Aviator (sports center with a food court) and would get
some breakfast there. Nope we were parked over by the water and only had water and an Italian lemon ice. The sky was super blue and got hotter than predicted. Got more color and was also able to knit for a spell until it go too hot to manage. We're home now and just made some coffee and now we'll go out for a bite. I think I'm going to have an omelet! Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Having a great day! Yours sound much more exciting.
I've been knitting and playing bingo on my phone. I lit a fire in the wood stove cause I was soooo cold. Fall seems to be early this year


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

HI Coordinators--

Hope you can help. I recvd a swap pkg from a lady named Jackie R (leaving out last name for privacy) She lives in Georgia. THE PROBLEM is: I don't know what swap this is for, nor do I know her screen name to contact her. Currently I know I am in 2 swaps and contacted both Maureen and Lisa, this lady is not my swap partner in either of their swaps. SO, I am worried she either has my name for the wrong swap OR I am in a swap that I am not aware of and I certainly don't want to have someone go without a swap pkg. Do you mind looking at your swap lists and checking if I am on it with a partner by the name of Jackie R from Georgia. I am going to post a small note in the swap section hoping she will see it and send me a PM so I can figure this out. If I am in a swap that I forgot I am in ( I always print out my swap's info as soon as its sent to me- so don't know how I could have missed this one. Thanks for the help, if you can or if any of you have any other ideas how to figure this out, I did contact Admin and they couldn't help, suggested I contact you ladies. THANKS
ksemisch


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have you contacted both of your swap coordinators? One of them should have the info. Sometimes swaps are done in a Round Robin format where you are not swapping with the person shipping to you.
You can always post a message to Jackie R in the Swaps forum and thank her. She will recognize you and your thanks.
That's about all I can tell you. Hope it helps you.
PS you are not on my swap list, nor is Jackie R.
Northwoods Gal


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I will look at some swap rosters if I can and see what I can find out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Where are you guys? Everyone knitting or working on your swap packages?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes both! Working on Elizabeth shawl - again- and putting two packages together!
Woohoo it's taco Tuesday!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Where are you guys? Everyone knitting or working on your swap packages?


Evening! Lovely day today weather wise but much sadness for 9/11.
Did make the most of the day. Yesterday went to Smiley's and today put materials with patterns and "bagged" so nothing would get lost. I did work on a "no big deal" scarf using wool from a swap and 
also worked on getting Sept swap out very soon. What are you up to Patty? How's Brynn??? Thanks for the invite for tacos but not for my tummy! LOL!! Enjoy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I am working on some dishcloths and a shawl.
How did you like Smiley's Joan? I would love to go to that store. I always order online.
Brynn paid me a visit today. She will be 1 month old on the 13th and has gained 2 lbs and has grown an inch. She is a happy baby.! Next project is to start knitting squares of leftover yarn to make a blanket and donate it to the Place of Hope homeless shelter. I have enough to make 5 blankets, but one at a time!
Have a fun evening ladies! See you all tomorrow.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh Patty thank you for making my day! Such a beautiful little girl!
So nice to see that on my cell phone this AM! Maybe 1 day real soon
there will be a pic of you and Brynn together - not just arms and hands! Do have a wonderful day! Lovely here and cool too - but stilll a few hot days ahead. Not much longer and I'll be able to spend time in the kitchen! Hugs!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

She's a beautiful baby....you're so lucky!...I miss tiny babies!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Phoenix how are you feeling - much better I hope!!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Actually, not a lot better. Taking antibiotics so I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Maybe once all the meds are taken you'll be back at it! Please take good care of yourself! Oh I looked at knooking on youtube and looks pretty complicated - my hats off to you! Get comfy and enjoy your day as much as you can!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so excited for the next few days learning about different wheats and flours just in time for fall baking!! Hoping to learn new tricks for a good pastry also. 
Mostly excited to not share a pillow with my clingy dog!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoenix I do hope you feel well soon!
NWG what a lovely bundle of joy you have there!
Kar Kar how are your projects coming along?
Hopefully we can organize that kAL for Ashton soon!
Mrsvette your avatar keeps me smiling!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Gina hope you're doing OK! Are you taking a baking class? Nothing better than the smell of bread baking on a cool day. Lovely
here the past few days but warming up. I had just started getting reacquainted with the oven too! Oh well next week will be cooler!
Yea Jake is a sweetie and still tiny to this day. He's the only 1 of the 3 that knows his name. When he doesn't feel well he curls up on my
chest and goes to sleep. Tough to knit that's for sure. You have a terrific day! That goes out to all!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Hey girls, I need some cheering up. Karwal, play me a song and I'll have whatever anyone is pouring.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope everything is ok, NWG.....


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Phoenix how are you doing? Nice here! DH had 2 extractions so lots of fun here! Hey I'll have what everyone else is having. Still have a number of things to do before it gets dark so save it for me! LOL!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You got it Joan! Geez, I ho[pe Gina didn't get swallowed up by the bread dough!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

How's Brynn? She's a sweetheart that's for sure! You take care. Time
for pain meds for DH. Have a good night!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my the pastry classes today were fabulous!! So impressed! Tomorrow is sourdough home baking and flatbreads! Woohoo! 
I learned so much today!! 
Champagne and blueberry juice on tap
Look up to the sky and take a deep breath NWG


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ginalola said:


> Oh my the pastry classes today were fabulous!! So impressed! Tomorrow is sourdough home baking and flatbreads! Woohoo!
> I learned so much today!!
> Champagne and blueberry juice on tap
> Look up to the sky and take a deep breath NWG


I did just that gina! Full of stars and spirit. I love sourdough and have tried ito make it on several occasions, but I am used to the San Francisco sourdough. I guess it's the elements that make the difference. But I will be doing any bread by hand this fall and winter. My bread machine croaked.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my the pastry classes today were fabulous!! So impressed! Tomorrow is sourdough home baking and flatbreads! Woohoo!
> ...


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies...sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days. Madly trying to clean (with a bad back), mother-in-law coming on Monday.

I love her completely with all my heart, but at 90 she likes all your attention. So for the next two weeks I'll be doing very little knitting or computer, and I'll be playing cards all day. Boy she loves her cards

So if you all don't see me much, please don't worry.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> ginalola said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my the pastry classes today were fabulous!! So impressed! Tomorrow is sourdough home baking and flatbreads! Woohoo!
> ...


Patty can it be repaired? Many out there at a very reasonable price too! Got 1 from QVC a few years back for under $100 and works like a champ! Oh I love sourdough and can't get it around here at all unless I went into the city - Italian bread yes sourdough no! I
should try a starter. Any suggestions ginalola??? All would be appreciated!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

HI Kar! Just hope you're not too exhausted but you did your fall cleaning early. I'll start next week as today will be the last hot we'll 
have for some time to come? Do take care and hope MIL enjoys her
stay.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I learned today in my artisan bread and sourdough classes it's best to knead with your hand as the equipment used warms the flour much faster and distracts the glutin. I'll tell you more on Sunday! Wow this has been great so far!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying it Kat! I just remembered that I have a breadpaddle on my Kitchen Aid Mixer! Thank heaven, I don't have the arm power for bread dough


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mrsvette!!!!!
I just saw in the members classifieds that there is some Patons Lace up for sale. Not sure what colors you wanted, but it might be worth a look!
Hugs,
Patty


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> HI Kar! Just hope you're not too exhausted but you did your fall cleaning early. I'll start next week as today will be the last hot we'll
> have for some time to come? Do take care and hope MIL enjoys her
> stay.


I don't know about that! It's 85 dg here today. We usually have our first frost by now!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> mrsvette!!!!!
> I just saw in the members classifieds that there is some Patons Lace up for sale. Not sure what colors you wanted, but it might be worth a look!
> Hugs,
> Patty


Evening Patty! I've got that with my swap with Jennifer and love it. I'm all set but thanks for thinking of me. It's was a delightful day here. Nice and cool and we'll be in the 70's for a high for at least the next week and only 1 day with rain mentioned. Do hope you're well and that goes for Phoenix too! She wasn't doing that great the other day. Sleep tight!
Hugs,
Joan


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I have been a coordinator but now writing this as a participant. I have discussed this with Mama879 Lisa Hodges when I didn't know who had sent me the swap pkg. so here is the situation. Apparently there was a swap back in June coordinator by Aquarius but something happened in her family ( daughter car wreck) I think and then some people got a notice from her in Aug who to send pkg to. I received a very nice swap pkg and actually tracked this person down by the calling her on the phone in Georgia after no responses on KP. She gave me as much as she knew about having a contact to her saying the pkgs needed to be sent out by Aug 31st. I have posted several inquiries on the Swap section about this and have found out there are a couple of people like me that either recvd packages but never got a name to send to OR sent a pkg and never recvd a pkg in return. Some ladies say its unlike this person (Aquarius) not to respond so hope all is ok, we feel bad that some are being left out. I don't even know the name of the swap and not even sure I was involved. any suggestions as how to resolve so everyone gets a pkg?
thank
ksemisch


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow....that sounds strange. But, I guess it happens and there's nothing anyone can do....unless someone on here knows her personally and can contact her....


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

We are having our first frost tinight. Just picked all of the tomatoes. 3 baskets full! Guess who is going to be canning tomorrow?


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh, I miss canning!!!!....I used to make some kick ASS plum jam!!!!!!!!!!....and blackberry jelly!!!!...........and pickled okra.............


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Would love a good blackberry jam cause I'm picking a gazilliom berries tomorrow a the next day!!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Frost tonight? Makes me cooler thinking about that. I will get out the apple cider to warm it


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Mmmmmm! House smells like fresh baked bread and homemade apple butter! What could be finer.
Nachos for dinner. And don't forget champagne


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I love home made applebutter!!!!!!!!!!......and home made bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!.....LOL


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am asking this question as a fellow coordinator, and yet I was a participant also.
My swap ( favorite football team was completed in Aug) and I sent out a notice to make sure everyone had recvd swap pkgs, I did get one reply that she did not receive hers. I have attempted several times to contact her partner with all msgs going "unread" at this time. I hate to call on an angel after such a long time, should I as the coordinator go ahead and put together a small pkg for this participant? I feel bad that she did not receive anything, otherwise the swap was great from the feedback I heard.
Thanks
ksemisch


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am asking this question as a fellow coordinator, and yet I was a participant also.
> My swap ( favorite football team was completed in Aug) and I sent out a notice to make sure everyone had recvd swap pkgs, I did get one reply that she did not receive hers. I have attempted several times to contact her partner with all msgs going "unread" at this time. I hate to call on an angel after such a long time, should I as the coordinator go ahead and put together a small pkg for this participant? I feel bad that she did not receive anything, otherwise the swap was great from the feedback I heard.
> ...


I helped out with the Scarf Swap I ended up being angel to two participants because the coordinator Lilgwhen said they ran out of angels. Yes, it can get get frustrating. The swap I worked with the deadline was May 1st in the middle of July one of the participant sent me a PM saying that her partner sent her pkg.

Yes, I'm afraid you might have to send out a angel pkg. because you don't want someone to feel empty handed.

Ann


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Woohoo! Another day upright and there is still tv! What is everyone up to?
Phoenix how ya feeling?!?
Kar how are those shawls doing? 
Patty how is that sweet bundle of joy?!?
Well everyone I wish you a grand day! My hubby is home for a few months
I picked him up at airport at 2am


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm here....barely...LOL...got a lot of stuff on my mind lately but it'll sort itself out....BTW...I have your package ready to mail, just waiting for my daughter to mail it for me...LOL


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with what grandmann said, you will likely have to be the angel in this case. Unfortunately I have had the experience of four people not sending packages (in three separate swaps) and they did not read or respond to emails or phone messages just like your experience. I never found out what became of them. Had an angel on two of swaps, I sent a couple of packages in addition and one lady that I was partnered with chose not to send to me even though I was the coordinator! (I sent, she didn't). This was in July.

On the flip side now 99-100 percent of the ladies in my swaps are a wonderful group, really enjoy swapping and getting to know new people on KP and so it is still a great experience to be a part of both as coordinator and participant.



ksemisch said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am asking this question as a fellow coordinator, and yet I was a participant also.
> My swap ( favorite football team was completed in Aug) and I sent out a notice to make sure everyone had recvd swap pkgs, I did get one reply that she did not receive hers. I have attempted several times to contact her partner with all msgs going "unread" at this time. I hate to call on an angel after such a long time, should I as the coordinator go ahead and put together a small pkg for this participant? I feel bad that she did not receive anything, otherwise the swap was great from the feedback I heard.
> ...


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Awfully quiet around here lately..... I am going to the Los Angeles County Fair this afternoon. If it isn't too hot and smoggy, it should be fun!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Have fun at the fair!!!!! I'm just having a nice time while I can with hubby home. Cooking and baking as well as knitting


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

So glad you have your hubby home to play with!!!...Oooppppssie!....That didn't sound right, did it???...LOL


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122080-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

